# GM-Sätze



## Bloodlight (3. September 2007)

Ich wollte mal Fragen was die coolsten Setze sind die euch Gms geschriben haben....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein Persönlicher Liebling ist : Möge dein Fell immer Flauschig bleiben Druide...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wenn ihr auch noch welche habt bitte rein Schreiben ^^


----------



## FERT (3. September 2007)

ermm "sätze" meinst du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (sry bin einer, der rechtschreibfehler immer verbessern muss ~~)

ermm ja ich hör nur immer diesen satz " das meine pfeile ihr ziel blabla , und das mein pet blabla "
:/ ein wenig mehr abwechslung wäre mir ganz lieb


----------



## Arkoras (3. September 2007)

"Mögest du deine Feinde immer kritisch Treffen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber der beste is immer noch: "Uns is dieses Problem bekannt, aber wir können ihnen nicht weiterhelfen". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (4. September 2007)

*mögest du niemlas mit deinen vergifteten klingen dein eigenes brot schmieren*

als ich mal einen schurken twink hatte kam der^^


----------



## Bloodlight (4. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gm = "Möge das Heilige Licht mit euch sein "
Ich = "Ich bin aber Druide ! "
Gm = "dann möge Elune euch leiten"
Ich ="äää ich  bin bei der Horde"
Gm = "uns ist das Problem Bekannt aber wir können ihnen leider nicht helfen "
Ich ="WAS?????????"
Gm ="Kann ich euch noch andere fragen Beantworten??"
Ich =" Ja kann es sein das ihr was gegen die horde habt ??"
Gm =" wenn ihr noch echte Probleme habt scheut euch nicht noch ein Ticket zu schreiben"


und weg war er............. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MethMan (4. September 2007)

Hexer:
Mögestu niemal auf deine wichtel Treten
Shamy:
Mögen deine totems nie verscwinden(weiss net meh genau)

Naja is schon auf jedenfall sehr unterhaltsam^^


----------



## MethMan (4. September 2007)

> Gm = "Möge das Heilige Licht mit euch sein "
> Ich = "Ich bin aber Druide ! "
> Gm = "dann möge Elune euch leiten"
> Ich ="äää ich bin bei der Horde"
> ...



lol?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. September 2007)

mögen deine totems immer frei von würmern sein^^


----------



## CroWeD (4. September 2007)

"Möge man dich nicht mit einen Jäger-Pet verwechseln"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tassy (4. September 2007)

Mit meinem Hexer:
<GM>"Dann noch viel Glück auf deinen Reisen durch die World of Warcraft mächtiger Tassy und mögen deine Dämonen deine Freinde auf ewig verfolgen."
<Ich>"bin DoT-Lock ;P"
<GM>"Dann mögen deine DoT's viel Schaden machen"


----------



## Toyuki (4. September 2007)

freund: ne danke als ok bye
gm: möge deine blase (ka wie die richtig heißt ) und dein ruhestein immer aufgeladen sein

das war ziemlich geil^^


----------



## Tarienna (4. September 2007)

Da der Gm von mir einen Anraunzer bekommen hat, er solle doch bitte kein Standard Makro zum Abschied nehmen habe ich:

GM: Möge deine Sukkubus, dich an den nächsten Baum binden und mit ihrer Peitsche verwöhnenen.

bekommen. Aber da ich weiblich bin, habe ich gefragt ob ich mir nicht den nächsten männlichen Blutelf dafür hernehmen kann. 

Nicht schlecht hab ich dan aber geschaut als der GM sich dann sichtbar gemacht hat und ein Blutelf war.....

Ich muss mal schauen ob ich da noch die Screens zu habe. Ich muss zu der Geschichte aber sagen, dass das mal irgendwann in der Woche spät war und ich mich mit dem GM schon eine Weile unterhalten habe, da dieser rote Dämon in Nagrand buggy war und der GM ein wenig Zeit zum reparieren gebraucht hat^^ 

Ich fands auf jeden Fall lustig.


----------



## Squishee (4. September 2007)

"Möge dein Geisterwolf stets stubenrein bleiben."


----------



## Gramarye (4. September 2007)

"Möge dir dein Backtalent und das Talent wasser aus dem nichts erscheinen zu lassen nie versiegen"...bin mage...und dass fand ich diskriminierend mich einfach als back und getränkeautomat abzustempeln..


----------



## b1ubb (4. September 2007)

Schamane - Soll dein Totemwald niemals schwinden
Jäger - Möge dein Pet immer an deiner Seite kämpfen


----------



## Genomchen (4. September 2007)

"Möge es Dämonen vom Himmel regnen und deine Feinde gefeart vor dir weglaufen" - Ich liebe diesen Spruch und den hab ich jetzt schon öfters geschrieben bekommen.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (4. September 2007)

Bei uns ist die Maiden in Kara mal verschwunden - einfach despawned.
Nach etlichen Tikets hieß es dann nur:
"Und dass die Maid zur nächsten Woche prall gefüllte Einkaufstaschen mitbringt und sie Euch überlasse..."

Wohl darauf bezogen, dass ich den Kommentar brachte, dass Frauen auch immer zu den ungünstigsten Zeitpunkten einkaufen gehen müssen...


----------



## Technocrat (4. September 2007)

Gramarye schrieb:


> "Möge dir dein Backtalent und das Talent wasser aus dem nichts erscheinen zu lassen nie versiegen"...bin mage...und dass fand ich diskriminierend mich einfach als back und getränkeautomat abzustempeln..



Was'n an der Wahrheit diskriminierend?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fighter_XP (4. September 2007)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Was'n an der Wahrheit diskriminierend?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die Wahrheit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyghtfire (4. September 2007)

Tarienna schrieb:


> Da der Gm von mir einen Anraunzer bekommen hat, er solle doch bitte kein Standard Makro zum Abschied nehmen habe ich:
> 
> GM: Möge deine Sukkubus, dich an den nächsten Baum binden und mit ihrer Peitsche verwöhnenen.




Da sag doch nochmal einer das die GMs nicht fantasievoll sind. Ich will demnächst auch so nette Sprüche. (An alle GMS, bin auch weiblich)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bjoerng (4. September 2007)

hexer:
"mögen deine gsesundheitssteine immer reich an vitaminen und mineralien sein"
"mögest du immer genug oropax(irgendwie sowas mir fällst wort ne tein) gegen deinen nervigen wichtel haben" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heynrich (4. September 2007)

Für mich als Pala:

"Möge das Licht dich niemals blenden, sodass du stolperst" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab mich so weggeworfen^^


----------



## maggus (4. September 2007)

Möge deine Wut im Kampf niemals versiegen!
Möge deine Klinge deine Feinde niemals verfehlen!
Beides für Krieger.

Wenn man sie dann allerdings darauf anspricht, dass man den Satz schonmal hatte, dann bekommt man meistens noch nen zweiten geliefert. Manchmal sogar handgeschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EriCartman12 (4. September 2007)

GM: Haben sie noch ein weiters Problem, bei dem ich ihnen helfen kann?
Ich: Ja, mein Bier ist alle...kannse mir ein neues holen?
GM: Dieses Problem ist uns bekannt, wir können ihnen aber nicht weiter helfen.
Ich: Ach ja das übliche...
GM: Dann wünsch ich dir noch einen schönen Tag in der World of Warcraft.
Ich: He, ich war noch nicht fertig.

Keine Antwort.

30 min. später

(der gleiche GM)

GM: Wie lautet dein Problem?
Ich: Ist schon gut...-.-



;D


----------



## The Holy Paladin (4. September 2007)

lol

´´Möge das Licht mit dir sein´´

´´Steh im Schatten´´


----------



## Wolfen12 (4. September 2007)

"Möge dein Blitzstrahlpulver niemals ausgehen!"


----------



## Adler_Auge (4. September 2007)

Tarienna schrieb:


> Da der Gm von mir einen Anraunzer bekommen hat, er solle doch bitte kein Standard Makro zum Abschied nehmen habe ich:
> 
> GM: Möge deine Sukkubus, dich an den nächsten Baum binden und mit ihrer Peitsche verwöhnenen.
> 
> ...



Der Satz aus deiner Sig is aber auch net schlecht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Jäger: " Möge dir dein Pet niemals die Haare vom Kopf fressen"


----------



## Heynrich (4. September 2007)

Adler_Auge schrieb:


> Der Satz aus deiner Sig is aber auch net schlecht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




den hab ich schonma mit meinem jägertwink gehört hehe


----------



## vikale (5. September 2007)

Hi,
Also mim Hexer:
Mögen deine feinde den weg in deinen seelenbeutel finden.
Mögen dir deine dämonen immer beistehn.

Mim Schurki:
Mögen deine feinde an deinem gift zu grunde gehen.
und jetz passt aus :-) !!! : Diebstahl lohnt sich nicht!

mfg.vikale


----------



## Tarienna (5. September 2007)

Adler_Auge schrieb:


> Der Satz aus deiner Sig is aber auch net schlecht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Danke, denn auch manchmal haben Blizz Mitarbeiter ein Herz für die entnervten Hexer, deren Foren überlaufen an "Nerf" Posts^^


----------



## Namirèllá (5. September 2007)

Mit mage:

GM: Auf das deine Schafe immer schön zart sind.

Ich: Ich schweine aber lieber.

GM: Dann eben auf das deine Schweine immer schön durchgebraten sind.


----------



## Alpax (6. September 2007)

Mir mal:

GM: Kann ich dir sonst noch .. blabla
Ich: Ja .. kein Makro zum schluss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GM: ... Dieses Problem bla..
Ich: HÄH??
GM: Kann ich dir sonst noch .. blabla
Ich: ... ne .. alles ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GM: (Standartmakro) .. (hab vergessen welches)
Ich: omg


----------



## Frizzen (6. September 2007)

(Krieger) mögest du niemals beim anstürmen über deine eigenen beine stolpern   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (6. September 2007)

maggus schrieb:


> Möge deine Wut im Kampf niemals versiegen!
> ....




hab ich gestern bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wie ich im AH festgesteckt bin ... 

GM: gibs zu du wolltest das AH ausrauben
ich: ach ... ich kommt ja auch auf alles darauf
GM: hatte sie wenistens was in den taschen 
ich: leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und dann kam nur mal so bla bla ... 
und der satz mit der wut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrh


----------



## Topperharly (6. September 2007)

irgendwie verstehe ich euch nicht. einerseits flamt ihr die gm´s zu tote und mowlt rum wie schlecht sie teilweise ihre arbeit vollrichten. andererseits findet ihr es super wie sie ihre sprüche gestalte... für mich ist es scheissegal welches makro welcher gm bnützt oder welchen spruch er mir zum abschied sagt. ein gm is da um zu helfen und nicht um euch zu unterhalten.....


----------



## b1ubb (6. September 2007)

also ich "mowle" nicht herum wie schlecht die GMs sind ... 
im gegenteil, ich weiß wie sie früher waren 
und ich weiß wie ie jetzt sind ... 

und zur zeit finde ich die GM arbeit echt spitze ... 
man bekommtn in spätestens 2 minunten gleich ne antwort auf sein ticket ... 
und sie helfen wirklich wo es geht ... 

und die makros sind echt lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also ich freu mich immer wenn ich mit einem GM schreib 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (6. September 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> also ich "mowle" nicht herum wie schlecht die GMs sind ...
> im gegenteil, ich weiß wie sie früher waren
> und ich weiß wie ie jetzt sind ...
> 
> ...




ausnahmen bestätigen die regel.


----------



## Szyslak (6. September 2007)

Wenn ich mit nem GM gequakt hab, hau ich immer zum Schluss ein Abschiedsmakro rein.

_Und mögest du noch unendliche viele Tickets bearbeiten und vielen Spielern wie mir helfen!_


----------



## Anderoth (6. September 2007)

Erst kürzlich mim WL: "Mögen dein Dämonen dir immer gehorchen. " 
Ein anderer Spruch auch für WL: "Möge der Schatten in dir aufsteigen und deine Feinde zerschmettern."

@Moe Szyslak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Abschiedsmakro: "Danke gleichfalls. Langweil dich nicht zu sehr auf deiner Insel und verlier net im Poker gegen Khandgrim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
(Zur Erklärung: In einem Thread im Blizzforum hat ein Spieler gefragt, was die GM's auf ihrer GM-Insel treiben und Khandgrim hat geantwortet: "Wir vergnügen uns dort und spielen Poker ;-).")

Ein GM hat sogar darauf mal geantwortet:"Danke der Schuldet mir eh noch ein Kilo Bambus ;-) *Pokerface auf ziehend weiterspiel*"

Das fande ich schon richtig lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derinderinderin (6. September 2007)

Hatte irgend ein Prob mit einem Item aber waren gerade Gruul... 
Problem war denn beseitigt und GM verabschiedet sich.

GM: Kann ich dir bei noch einem Problem helfen?
Ich: Ja wenn du schnell den Gruul tötungsknopf drücken könntest?
GM: Diesen Gefallen kann ich dir leider nicht tun, aber dafür drücke ich dir meine 2 Daumen! Viel spaß noch in der Welt von .....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## harccon (6. September 2007)

Also ich weiß nicht, warum schreibt ihr eigentlich ständig die GMs an? Ich spiele seit einem Jahr und habe noch nie einen GM gebraucht.


----------



## Ezpkzor (6. September 2007)

wie kontaktiere ich einen GM???


----------



## Technocrat (6. September 2007)

Ezpkzor schrieb:


> wie kontaktiere ich einen GM???



"..."


----------



## Szyslak (6. September 2007)

harccon schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht, warum schreibt ihr eigentlich ständig die GMs an? Ich spiele seit einem Jahr und habe noch nie einen GM gebraucht.


Ich hab mal ein Urnether gewonnen, aber es war weder in meinem Rucksack oder im Mob drin. Da kontaktier ich zum Beispiel einen GM ;>
Der Plündermeister hat einem falschen Spieler ein Item gegeben und will das Rückgängig machen. Da kontaktiert man zum Beispiel einen GM.
Man wird aufs übelste beleidigt, da kontaktiert man einen GM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal so 3 Beispiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanhimself (6. September 2007)

Ezpkzor schrieb:


> wie kontaktiere ich einen GM???



drei mal laut "GM!" in einer hauptstadt deiner wahl schreien


----------



## Szyslak (6. September 2007)

Ezpkzor schrieb:


> wie kontaktiere ich einen GM???


Naja du belidigst einen Spieler und wartest bis dich ein GM angeschrieben hat, so kann man ihn kontaktieren.



&#8364;:
Sry der muss hier auch noch rein. Letztens hat einer im TS gefragt wie man einen GM kontaktiert.
Es waren ein Schurke im TS, ein Mage und ich.

Schurke: "Wie schreibe ich ein GM-Ticket?"
Der Magier: "Schliess deine Augen und konzentrier dich.. Nun, reib ganz fest und kräftig deine Eier und wünsch dir das der GM dich anschreibt!"
Ich: "Waaaaaaaad.. wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
Wir 3 total am lachen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mag zwar für euch nicht witzig sein, aber der Moment war irgendwie total geil und das kam so geil spontan und der Mage hat dann auch noch so eine geile witzige Stimme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muahaha pwn situation.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ezpkzor (6. September 2007)

ach kommt bitte ich weiss echt ned wie das geht... pmd mich wenigstens wie das geht.. so n char namens gnom spamt mich weil ich inner inze bedarf gmacht hab bei nem item wo wir beider brauchten und ich habs gekriegt und immer wenn ich igno mach loggt er um und oft spammen mich 1-3 leute gleichzeitig.... hab oft spam melden gedrückt bringt aba nix...


----------



## b1ubb (6. September 2007)

dann ignorier die 2-3 spieler und gut ist ...


----------



## Sydneyfox (6. September 2007)

LG Sydneyfox


----------



## Szyslak (6. September 2007)

Sydneyfox schrieb:


> LG Sydneyfox


LOL! Was machst du da? Dir ist klar das er jetzt warscheinlich so ca. 70 Tickets am Tag schreiben wird? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (6. September 2007)

Sry Doppelpost


----------



## Sydneyfox (6. September 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> LOL! Was machst du da? Dir ist klar das er jetzt warscheinlich so ca. 70 Tickets am Tag schreiben wird?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Beschwerden der GMs bitte an: sydneyfox@poor-poor-gms.com 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## niemand77 (6. September 2007)

bester satz den ich hörte:

dann noch viel spaß lieber gnom schamane.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das war geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyghtfire (6. September 2007)

Topperharly schrieb:


> irgendwie verstehe ich euch nicht. einerseits flamt ihr die gm´s zu tote und mowlt rum wie schlecht sie teilweise ihre arbeit vollrichten. andererseits findet ihr es super wie sie ihre sprüche gestalte... für mich ist es scheissegal welches makro welcher gm bnützt oder welchen spruch er mir zum abschied sagt. ein gm is da um zu helfen und nicht um euch zu unterhalten.....



Verdammt, dann hätte Blizzard sich ja ne Menga Arbeit sparen können. Keine Emots, keine Sprachemotes oder ähnliche kleine Zuckerstücke die Blizzard uns beschert hat, wären dann ja genauso überflüssig. Vieleicht streichen wir gleich den Spaßfaktor aus Wow, is ja auch unnütz und erst dieses Forum *kopfschüttel* warum dann noch hier posten? Mensch hättest du das den armen Jungs und Mädels nicht eher sagen können? Jetzt haben sie sich die ganze Mühe umsonst gemacht.

 mowlt  = mault Als kleine Übersetzung, mein Mann und ich haben grade erstmal gerätselt was er meinte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cibao (6. September 2007)

Hi,

ich musste bisher nur einmal einen GM kontaktieren, bei der Verabschiedung bin ich aber vor lachen aus dem Stuhl gefallen:

"...und möge Dein Fell immer so schön wuschellig sein als wäre es mit Perwoll gewaschen."

Bin Taure  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruansiel (6. September 2007)

Im Schattenlaby gefearterweise durch die Wand gelaufen und seitdem am Dauerfallen. Ruhestein geht nicht, porten am Versammlungsstein geht nicht... Ticket geschrieben.

1 Minute später aus der Gruppe geworfen worden um heim zu porten, von dort aus beschworen wurden, rein in die Ini, auf zum ersten Boss und das Ticket vergessen.

Boss fällt, GM whispert mich an: "Und herzlichen Glückwunsch zum gelegten Boß"

War zum Glück nicht böse daß ich das Ticket vergessen hab

Runasiel


----------



## b1ubb (6. September 2007)

Ruansiel schrieb:


> Im Schattenlaby gefearterweise durch die Wand gelaufen und seitdem am Dauerfallen. Ruhestein geht nicht, porten am Versammlungsstein geht nicht... Ticket geschrieben.
> 
> 1 Minute später aus der Gruppe geworfen worden um heim zu porten, von dort aus beschworen wurden, rein in die Ini, auf zum ersten Boss und das Ticket vergessen.
> 
> ...



da ist sicher der GM bei euch in der ini gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und hat euch geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrhr


----------



## Bratiboy (6. September 2007)

Gm: Möge dein schwert Niemals rosten
Ich:Ich hab nen hammer
Gm:Naja der kann auch rosten...


----------



## The Darkwarlock (6. September 2007)

GM: "Möge deine Teufelswache nie gegen dich sein!"
Ich: "Ich bin auf Gebrechen geskillt^^."
GM: "Ou tut mir leid. Dann habe ein schönen Nachmittag noch in World of Warcraft."


----------



## YunisDunMorogh (7. September 2007)

Hab auch 2 feine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und der Oberhammer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja, bin nachtelf ^^


----------



## Buffed_Fan:o) (7. September 2007)

In Karazhan vor ca. 6 Wochen.

Prinz Malchezaar verbuggt und ist freundlich gesinnt, kein ding GM anschreiben und er behebt es.

Plötzlich taucht ein GM vor uns auf.

Einer unserer Raidmember: Halt ich will ein Autogram von dir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der GM hatte das Problem behoben und verschwand.


Der Raidmember im S chat: Och Menno ich wollt dochn Autogram vom ihm.


Plötzlich erschien was weißes im Chat: <GM>xxxxxxx: Wenn dann von *IHR* bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Das wahr des einzigste Lustige des ich erlebt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ombus (7. September 2007)

Mag jetzt vielleicht bissl OffTopic sein aber ^^

Hab nen GM uffm Screen mitm AFK Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (so voll kuhl) ^^

--- und ja...ich weiss...man schreibt es "c o o l" ;> ---

Back To Topic...
Fand die GM Sätze mal ganz lustig..schreibe aber mittlerweile immer mit nem andern Char die Tickets um mal bisschen Abwechslung zu bekommen ^^


----------



## Slit of Arthas (7. September 2007)

Nach beantwortung meiner Frage, etwas unter Zeitdruck:
Ich: "danke für die Hilfe. Du kannst im Moment nichts mehr für mich tun, ich zögere natürlich nicht, euch GM's bei weiteren Problemen wieder zu kontaktieren. Ich wünsche dir noch einen schönen Tag und Ich denke meine Attacken werden schon treffen, danke."
GM: "Immer diese Makros..."
Ich musste lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordThunderbolt (7. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




kann verstehen, dass ein gm mit soner rechtschreibung lieber makros nimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sydneyfox (7. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vindex (7. September 2007)

* Möge die Macht der Magie deine Feinde in Stücke reißen! * (Mage)


----------



## k3ks (8. September 2007)

Wir hatten Managruft das Problem das unser Tank durch die Wand gefeart wurde ^^, naja nach 1 Minute schreibte der GM dann zurück folgendes hat sich dabei ergeben:

klick


ps: bitte nc zu werbung und so


----------



## Axtofdeath (9. September 2007)

hust apropro gm.......................kennt wer den befehl zu schnelles reiten und einen mit dem man gold bekommt^^     privatserver sind lustig xD


----------



## ApoY2k (9. September 2007)

... und verboten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyghtfire (9. September 2007)

hihi getsern hatt ich auch ein nettes Gespräch mt einem Gm. unser Magier hatte sich bei einer Halskette auf die er bedarf hatte, mit Gier verdrückt. Kurzer Hand haben wir den Gm benachrichtigt und sein Schlusssatz zu meiner Priesterin mit der ich unterwegs war. 


Mögen deine Heilungen immer die Lebensrettenden sein.


----------



## Nadrox (10. September 2007)

Me = Mage

<GM>XXX: Und möge der Duft deines Brotes nicht all zu viele gierige Spieler anlocken ^^

Ich fand den sehr witzig.

Gruß
Naddi


----------



## ha! (10. September 2007)

nachdem ich auf die frage ob er mir noch behilflich sein kann mit nein geantwortet hab sagte er :

"faulige grüße untoter xxxxx. noch viel erfolg und verdirb dir nicht den magen beim leichenfressen. viel spass noch beim pvp."

ein anderer versuchte mir nach meiner frage ob es moeglich waere nachtraeglich die frisur zu aendern "rosa zoepfe" aufzuschwatzen... das waere sehr angesagt bei schurken...un er sei sicher das mir das gut stehn wuerde -.-

und dann war da noch:

"mögen deine gifte das letzte leben aus den seelen deiner gegner brennen" 
...den duerften die meisten schurken schon gehoert haben^^...

mfg ha!


----------



## Ciliu (10. September 2007)

Mein Lieblingsspruch?

Auf das Ticket "ich hab nen farmbot gesehen, hier is die meldung"
kam die antwort "Wir haben keine möglichkeit, dieses Problem zu beheben" das war der geilste moment in meiner WoW zeit, der tag war gerettet und der ganze Teamspeak wär glaub ich vor lauter lachen fast Heruntergefahren.

Ansonsten, wenn ein GM zu mir was sagt, was sehr fantasievoll klingt erfind ich meistens auch noch irgend einen blödsinn wie zB:

"Und möge blizzard Entertainment ihnen immer den vollen Lohn zahlen"

naja danke cu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haladar (10. September 2007)

ich ahb mich letztens wieer mal mit dem gm unterhalten und am ende kam dann wieder so ein schönes makro.
schön und gut aber ich bin ein Orkischer Jäger. und mir gefiel das Makro gar nicht!

"ja dann wünsche ich dir noch einen schönen abend! mögen deine TOTEMS! nie zerstört werden!"

boa hab ich da verblufft gesessen...... wenn gm nicht erkennt das ichen jäger bin, dann sollte ich mir wohl gedanken machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg

Drakthul Bloodgreed


----------



## K0l0ss (10. September 2007)

GM:Mögen sich deine Kugeln nie in deinem Lauf verfangen.
Ich: Ähm...
GM:Warte:Mögen deine Bolzen immer tötloch wirken.
Ich:Aber...
GM:Möge deine Sehne nie reisen.
ICh:WTF?
GM:Ja, ihr Jäger stellt doch immer solche Ansprüche, wenns um Distanzwaffen geht...


----------



## Nyghtfire (10. September 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> GM:Mögen sich deine Kugeln nie in deinem Lauf verfangen.
> Ich: Ähm...
> GM:Warte:Mögen deine Bolzen immer tötloch wirken.
> Ich:Aber...
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der ist gut^^ wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht!


----------



## soulriper (10. September 2007)

xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alle die ich bis jetz gelesen habe sind SUPER!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  WEITER SO !!!
Hier möchte ich auch noch einen beisteuernfür schamies)
GM: Mögst du nie über deine totems stolpern

Ich hab mich weggeschmissen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!!!


----------



## Thoor (10. September 2007)

Ich hatte ein prob mit meinem Warri am Schluss dann so n Makro von nem 

GM: Möge deine Axt niemals ihr Ziel verfehlen.
Ich: Ähm mom.
Gm: Ach möge deine Klinge ihr Ziel niemals verfehlen.
Ich: Ähm....
GM: Ja was denn noch?
Ich: Ich bin eig DW....
GM: Ach so mögen deine Schwerter immer geschärft sein.
Ich. Halt!
GM: Was denn jetzt wieder?
Ich: Ich hab ja eig Dolche....
GM: Dann mögen halt deine Dolche stets ihr Ziel finden.
Ich: Na ja ich wollt ja eig eher auf Koblen gehen, wenn er droppen würde....
GM: Schönen Tag noch in der Welt von Azeroth.
Ich: Ich bin aber in Hellfire
GM: Schönen Tag noch.

Später GM meldet sich: Ich habe mich grade erkundgit und erfahrne, du hast ne Axt und bist ein Waffen Krieger....

XDDDDD


----------



## K0l0ss (10. September 2007)

Thoor schrieb:


> Später GM meldet sich: Ich habe mich grade erkundgit und erfahrne, du hast ne Axt und bist ein Waffen Krieger....
> 
> XDDDDD



LOL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilemma (13. September 2007)

" das ich niemals über mein totem stolper"
(spiele shami) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lool


----------



## Cyral (13. September 2007)

Mein Hexer hatte mal folgenden Satz "Möge Kiljeaden dein Pet sein" 

seitdem habe ich ein Ziel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (13. September 2007)

Also mir würde Archimonde als Pet schon reichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (13. September 2007)

Hmmm ich hatte da so ne Story als ich nen GM angeschrieben hab, weil ich schief auf dem Netherdrachen sitze (und das tu ich immernoch! :<)

Najo dann meinte er als Verabschiedung:

"Auf dass dein Orientierungssinn wieder in Ordnung kommt" ^^


----------



## iggeblackmoore (13. September 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Hmmm ich hatte da so ne Story als ich nen GM angeschrieben hab, weil ich schief auf dem Netherdrachen sitze (und das tu ich immernoch! :<)
> 
> Najo dann meinte er als Verabschiedung:
> 
> "Auf dass dein Orientierungssinn wieder in Ordnung kommt" ^^



Wie kann man denn schief auf einem Netherdrachen sitzen? Ich glaub es dir, aber sehen würde ich es trotzdem mal gerne, könntest du eventuell ein Pic hochladen?


----------



## ApoY2k (13. September 2007)

Biddeschön..


----------



## Bloodlight (13. September 2007)

lol


----------



## K0l0ss (13. September 2007)

Jap. Ist aber bei allen Chars so.

BTT:Möge dein Zauberstab niemals zerbrechen. (Bei meinem kleinen Mage.)


----------



## Toyuki (14. September 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Hmmm ich hatte da so ne Story als ich nen GM angeschrieben hab, weil ich schief auf dem Netherdrachen sitze (und das tu ich immernoch! :<)
> 
> Najo dann meinte er als Verabschiedung:
> 
> "Auf dass dein Orientierungssinn wieder in Ordnung kommt" ^^



das kommt davon wenn ma viel mit zwergen unterwegs ist die bringen ein immer dazu soviel zu trinken xD oder einfachmal nicht soviel gift ins blut pumpen damit du gut drauf bist es geht auch ohne ^^


----------



## 1337Stalker (14. September 2007)

Mögen deine Pfeile schneller sein, als ich das Ticket beantworten konnte.
(Info: das Ticket war ca 30 Minuten in der Warteschlange)


----------



## ApoY2k (14. September 2007)

1337Stalker schrieb:


> Mögen deine Pfeile schneller sein, als ich das Ticket beantworten konnte.
> (Info: das Ticket war ca 30 Minuten in der Warteschlange)


Selbsterkenntnis ist der erste Weg zur Besserung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (14. September 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Selbsterkenntnis ist der erste Weg zur Besserung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



leider net bei blizzard ^^
obwohl was tickets angeht ist es wirklich besser geworden


----------



## ApoY2k (14. September 2007)

Also bei Tickets hatte ich bisher kaum Probleme...


----------



## Anderoth (14. September 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Also bei Tickets hatte ich bisher kaum Probleme...



dito, das einzige was mich stört ist die Wartezeit aber die ist je Ticketkategorie und Ticket verschieden lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (14. September 2007)

ich meinte mit der geschwindigkeit wie die tickets beantwortet werde ich kann mich an wartezeiten von 2 stunden errinern


----------



## Arkoras (14. September 2007)

Also ich hab gerade einen angeschrieben und der hat gesagt: Möge dein Pet immer Treu und dein Tod immer vorgetäuscht werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ich bin ein Hunter)
sry, wenn das hier schon steht, ich hab nicht nachgesehen


----------



## Mystia Deathmaster (14. September 2007)

zu geil^^ vor allem die mit den jäger und deren waffen.

aber was bei mir so das beste war:


Ich: ähm hallo lieber gm. kann das sein, dass die q "blabla" verbuggt ist? weil ich kann die nich annehmen (q in area 52)

GM: nein die q ist nicht verbuggt

Ich: ja kannst du mir dann mindestens sagen wo ich hin muss?

GM: Möchtest du, dass ich dir sage was du machen musst und wo du hin musst?

Ich: öhm... ja gerne, wenn du das kannst und willst...

GM: Nein.     <------ (WTF XD) 

Ich: aha. >_> oook? ..gut das wars dann...

GM: Also mystia, dann wünsch ich dir noch einen schönen tag und mögen deine Pfeile immer ihr Ziel treffen.

Ich: -.- werden sie. 


>_> sehr freundlich und so >_> ._."

Naja^^ grüsse un so =)


----------



## ApoY2k (14. September 2007)

Was heißt da unfreundlich? GMs dürfen bei Quests nicht helfen, das steht im Vertrag drin


----------



## 1337Stalker (14. September 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Was heißt da unfreundlich? GMs dürfen bei Quests nicht helfen, das steht im Vertrag drin



Er/Sie meinte, dass der GM es höflicher formulieren hätte können.
z.B.: Tut mir leid, aber wir dürfen den Spielern bei Quests nicht helfen.
oder sowas halt


----------



## Toyuki (14. September 2007)

1337Stalker schrieb:


> Er/Sie meinte, dass der GM es höflicher formulieren hätte können.
> z.B.: Tut mir leid, aber wir dürfen den Spielern bei Quests nicht helfen.
> oder sowas halt



das hört sich dann aber immer so geschwollen an find die art besser


----------



## 1337Stalker (14. September 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> das hört sich dann aber immer so geschwollen an find die art besser



Ich: Kannst du mir vllt zeigen, wie man das Q hier macht?
GM: Ich soll dir zeigen wie man das Quests macht?
Ich. Ja.
GM. Nein.

Was soll den daran besser sein?Hört sich aber trotzdem lustig an xD


----------



## Seldonus (14. September 2007)

GM: "Kann ich Dir sonst noch bei einem Problem behilflich sein?"
Ich: "Stimmt das, dass Gnome kleine Schwänze haben?"
GM: "Dieses Problem ist uns bekannt."
Ich: "...ahja!"
GM: "Noch ein ernsthaftes Problem, bei dem ich dir weiterhelfen könnte?"
Ich: "Nö"
GM: "Dann wünsche ich Dir noch einen schönen Tag in der Welt von World of Warcraft und möge dein Mana niemals zu Ende gehen!"
Ich: "Ich bin Schurke!"
GM: "Dann möge deine Wut nie zu Ende gehen."
Ich: xD
GM: This GM doesn't have an open Ticket from you......


----------



## Thorat (14. September 2007)

Jo is klar, auf so kindische Fragen würden GM's keine Antwort geben, und wenn du Schurke bist würden sie auch nix von wegen Mana sagen, lass deine Fantasien irgendwo anders aus, aber nicht hier! Danke!

MfG


----------



## ApoY2k (14. September 2007)

Soetwas, Seldonus, trägt dazu bei, dass GMs sich Makro anschaffen und immer weniger persönlich dem User helfen. Super Aktion. Bist ein Held!


----------



## Níght06 (14. September 2007)

isn blag ^^


----------



## Chakor (14. September 2007)

GM: Auf wiedersehen und mögen deine Gruppenkollegen immer wissen, dass dein Mana ihr Leben ist.
Ich: Ähhhhhhhhhh I Am Shadow skilled. Ich heale nicht xD
GM: *In den Schatten verschwindet*
Ich: wh00t?
GM: Dieser GM hat zurzeit kein offenes.......*(Blablabla)*


----------



## 1337Stalker (14. September 2007)

Seldonus schrieb:


> GM: "Kann ich Dir sonst noch bei einem Problem behilflich sein?"
> Ich: "Stimmt das, dass Gnome kleine Schwänze haben?"
> GM: "Dieses Problem ist uns bekannt."
> Ich: "...ahja!"
> ...



Congratulations! 
You are the winner of the "Selfmade GM-conversation" contest!
You won a Lolipop!


----------



## CesareBorgia (15. September 2007)

1337Stalker schrieb:


> Congratulations!
> You are the winner of the "Selfmade GM-conversation" contest!
> You won a Lolipop!



Warum dürfen GM´s nicht auf so was antworten? 
Ist doch alles im, auch wenn nicht gesittet, lustigen Bereich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1337Stalker (15. September 2007)

Ich denke nicht, dass er es zu einem GM geschrieben hat. Das mein ich damit.
Und ein GM würde von Anfang an sagen, was zu einem Schurken passt.


----------



## Ardiff (15. September 2007)

Nettes Thema 

Mehr lesen möchte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jainza (15. September 2007)

> Und ein GM würde von Anfang an sagen, was zu einem Schurken passt.


falsches makro geklickt?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja aba ich glaubs auch net


----------



## BLUEYE (16. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (16. September 2007)

Wie geil ist das denn^^


----------



## ApoY2k (16. September 2007)

Rofl is das genial *gg*

Das is mit Abstand das best ehier im Thread^^


----------



## max007 (17. September 2007)

"Möge deine Wut endlos sein" (furykrieger) 
fand ich lustig, aber geholfen hat er mir nicht.


----------



## Tiriu (17. September 2007)

Krieger:

Und immer schön in bewegung bleiben, Platte ist nicht dehnbar


----------



## BLUEYE (18. September 2007)

15er hexer:

und möge deine sukkubus dir immer gehorchen


----------



## Voldegron (18. September 2007)

Bloodlight schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LoL ...der ist aber geil^^   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maverick9999 (26. September 2007)

Wir waren in HDZ1 und Thrall hing nach dem Kapitän (2. Boss) fest. Dazu muss ich sagen das wir nen Whipe hatten, der Boss dank Dots doch noch down ging^^
Also GM gerufen, der hat Thrall dann hin und her geschoben, aber es half nix.

Auf die Frage hin ob der sich uns vielleicht zum Trost mal zeigen möchte:

GM: Nein lieber nicht, ich gefalle mir in den Höhlen der Zeit wirklich nicht :-(

Ich: Aha, also ein wandlungsfähiges Wesen? (Zumindest in den HdZ)

GM: Ich bin ein stolzer Tauren *grins*

Ich: Ok, dann gibt es nichts mehr was du für mich tun kannst, ich danke dir für deine Hilfe und wünsche dir noch einen schönen und ruhigen Abend.

GM: Vielen Dank, und möge dein Kampfgeschrei das Blut in den Adern deiner Feinde gefrieren lassen, und nicht jenes von Thrall *g*

War immerhin nur teilweise Makro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodlight (4. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *mehr lesen will* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rudi TD (5. November 2007)

Jäger:

"Mögen deine Tode stets vorgetäuscht sein."


----------



## Paladom (5. November 2007)

Paladin:
Mögest du immer auf deine Figur achten, denn Platte ist nicht dehnbar!


----------



## Shorim (5. November 2007)

"Das Problem liegt wohl an Euren Addons"


----------



## Artha (5. November 2007)

GM: "Und denk immer daran auch Paladine können Schaden machen" (als holypala)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loozaa (5. November 2007)

An meinen Hexer:

"Und mögest du niemals auf deinen Wichtel treten"

Noob-GM... Der Wichtel ist phasenverschoben...^^


----------



## Satyra (5. November 2007)

Loozaa schrieb:


> An meinen Hexer:
> 
> "Und mögest du niemals auf deinen Wichtel treten"
> 
> Noob-GM... Der Wichtel ist phasenverschoben...^^



Ich würde gerne mal auf meinen Wichtel treten, so als Dank für die ganzen fiesen Sprüche die er mir dauernd um die Ohren haut...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten sehr lustiger Thread weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunham (5. November 2007)

bei meine schami twink: Und mögest du nie über deine totems fallen, stolpern ist peinlich...^^
oder wie schonmal gesagt: möge dein wasser im frisch sein


----------



## PzYcO (5. November 2007)

Beide Male mit meinem Priest:

Das war als ich nen Chinafarmer gemeldet hatte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und in welcher Situation das war weiß ich net mehr:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf jeden Fall bisher die geilsten Sprüche bei mir


----------



## Sywester (5. November 2007)

"Und mögest du allen deinen Gegnern das fürchten Lerhren mächtiger Paladin"

Ja is kla ich heile mich un die mobs fallen vor mir um xD


----------



## Amenna (5. November 2007)

"möge deine Heilung im richtigen moment Kritisch sein"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _BeaVeR_ (5. November 2007)

HuHu,

mir ist folgendes mal passiert:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*<GM>*: 
Dann wünsche ich dir noch viel Spaß in der Welt von Azeroth, junger Schurke. Mögest du deine Gegner immer erfolgreich Meucheln.

*<SPIELER>*: 
Das ist purer Klassismuss! Nicht alle Schurken benutzen Dolche und Meucheln.

*<GM>*: 
Entschuldige, junger Schurke. Mögest du deine Gegner immer kritisch Treffen.

*<SPIELER>*:
Nein danke. Ich Meuchele lieber.

MFG _BeaVeR_  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derotrox (5. November 2007)

heh ich hatte auch mal einen sehr geilen GM ^^

GM: Kann ich dir ansonsten noch bei einem weiteren Anliegen behilflich sein?
ich: ja kla kill ma den 2ten boss hier in mecha hc ^^
GM: Wenn ich den Boss töte bekomm ich auch die Beute, aber wegen mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich: ok dann gib mit das Abzeichen^^ den rest kannst du behalten :>
GM: Nö, is dann alles mein, nur meins ganz allein"diabolisches gelächter"
ich: lol du bist ja geil xD
ich: dich will ich öfter als gm ^^
GM: Hehe, kann man sich aber leider nicht aussuchen. Aber ich halte die Augen offen, ob ich wieder ein Ticket von dir erwische 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich: freut mich oki dann cya ^^
GM: Cya 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fand ich so geil das bei jeder kleinigkeit nen ticket geschrieben hab mit dem Anhang "Ich will das ticket vom GM <blaundkecks> beantwortet haben

und tatsächlich hatte ich ihn noch öfter am wickel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saran (5. November 2007)

Ich: " Danke für deine Hilfe! "
GM: " Es war mir ein inneres Champagnerbad. "
Ich ( überlegt ^^ ): " Bist du andersrum? xD "

Tjoar fand das ganz funny irgendwie ^^


----------



## Phobius (5. November 2007)

Also der coolste GM den ich bisher hatte war sehr redefreudig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So gut wie keine Makros, dafür aber recht viel amüsantes und hilfreiches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Situation: Quest ließ sich nicht abgeben da das Quest-Fenster verzogen war. Nach ca. ner halben Stunde hin und her (AddOns, WoW neu starten etc.) portete er mich dann da hin und komischerweise gings (die ham sicher auf die schnelle nen BugFix geladen *fg*). 
Oki, Punkt 2 war dann "Muss ich nun wieder alles zurück rennen? Mein Ruhestein hat noch CD ..." "Wo warste denn?" "Schattenmondtal in der Ally-Feste" und zack war ich dort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Kann ich sonst noch was für dich tun?" "Oh ja, nen Kaffee wär was feines ... und ne Blutelfe  *lechz" "Also, das mit dem Kaffee kann ich machen, die Aggro bei der Blutelfin musste aber selber ziehen" ...

So ging es dann noch 10 Minuten hin und her bis der GM sagte er müsse arbeiten gehen *gg*


----------



## Tyalra (5. November 2007)

mögen deine leichen immer frisch sein bevor du diese verpseißt (oder so ähnlich)
untoter halt !!


----------



## Hulk² (5. November 2007)

GM: Mögen sich deine Arkanen Künste stets verbessern.
Ich: Ich bin aber Frostmage
GM Irgendwas verschwindet in den Schatten und zeigt einen eisigen Daumen

Das war lustig^^

Und so ein Magier-Standard-Spruch:
Mögen deine Schafe immer flauschig sein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alex701564 (5. November 2007)

Rettet die Totems, Esst mehr Biber! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delethor (5. November 2007)

Möge deine Hufe stets frei von Gnomen sein...^^

taure halt


----------



## Muradin2 (5. November 2007)

Topperharly schrieb:


> irgendwie verstehe ich euch nicht. einerseits flamt ihr die gm´s zu tote und mowlt rum wie schlecht sie teilweise ihre arbeit vollrichten. andererseits findet ihr es super wie sie ihre sprüche gestalte... für mich ist es scheissegal welches makro welcher gm bnützt oder welchen spruch er mir zum abschied sagt. ein gm is da um zu helfen und nicht um euch zu unterhalten.....




Es schafft doch ständig jemand, die lockere Atmosphäre eines Threads zu zerstören, indem er rummeckert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


PS: Lustiger Avatar.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShaddowwAuf Veklor (5. November 2007)

also einer der schwchsinnigsten saätze war(bin schurke):
mögest du beim schleichen nie auf ine kleines ästchen treten.
xDDDDD



warn ja schon n paar echt geile sätze dabei

Mfg
Shadooww


----------



## Ceberius (5. November 2007)

Bloodlight schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn das echt so passiert ist, dann nur noch rofl

musst mich eben kaputt lachen


----------



## Wnsgames (5. November 2007)

Schaut Euch das an, sind schon 26 Seiten.

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=3&pageNo=1


----------



## Kujon (5. November 2007)

war noch, als BC noch nicht da war und ich mit dem Druiden ein Problem hatte. Der Abschlussatz lautete ungefähr so:

"Das Deine Klasse stets akzeptiert und nicht missverstanden wird!" ;-)

Für die neu(er)en: Druiden waren lange Zeit nur als Heiler zu gebrauchen und im Raid wurde selten eine andere Skillung erlaubt...diese Worte haben mir damals sehr gut getan und mich zuversichtlich gestimmt, dass beim Druiden mal noch was geändert wird...und tatsächlich, die Hoffnung hat sich gelohnt^^


----------



## Profee (5. November 2007)

ALso ich hab da auch mal ne GEILE Erfahrung mit meinem Krieger(seijmor) gemacht !

Ich habe vor Kara diese "Violette Pfad ..." - Quest angenommen und bemerkte das ich wie Viele den Falschen Ring genommen Hab -.-* 

GM Angeschrieben ...

...
<GM> Xervathes : Hallo SEIJMOR habt ihr einen Augenblick Zeit um .... blablabla
Seijmor :Öhm... Ja
<GM> Xervathes: Okay bitte zerstöre den Ring und breche die Quest ab .
Seijmor : Okay getan 
<GM> Xervathes: Okay einen Moment bitte .
Seijmor :??? ... Ah Jetzt Zauberst du wa ??? wie Harry Potter 
Seijmor : Ach nee wie Harry Xervathes xD ... Jetzt im Kino Harry Xervathes und der Violette Ring ..
<GM> Xervathes:*lacht* Der Film hätte schon tausende Nachfolger .
Seijmor :Ich bin 1001 xD ... juhuuuu
...
<GM> Xervathes:Okay die Quest kannst du jetzt neu annehmen .
Seijmor: Alles klar danke dir Harry Xervathes ^^
<GM> Xervathes:Kann ich euch noch irgendwie .... bla bla bla 
Seijmor: Nö danke dir 
<GM> Xervathes: Na dann Wünsche Ich dir noch einen schönen Abend und mögen Deine Platten niemals rosten , Rektor Seijmor Skinner.
Seijmor : LOOOOOOOOOL ... wie geil 


*ich hab mich sooo in die ecke gefeuert und gelacht*


----------



## Sharka84 (5. November 2007)

möge deine angstblase deine gegner auf dem schlachtfeld auf ewig in den wahnsinn treiben.

fand ich recht witzig


----------



## Gul'danier (5. November 2007)

Der beste den ich je gekriegt habe, war:

"Mögen deine Stiefel stets Gnomfrei bleiben, und deren Pracht auf ewig wiederspiegeln"

Gnome, ich erwarte euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


stan


----------



## Sethclaw (5. November 2007)

zu meinen Krieger : Mögest du beim Anstürmen niemals Stolpern

so witzig .__. ^^

zu nem Pala kollgen mal : Möge dein Angstblase +  Ruhestein Makro niemals Versagen. ^^


----------



## Toamar (5. November 2007)

Bloodlight schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der ist ja mal geil...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yalis (5. November 2007)

Mögen deine Elfenohren bei der Fraktion "Türramen" stets den Ruf "Ehrfüchtig" haben

Mögen deine Feinde dich einen Dolchhieb zu spät entdecken


----------



## Ziegenpeta (5. November 2007)

Möge dein wasser nie nach spüli schmecken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucyana (5. November 2007)

Mein Favourite:

Mögen deine Gifte deine Feinde für ewig von innen Zerfressen Lucyana!!!


Ich find das klasse xD


----------



## Galgameth (5. November 2007)

Priester:
Möge das heilige Licht dich schützen und dein Schatten die Gegner verzehren(oder so). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bergerdos (5. November 2007)

Nachdem ich BC installiert hab wollte ich mir Silbermond ansehen, wusste aber nicht wie ich hinkomme. Ich hab mir gedacht , naja, liegt am Wasser , schwimm ich hin ^^ (ich weiß, naiv ...)
Ich bin an der Küste lang, aber laut Karte war ich mitten auf dem Land .... Ticket ....
Der hat dann gemeint .....instanziertes Gebiet, geht nicht ..... hat mir erklärt wie ich hinkomm und hat noch gemeint "ich setz Dich in Unterstadt ab, dann brauchste net zurückpaddeln, sonst saugt sich Dein Fell noch voll Wasser " (bin Taure) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chiccolo (5. November 2007)

Jäger :
"Mögen deine Pfeile ihr ziel nie verfehlen"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (5. November 2007)

Ich bin Schurke und mein Lieblingsspruch ist: "du bist der Todesengel, der Blut mit Blut beantwortet". War nen guter GM, hatte mir auch sofort geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^.


----------



## Oxilitor (5. November 2007)

"Mögen deine Klingen immer scharf und giftig sein." (Schurke ;P)


----------



## VuLIoM (5. November 2007)

weiss nicht mehr was war aber ich hatte auch ma was geiles

<GM>.........
<GM> brauchst du noch hilfe oder so was?
<ich> nö eigentlich ned
<GM> ok dann auf wiederhören
<ich> höhren?.. lesen!
<GM> lol da das ist gut hehe^^ werd ich mir merken

oda so in der art auf jeden fall mit dem gleichen inhalt... fand das ziemlich eitzig


----------



## Gerva (5. November 2007)

Er: "Hast du ein wenig zeit für mich?"
Ich: "Klar, aber beeil dich bitte, wir stehen gerade vor Maulgar..."
Er: "Danke für deinen hinweis, ich habe das problem weitergeleitet und hoffe das der Quest bald funktioniert.    
       Kann ich Ihnen sonst noch blabla..."
Ich: "Nein, danke"
Er : "Ok, dann wünsch ich Ihnen noch einen schönen abend in World of Warcraft. UND BRING DEM BOSSMOB             
        MANIEREN BEI! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Racin (5. November 2007)

hab mal tickets geschrieben, wegen den goldverkäufern einmal mitn mage und dann mal mit meinem schurken.

die antwort kam bei meinem mage.

GM xxx:  Danke für deine Benachrichtigung. Wir werden den Goldverkäufer überprüfen, ihn gegebenfalls Frostschocken und mit dem Regelwerk wild um uns schlagen!


und das kam beim meinem schurken.

GM xxx: Dann wünsch ich Dir noch einen schönen Abend und möge deine Klinge immer am Halse des        Goldverkäufers landen


----------



## Polyphem (5. November 2007)

Zu Hexer: Mögen eure dots niemals austicken
Hexer: ähm ich bin destruction geskillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gm: Na dann, bis zum nächsten Ticket-.-


----------



## SirDarwinKillalot (5. November 2007)

Möget ihr stets genug Luft unterer eurer Angstblase haben!

Ich fand den Hammer!


----------



## cridi (5. November 2007)

gm:mögest du nie die kontrolle ueber di elemente verlieren
ich:bin aber arkan oO
gm:lass deinen wichtel nicht wegrennen
ich :bin MAGIER hallo...
gm_das feuer moege nie erloeschen
ich hab dann nicht mehr geantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (5. November 2007)

also ich hab nur einmal n ticket gebraucht und das als ich durch unterstadt(undercity klingt doch i-wie besser^^) gefallen bin und gestorben bin mich wieder beleben hab lassen und dann statt wiederbelebt zu werden tot war(trotz bereits eines todes) naja war tauren dudu das kommentar am ende

"möge dein fell stehts flauschig sein und du jederzeit warme milch und einen kamin für deine katzengestalt vorfinden"


den fand ich ganz ok^^


----------



## Throgan (5. November 2007)

War mir Draenei Schamanin Online...

<GM>: .......Pass auf Deine Totems auf, stolpern ist mit blauer Hautfarbe noch peinlicher!

^^


----------



## bone91 (5. November 2007)

<GM> xxx: Und möge die Kampfkraft deiner Klasse ihrer Beliebtheit ebenbürtig sein.
Bin da Paladin gewesen, Vergelter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfger (5. November 2007)

ich hab mal mit meinem Jäger Twink nen Bot gemeldet.

Bei der Verabschiedung gab's das:

GM: Möge dein Pfeil stets sein Zeil treffen.
Ich: Ich bin ein Zwerg, ich hab ne Knarre!
GM: So, mögest du nie auf einen elfischen Bogen angewiesen sein.

Fand ich auch ganz gut...


----------



## Dunham (5. November 2007)

cridi schrieb:


> gm:mögest du nie die kontrolle ueber di elemente verlieren
> ich:bin aber arkan oO
> gm:lass deinen wichtel nicht wegrennen
> ich :bin MAGIER hallo...
> ...




vll lags an deinem avatarbildchen, dass er dich verwecheslt hat


----------



## Yanxley (5. November 2007)

hab da auch so ne geschichte: 
Also ich hatte damals das problem, dass mein chat nicht funzte.. naja.. ich sah einfach weder den allgemeinen, noch den gildenchat. also hab ich mal ein ticket geschrieben was ich denn machen sollte. etwa nach 3-4 stunden hab ich nen Brief gekriegt von wegen man könne mich im spiel nich erreichen. dachte ich WTF?! mein chat funzt net und der versucht mich anzuwispern?! OMFG!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja.. hab dann halt noch eins geschrieben und dann wurdes auch gefixt.. aber naja..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg Yanxley


----------



## Allianzler (5. November 2007)

Mögest du nie im Eísblock stecken bleiben

Bin MAgier


----------



## Hanswurscht (5. November 2007)

also das ende find ich ober geile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wollte den eigentlich nur fix loswerden weil ich jemand ziehen wollt ^^

ebend zur storry wollte eine alptraumranke melden die im boden steckte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doner (5. November 2007)

Möge dein Fell frei von Flöhen sein und deine Blätter niemals Läuse bekommen *Spraydose rüberreicht*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muhtkuh (5. November 2007)

<GM>: Möge dein Begleiter dir nie die Haare vom Kopf fressen.
Ich: alles np bin Taure hab genug davon.

<GM>: Mögen deine flinken Hufe dich stehts rasch ans Ziel bringen und möge sich nie ein Gnom darunter verirren.
Ich: lol^^


----------



## Komposit (5. November 2007)

"Möge deine Arkane energie niemals versiegen" bin mage


----------



## Tessadon (5. November 2007)

tz.. gm´s...
meistens sinds eh alles standartsprüche und helfen tuten tun die auch kaum.. naja,vom hören kann ich nur sagen.. spiele von anfang an wow und habe nich nie nen gm kontaktiert.. brauche keine gm´s in dem game


----------



## Melchiør (6. November 2007)

alex701564 schrieb:


> Rettet die Totems, Esst mehr Biber!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Rofl ich werf mich weg ist der geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myxemio (6. November 2007)

also mein bester "komment" von nem GM lautete wie folgt:

ich: "nein danke, soweit war es dann alles...     trotzdem nochmal danke für die schnelle Hilfe"
GM: " dann wünsche ich dir noch einen angenehmen Abend in der Welt von Azeroth und denke immer daran: immer schön auf die Linie achten, denn Platte ist nicht dehnbar."


und dann war er weg^^

und ich bog mich vor lachen^^


----------



## grils (7. November 2007)

Der gm satz find ich persönlich geil ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zandrus (7. November 2007)

Also mit schurke
GM xxx: Dolche, Schwerter, Gifte mögest du mit den 3 sachen tötlich sein
Cyronis: Hab aber Kolben, schwerter sind nett aber ja, dolche sind zu schnell, kolben sind genau richtig
GM xxx: Ok dann mögest du deine gegner stunnen bis sie zu tote kommen
Cyronis: mach ich ja schon, aja schönes Trolllager hier
GM: Wie bist du dort hin gekommen
Cyronis: mhm naja springen springen springen

Mage:
GM:Mögen dich nie die Arkane macht verlassen
Zandrus: Bin aber elemantel geskillt
GM:Mhm ein problem moment
GM:So mögest du mit deinen Elementen spielen und Tödlich sein
Zandrus: Ja bin ab morgen aber wieder Frost aber danke für dein Macro

Paladin:
GM: Möge dir das Licht ewig leiten durch die dunkle welt von Azeroth. Dein Licht wird andere Heilen so das ihr die schlacht gewinnt.
Ich: Mhm ich heil nur mich selbst bin vergelter also 
GM: Möge deine Waffe schmerzen bringen und deine Siegel gebrochen werden
Ich: ok lass ich mir einreden, aja nochwas kantenglätung ftw

Schurke---->Trolllager bei darkshore
Mage-----> Hyjal mounten durch bug
Paladin----> Old Ironforge

also da sieht man das die gms nicht mal aufpassen wo du stehst


----------



## Szyslak (7. November 2007)

myxemio schrieb:


> also mein bester "komment" von nem GM lautete wie folgt:
> 
> ich: "nein danke, soweit war es dann alles...     trotzdem nochmal danke für die schnelle Hilfe"
> GM: " dann wünsche ich dir noch einen angenehmen Abend in der Welt von Azeroth und denke immer daran: immer schön auf die Linie achten, denn Platte ist nicht dehnbar."
> ...


Oh man was hab ich dem Forum blos angetan mit meiner Signatur? xD
Mach deine mal kleiner myxemio, die ist echt mal zu groß ;>


----------



## Sérâph!m (7. November 2007)

<GM> Mögen deine Dolche immer scharf genug sein, um die Knochen deiner Gegner zu durchdringen.
<Sérâphim> *hust* ? [hab ihm dann meine beiden streitkolben gepostet] ^^
<GM> Dann mögen deine Streitkolben immer scharf genug sein, um die Knochen deiner Gegener zu
          durchdringen.
<Sérâphim> is schon spät was?^^ cya


exakt so und exakt mir passiert^^


----------



## noriku (7. November 2007)

Also ei mir meinte einer mal:
Mögest du nie ganz verwesen!
gut man muß dazu sagen ich bin untot^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noriku (7. November 2007)

Also bei mir meinte einer mal:
Mögest du nie ganz verwesen!
gut man muß dazu sagen ich bin untot^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (7. November 2007)

Als mir mal n netter GM geholfen hat und ich fragte warum net alle so sind sagte er nur "Da sage ich besser nicht was ich denke, du würdest es mir nicht glauben ;P" XD Denkt mal für euch was das heisst :O


----------



## Katze (7. November 2007)

<--- schami...
hab schon mal bekommen : mögen deine totems immer weit reichen oder so ^^...
ich sag nur .. erdbindung ftw xD...


----------



## X dauerzocker x (7. November 2007)

Also Ich hab mal einen Bug und Gm kontaktiert und so weiter er hat inh behoben(in Kara) und dann schreib ich er soll boss killen er meint dann er dürft es nihct
ich dann so war ja klar danke fürs helfne tschau
als der boss auf 50% war flog er tot um oO ich schau mihc im Raum um und she gerade noch wie der gm sich wegteleportiert hat(obwohl ich nicht versteh warum es sich nihct unsichtbar gemacht hat)^^
war ganz lustig^^ paar monate später passiert wieder das ganz genau gleich^^ aber GANZ genau...
bloß dass wir den boss nicht looten konnten-.- Gm kontaktiert(zufällig der der uns "Geholfen" hatte) und er meint: "Da hbat ihr pech gehbat!" ich denk nur noch was der da sagt und dann meint er ohne dass ich was geshcrieben hab: ihc komm vorbei! als ich ticketfenster schließ steht er da und macht irgendwas dann konnten wir den boss looten undd bedanken uns beim gm für alles. dnn laufen wir wieter alle mobs down außer bosse^^
Keiner wusst oher des kam da sie auch nicht mitbekommen hatten dass der boss von 50% auf 0 runter isch(solche hirnis) bloß ihc wusste es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (7. November 2007)

tja so raidet die allianz^^^^


----------



## Dunham (7. November 2007)

also laut avatarbilchen ist er ja horde^^


----------



## Davidor (7. November 2007)

Bloodlight schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frage:Was ist daran falsch.

Elune ist die Erdenmutter,genauso ist die Erdenmutter ist Elune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also doch alles richtig^^


----------



## Minastirit (7. November 2007)

<gm>Mögen deine Totems die gegner in verzweiflung bringen ..
<me>ehm das hatt ich schon xD
<gm>Mögen deinen Blize ewigt Criten
<me>jo die 5% crit chanse sind schon doll wa XD
<gm>mögen deine heals nie unterbrochen werden
<me> ehm .. ich war meele als ich dir wegen dem meele item grefagt hab und bins immer noch ^^ was soll ich heilen? xD
<gm> Einen kurzen Moment ich schaue mal nach ob ich für meele shamanen ein makro habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<me> .. der war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<gm> Möge dein Windfury ewigs Procen
<me> dann musst du mal dein makro aktualisieren .. hat neu ein 3sec cd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tipp : Möge dein windfury alle 3sec Procen und deine Gegner an Herzinfarkt vor lachen sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<gm> Hast du sonst noch ein porblem?
<me> ehm so einige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich glaube nicht das du die beheben kannst ...
<gm> Um was handelt es sich denn? 
<me> 1. mein bier ist gleich alle 2. die gamecard läuft in 30min aus und 3. kein laden hat mehr offen .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<gm> dann wünsche ich dir noch einen schönen tag in der World of Warcraft und [Möge dein windfury alle 3sec Procen und deine Gegner an Herzinfarkt vor lachen sterben] 

der gm war ansich ganz cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat auch sonst viel shice geschrieben. z.b. begrüssung war: dann wünsche ich dir ...
(das 10mal und dann 10mal das hi makro -.-) ich so hmm hab ich gesehen ... mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gm's sind auch nur menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deretor (7. November 2007)

Die besten sprüche waren :möge dein begleiter nie von flöhen befallen sein
                                      :mögest du beim todstellen stehts tod genug aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (7. November 2007)

> Also Ich hab mal einen Bug und Gm kontaktiert und so weiter er hat inh behoben(in Kara) und dann schreib ich er soll boss killen er meint dann er dürft es nihct
> ich dann so war ja klar danke fürs helfne tschau
> als der boss auf 50% war flog er tot um oO ich schau mihc im Raum um und she gerade noch wie der gm sich wegteleportiert hat(obwohl ich nicht versteh warum es sich nihct unsichtbar gemacht hat)^^
> war ganz lustig^^ paar monate später passiert wieder das ganz genau gleich^^ aber GANZ genau...
> ...



Das stimmt zu 100% nicht!
oder der GM hat kurz danach seinen Job verloren das glaub ich aber nich also erzähl nich son mist danke >.<


----------



## drummen (7. November 2007)

Davidor schrieb:


> Frage:Was ist daran falsch.
> 
> Elune ist die Erdenmutter,genauso ist die Erdenmutter ist Elune
> 
> ...



Elune ist die Mondgöttin und wird von den Tauren als "Mu'sha" verehrt. N00b.


----------



## Aitaro (8. November 2007)

Mögen deine Pfeilen immer die richtigen treffen und Deinem Begleiter die Gnome weiterhin schmecken! 
Jäger <3


----------



## Musel (8. November 2007)

Ein Kumpel (Pala) hat bekomme: "Und immer dran denken es ist eine Angriffsblase"

Und ich versuche immer dem GM zu vor zu kommen in dem ich ihm Schreibe
"Und mögen deine Makros immer ins Schwarze Treffen"


----------



## nrg (8. November 2007)

Gnomhexe
Mögest du nie unter die Hufe eines Tauren geraten.

Schami
Verirr dich nicht zwischen deinen Totems.

Als ein Zierpet nicht seelengebunden wurde, meinte einer: Mögen deine Haustiere immer bei dir bleiben


----------



## Mikani (8. November 2007)

GM: hast du vielleicht weiter probleme bei denen ich helfen kann?
ich: ne is schon ok danke vielmals und schönen abend noch
GM: es ist 12uhr mittag Nukyo

*guckaufuhr*

ouh xD

(hab damals die nacht durchgemacht) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LarzerusIce (8. November 2007)

"möge ein wald aus totems stets deine rettung sein"


----------



## Mille89 (8. November 2007)

Hatte irgendein Problem, GM hat mir auch wirklich super weitergeholfen.
Ichanke dir, nein ich habe keine weiteren Probleme mehr bei denen du mir helfen kannst. Ich wünsche dir noch einen schönen Abend in World of Warcraft und das du nie an unfreundliche Spieler gerätst.
GM:Jetzt fangt ihr auch noch an mit den Makros O.o

Nichts besonderes, aber irgendwie war er doch......geschockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das war es mir wert


----------



## Wabo (8. November 2007)

Ah GM-sätze das ist mal ein nettes thema ^^.

Als ich 70 geworden bin und anfing Arena zu spielen ist mir ein ice mage begegnet der sein Eiselementar draußen hatte. da hab ich mich ziemlich uafgeregt als schamane das ich mein ele nicht setzten konnte und erst mal ein Gm-ticket geschrieben mit der Frage warum man das net kann (und so weitere ^^ halt höfflicher wie es sich gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

nach langer Diskusion erläuterte er mir endlich den genauen Grund und sagte er (nachdem er das gesagt hatte mit den maximalem 15 min cooldown und ich fragte ob sich daran auch nichts ändern würde) 
"Da dies aber IMBA wäre ist es nicht möglich"

das ist 1. lustig und 2. ein weiterer beweis das GM´s keine Makros benutzten.

Hier ein Kleiner beweis. 
PS: Das Bild ist sehr sehr alt ^^ glaub März oder so >.>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NaturalDesaster (8. November 2007)

_BeaVeR_ schrieb:


> HuHu,
> 
> mir ist folgendes mal passiert:
> 
> ...




das halt ich für ein gerücht, das Dir es wiederfahren ist. das haste aus einer forensignatur gemoppst...


----------



## Blechdosenritter (8. November 2007)

Wabo schrieb:


> Ah GM-sätze das ist mal ein nettes thema ^^.
> 
> Als ich 70 geworden bin und anfing Arena zu spielen ist mir ein ice mage begegnet der sein Eiselementar draußen hatte. da hab ich mich ziemlich uafgeregt als schamane das ich mein ele nicht setzten konnte und erst mal ein Gm-ticket geschrieben mit der Frage warum man das net kann (und so weitere ^^ halt höfflicher wie es sich gehört
> 
> ...


das ist auch der letzte müll das man den nit holen kann.. wo is der denn imba? totem hat 20 hp oder so. is totem weg is er weg...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. November 2007)

Ziemlich geil fand ich, als ich ein Ticket schrieb, und es nach nichtmal 2 Minuten beantwortet wurde:



> <GM>: Hallo XXX. Hast du kurz Zeit, um mit mir über dein Ticket bezüglich des weibliche NPCs zu sprechen?
> [Ich]: Das ging aber schnell! o_O
> <GM>: Tja, epische GMs sind eben schneller als die normalen.
> [Ich]: lol
> ...


Ich musste echt feiern...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidor (8. November 2007)

drummen schrieb:


> Elune ist die Mondgöttin und wird von den Tauren als "Mu'sha" verehrt. N00b.



Ich würd mir das alles nochmal genau durchlesen,ausserdem sollte man seine Kommentare freundlich und informativ halten.


----------



## Kupfer Oder Gold ? (8. November 2007)

ich schrieb mal ien ticket wregen hutigkeitstrank weil er mir einmal 100% speed angezeigt hat undeinmal nur 50% 

GM: HALLO BLABLA BLKA USW.
ICH : das ging abr hurtig 
GM: LEider können wir ihnen keine spieletipss geben


----------



## MoeMT384 (8. November 2007)

Ich mit dem Mage unterwegs:

"<Gm> : Mögen Deine Backwaren stets frisch und dein Wasser immer eigekühlt sein"

rofl^^


----------



## bluer (8. November 2007)

xD das ist cool gewesen damals ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. November 2007)

[W From]<GM><Kyrghan>ann wünsch ich dir noch viel Spaß in der Scherbenwelt , Mightymage. Möge dein Wasser und Brot ganze Völker ernähren.

[W From]<GM><Shalyndhra>ann wünsche ich dir noch einen schönen Tag und möge dein Wasserknopf nie klemmen.

[W From]<GM><Vilkrilip>ann wünsche ich Dir einen schönen Abend, Mightymage. Möge Dein Mana immer voll sein wann immer Du es benötigst.

[W From]<GM><Kromlaoq>ann wünsche ich dir einen schönen Tag, Mightymage. Möge dein Blinzeln dich immer weit genug tragen.

So mehr hab ich nicht auf Screenie festgehalten waren jetzt die der letzten 2 wochen ca.


----------



## Tone (8. November 2007)

Hab heute mit gm geschriebn am ende schrieb ich dann befor er etwas sagte: Möge dein pc nie wegen der vielen tickets abstürzen^^

dann machte er noch makro und war weg*gg* er schrieb irgendwas mit mögen dein brunnen nie austrockenen^^

mfg tone


----------



## Dracun (8. November 2007)

ja garde eben mit nem ganz netten getextet^^ .nach dem mein problem behoben war. fragte er mich ob er mir noch helfen könne, und so dreist wie ich nunmal bin....fragte ich ihn ob GM nur via Porg die tickets bearbeiten oder ob ihre chars unsichtbar auf den servern rumwuseln und es enstand eine nette kleine unterhaltung die ich euch gerne zeigen würde^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## promo1 (9. November 2007)

ich habe nen GM gefragt wie es aussieht mit frisuren ändern lassen ... und zwar fand ich meine ziemlich behämmert da die ein freund von mir erstellt hatte.

Nun erzähl ich ihm das alles und:

GM: Tut mir leid das geht nicht. kann ich dir sonst noch wobei helfen?
Ich: Wieso geht das denn nicht? wegen dem addon das  bald erscheint, weil man dort frisuren ändern kann?
GM: Tut mir leid das geht nicht. kann ich dir sonst noch wobei helfen?
Ich: Ja mir sagen wieso ich die frisuren nicht ändern lassen kann
GM: Tut mir leid das geht nicht. kann ich dir sonst noch wobei helfen?
Ich: Ja mal mit den doofen makros aufhören und mir sagen wieso du mir nicht sagen kannst, weshalb ich meine frisur nicht ändern kann
GM: Tut mir leid das geht nicht. kann ich dir sonst noch wobei helfen?
Ich: Na gut ich geb mich geschlagen ... hau rein schönen abend
GM: Möge das licht dich leiten edler paladin blablabla
Ich: Und mögen deine makros dir immer helfen und lass dir am besten mal neue einfallen !

Ziemlich eintönig, aber ich frage niemanden ob ich noch helfen kann wenn ichs garnich will o.O


----------



## Cemaguey (9. November 2007)

Bin druide!

GM: Möge dein Heilbaum nie von Blattläusen befallen sein!
Ich: Bin Feral
Gmann möge dein Fell frei von Flöhen bleiben!

war eigentlich der einzigste vernünftiger spruch!

sonst hör ich immer nur:

Mögest du immer die Macht über deine Gestalten haben!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. November 2007)

Hier noch ein geiles gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KInstinct (9. November 2007)

Ich konnte mal einen Gegner nicht looten, den ich aber für eine Quest brauchte.

Der GM hat den Selbstmord empfohlen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (9. November 2007)

VölligBuffeD ... wie ist es dazu gekommen das er diesen komischen bratwurst satz sagt ? ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. November 2007)

Lord schrieb:


> VölligBuffeD ... wie ist es dazu gekommen das er diesen komischen bratwurst satz sagt ? ^^



Keine Ahnung was Ihn dazu verleitet hatt.^^

Wir haben uns nett unterhalten, und auf einmal kommt der Satz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## champy01 (9. November 2007)

...Mögen Deine Dolche Deine Gegner tödlich treffen bevor sie merken das es dich gibt....

Da können die lange warten bin Schwertschurke ^^


----------



## Toyuki (9. November 2007)

Blechdosenritter schrieb:


> das ist auch der letzte müll das man den nit holen kann.. wo is der denn imba? totem hat 20 hp oder so. is totem weg is er weg...



totem hat soviel hp wie das ele


----------



## Goonion (9. November 2007)

Mein Lieblingssatz war. (spiele einen Jäger)

"Möge dein Tod stets vorgetäuscht sein" ^^ find den toll den spruch


----------



## Shex (11. November 2007)

Schurke 

"möge die verstohlenheits endeckung deiner feinde immer gering sein" oder sp


----------



## FacYa (11. November 2007)

Mein Lieblingsspruch ^^ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mein lieblings unterhaltung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja mittlerweile sieht mein interface ganz anders aus ^^


----------



## Zartek (11. November 2007)

ich wollte einen GM fragen wie ich mein 3v3 Team auflöse (es war braufest und ich habe viiiieel getrunken^^)

<GM>: Hallo Zerex ich bin Gamemaster (name vergessen) hättest du villeicht einen Moment Zeit um mit mir über dein Problem bezüglich deines 3 on 3 Arena-Teams zu sprechen?
Ich: Jaklar ...hicks!                                                                     <<<(wie gesagt braufest und gesoffen)
Ich: Shorry lol habe zuviel geshoffen ...hicks!
<GM>: lol^^ *hicks* also ich habe gehört *hicks* das ich du dein Arenateam *hicks* mit /teamdisband 3v3   auflösen kannst *hicks*
Ich: Säufer xDDD
<GM>: Klar doch
<GM>: Kann ich dir noch irgendwo Helfen *hicks*?
Ich: ne danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<GM>: Ok *hicks* dann Prost und Reite nicht betrunken!
Ich: KK^^


----------



## Lilo07 (11. November 2007)

Buffed_Fan:o) schrieb:


> In Karazhan vor ca. 6 Wochen.
> 
> Prinz Malchezaar verbuggt und ist freundlich gesinnt, kein ding GM anschreiben und er behebt es.
> 
> ...



War der GM in so ner Dämonen-Gestalt?

(Ach wie heißen die Viecher aus Warcraft den nochmal?
So Untot und waren glaub die Handlanger vom Lick-King.
Wenn man die erste mission bei Warcraft 3 Frozen Throne macht mim Todesritter Arthas.)

Habt ihr davon zufällig ein Video bei Youtube reingestellt, hatte heute da eins gesehen.


----------



## Humbugler (11. November 2007)

schurke: mögest du niemals in den schatten stolpern

krieger: mögest du niemals bei deinen sturmangriffen stolpern


----------



## Littleheroe (11. November 2007)

ein bisschen of-topic.

ich habe mal aus spass bei meinem twink 3 makros gemacht, für die typischen situationen, in die man gerät, wenn man (das musste man früher noch, ja) per ticket einen goldverkäufer meldete.

eigenartigerweise war es dann so, dass seit ich mit meinen 3 makros antworte die GMs maximal die 2 ersten sachen per makro machen. meistens schreiben sie schon nachdem sie mein erstes makro gelesen haben (das nur eine halbe sekunde nach ihrem auftreten erscheint) selber ihre sachen und verzichten auf makros^^

müsst ihr auch mal ausprobieren, is funny^^


----------



## killix3 (11. November 2007)

das mit mein lvl 60 jäger passiert :

"und hast du noch weitere fragen wo ich dir helfen kann?"
"ja eine frage bezüglich der goldspammer in den städten"
"da du keine weiteren fragen hast sage ich leb wohl, und möge blaa"
"aber ich hab eine frage!"
"hallo?"

SYSTEM: Um mit einem GM zu sprechen schreibe bitte ein Ticket. Diese Nachricht wurde nicht an den bertreffenden GM weitergeleitet. blablabla




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromma (11. November 2007)

Warri:"Möge dein Mana niemals auf 0 sinken!"

Hunter (zufällig weiblich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ):"Mögest du stets vortäuschen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  glaube der hat da nen paar wörter vergessen xD


----------



## Lurock (11. November 2007)

Gromma schrieb:


> .....Hunter (zufällig weiblich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*wegschmeißvorlachen*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flash Shock (11. November 2007)

Schurke: Und mögest du niemals beim schleichen auf ein Ästchen treten!

Mehr fällt mir nicht ein ^^


----------



## TheRealOne (11. November 2007)

(Schurke ) Mögen deine Dolche niemals in etwas anderem stecken als in deinem Feinde ... 


NUR WEIL ICH VON HINTEN KOMME BIN ICH NOCH NICH SCHWUL JAAA ?!

xD das des einzige was ich irgentwie naja ... lustig fand xD


----------



## Khazus (11. November 2007)

"Das von ihnen genannte Problem ist und klar und wird mit dem nächsten Patch behoben. Mögest du niemals über eine Totems stoplern." 


Ich fands lustig ^^


----------



## ZarDocKs (11. November 2007)

Nyghtfire schrieb:


> Da sag doch nochmal einer das die GMs nicht fantasievoll sind. Ich will demnächst auch so nette Sprüche. (An alle GMS, bin auch weiblich)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich wusste gar net das frauen immer mehr auf die peitsche stehen =)

GM: Wir haben dein Problem erkannt, können dir aber nicht helfen.
Ich: also hollt ihr mich nicht unter der map weg?
GM:achso ich dachte du würdest fliegen.


----------



## Jaq (11. November 2007)

Holy Priest: Möge deine Heilung die verheerende Wirkund der Fehlpulls aufheben


----------



## KrAck3n (11. November 2007)

Ich bin in hdz2 durch ne textur gefallen...
seine antwort war.

GM: Unsere Gnom-Ingi´s arbeitet mit hochdruck darann alle löcher in azeroth zu stopfen...


----------



## Leshantra (11. November 2007)

Mit meiner Hexenmeisterin:

"Nun denn, Miranea, brenne die Erde, verwüste die Länder und verbreite den Schatten. Kurz: Tue das, was deiner dunklen Seele entsprocht.

So, oder so ähnlich.

Neulich (RP-Server, Namen gemeldet):

"Ich wünsche dir noch einen schönen Tag in der World of Warcraft. Mögest du in Zukunft von weiteren fgsf's verschont bleiben.


Ich mag die GM-Sprüche gerne ^^


----------



## bockert (11. November 2007)

<Gm> [name] Auf das deine schafe auf ewig blöcken werden, und dein mana nie versiegt.. 

so oder so ähnlich hat mir mal ein gm geantwortet.


----------



## cashdash (12. November 2007)

Letztens is sowas mit meiner Gildenleaderin (eine Hexenmeisterin) passiert.

Sie hat irgendwas gemeldet, nen Bot war das glaub ich.
Der GM hatt ihr dan geschrieben, das er ein kleiner Dämon sein usw.
Das ging dann 10 min so und wir wollten grade in eine instanz als er:

*<GM>*
Stelle mir 3 Fragen und finde herraus was für ein Dämon ich bin.

geschrieben hat.
Der hat sage und schreibe fast ne Stunde mit ihr Geredet, wir konnten nicht mehr vom lachen als sie uns das im TeamSpeak berrichtete.


----------



## Abilalla (12. November 2007)

an meine Mage: mögest du beim blinzeln niemals schielen


----------



## Stevster (12. November 2007)

Als ich mit meinem Warri von nem GM hilfe gebruacht hab (die cih dann aber net bekommen habe... ihc sag nur: Allykackb00n, der auf 70 beweisen muss wie er ne 45er grp farmt), aber zurück zum thema^^... am ende liegt der ally tot am boden und wir haben von 3 70ern Schutzgeleit (Selbstjustiz rockt!) und dann sagt der GM am schluss zu mir: "Und achte immer auf deine Figur, Platte ist nicht dehnbar!"


----------



## Heydu (12. November 2007)

bei mir warens mehrere sprüche (obwohl ich als Hunter tickets gemacht hatte)
der erste Spruch war:
"...Und trinkt das nächstes Mal bitte etwas weniger Alkohol, damit Ihr nicht euren Gleichgewicht verliert"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der zweite:
" Mögen eure Kugeln niemals das Ziel verfehlen, und euer Begleiter immer an eurer Seite bleiben." nach diesem Satz war ich sehr stolz, also ging ich auf den nächsten 4 lvl hohes Gegner Elite. -.- fast jeden Kugel hab ich verschiellt und mein pet (Begleiter halt) hat nach ca. 15 sek den Löffel abgegeben -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

An die anderen erinnere ich mich leider ned mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Precog (13. November 2007)

Möge dein Wasser und Brot ganze völker ernähren 

Fand ich nen bissel dreist ^^


----------



## Vancleaf (13. November 2007)

<GM> Mögen deine Zauber immer ihr Ziel treffen 
<Ich> Ähm sry hab aber leider kein mana bin Schurke :<
<GM> Mögen deiner Pfeile immer gespitzt sein 
<Ich> Also hat sich noch nichts geändert bin immernoch Schurke kans sein das du ein Problem mit deinen            Makros hast?
<GM> Das Problem ist uns bekant , es wird an einer Lösung gearbeitet 
<Ich> Ähm ja ok dan wünsch ich noch gute beserung was auch immer du hast ^^cu
[(dan hat es der Gm endlich geschaft der richtige spruch )]
<GM> Mögen dich die schatten dich immer schützen Schurke


----------



## mahoni1970 (13. November 2007)

Wenn ich mit einem Gm schreibe und die sache als solches beendet ist, bitte ich  immer kein Makro zur verabschiedung benutzen, meist kommt dann doch eins.. dann sende ich ihm meins: 

Mögest du noch vielen Spieler helfen können und die Speicherungsfunktion von unsinnigen und langweiligen Verabschiedungsmakros niemals die Wirkung verlieren.

Meist kommt dann eine von Hand geschriebene verabschiedung die sich sehen lässt. Nur einmal hat mich dann ein Ober-GM angeschreiben und gesagt der entsprechende GM hätte sich beleidigt gefühlt aber er fände das ganz lustig.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (13. November 2007)

ich find auch geil
.
.
.
.
.
.
(siehe signatur xD)

MFG Dragonsdeath

PS: Mögen die Bosse zitternd vor dir auf die Knie fallen! (bin warri 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und den fand ich besonders geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaladial (13. November 2007)

früher als die zeiten des spams in wow noch nicht eingedämmt waren und man täglich 5-10 briefe bekam meldete ich die briefkasten spammer immer fleissig ... 

nach der 50. meldung wurden mir die fragen der gms zu dumm und ich bastelte mir ein makro:

So nach dem Motto:

Ja ist schön das du ihn in die Datenbank aufnimmst
Nein du kannst mir nicht weiter helfen
Und ja ich wünsche dir auch einen schönen Tag...

fortan benutzte ich dieses makro wenn sich ein gm bei mir meldete... 
und was passierte? der GM beschwerte sich bei mir das ich Makros benutze um mit ihm zu komunizieren ... 
also das machte nicht nur einer (mehrere gms beschwerten sich) 

fand ich dann schon dreist ...


----------



## Kiyu_89 (13. November 2007)

@Schurken-Twink

"Möge dein Dolch im Rücken des Feindes das Letzte sein, was sie wahrnehmen."

Nicht schlecht. Wird leicht sein, dass in die Tat umzusetzen bei Allies. ^^


MfG. Kiyu


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. November 2007)

> Hier noch ein geiles gefunden:





> <Kyrghan>ann wünsch ich dir noch viel Spaß in der Scherbenwelt , Mightymage[...]



Lol beide heißen Gleich und den selben Scherbenwelt Spruch^^. Ich vermute mal stark das war auch einer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dachte die erstellen sich immer nen anderen Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n1ghtyyy (13. November 2007)

mein favorit ist

"und denk immer dran lieber paladin gottes schild und ein ruhestein macht dich noch lange nich zu einem helden" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MightyMike (13. November 2007)

Als ich mit meinem Orc mal ein Ticket geschrieben hatte, kam dann der Abschlusssatz: "Und immer dran denken, besser grün, als lange Ohren"


----------



## Totemwächter (13. November 2007)

Meine beste war mit meinem Tauren schamane
<GM>: Und möge deine hufe stehts frei von gnomen sein!
ich: Ui, netter srpuch geht der auch ohne makro?

Dann kam was von hand geschrieben.


----------



## Grey Wolf (28. Januar 2008)

als Mage:
"Dann wünsche ich dir noch einen schönen Abend und möge dein Wasserknopf nie klemmen."

man bedenke, es war 3 Uhr 15... früh...
wann bei denen wohl die Nacht beginnt?


----------



## eellik (28. Januar 2008)

nachdem ich einen im Entkommen-Modus festhängenden Questgegner gemeldet hab :

"Ich wünsche Dir, dass sich Deine Gegner in Zukunft mutiger zum Kampf stellen."


----------



## Schleppel (28. Januar 2008)

die netherwing transporter auf der netherscherbe?^^

dass sie das nicht gefixt haben lezten mittwoch ist ja auch....naja nicht so erfreulich


----------



## Sheeta (28. Januar 2008)

hab mal nen beschwerde ticket geschrieben wegen den spambots ins eisenschmiede und der gm hat sich wirklich mal zeit genommen und sich das ganze angesehen^^

nach dem er eine geschlagene stunde als kleine weise katze da um gerant ist meine er zu mir

gm : jetzt kann ich verstehen warum euch das nervt, die kommen ja im minuten tackt!

dann noch etwas geredet und dann kamm der satz von ihm

gm: mögen dich die spämbots nicht mehr nerven und möge deine faustwaffen immer deine feinde nieder strecken


----------



## Faelis (28. Januar 2008)

GM: Mögen deine Feinde in Frieden in deinem Seelenbeutel ruhen...

Fand ich super!

GM: Mögen deine Flügel immer im Aufwind sein
Na? Was war das wohl für Char? ;-)

Und dann hat ich nochmal eine ganz lustige Sache, da ist mein Zwergenjäger auf der Reise in die Exodar beim Ladebildschirm 
an der Textur hängen geblieben und "durch die Welt" gefallen...

Ich hab dann ein Ticket geschrieben, und der GM bot mir an, den Char nach SW zu porten.
Als ich ihn dann bat ihn zur Exodar zu setzen meinte er sinngemäß: 
So weit weg con der Heimat? Nagut, klar kein Problem.

Fand ich super con ihm/ihr
An den Spruch kann ich mich aber nicht mehr erinnern


----------



## Faelis (28. Januar 2008)

Hmpf... Doppelposting


----------



## Georg217 (28. Januar 2008)

Möge dein Mana niemals aus gehen Meister des Arkanen.


----------



## VanilleTeufel (28. Januar 2008)

Ich weiß noch damals in der ersten Zeit der BC Beta. Meine Blutelfen Jägerin hatte damals den altbekannten Jäger Bug in der Beta das man den Spruch Tier wiederbeleben nicht bekam.
Naja also GM Ticket geschrieben und nach einem "löschen" des Toten Pets gefragt.
Die Gm'in war super.

Nachdem sie mein Pet löschte bekam ich auf einmal eine reihe Fehlercodes von ihr...sie entschuldigte sich und bat mich kurz zu warten. Sie müsse sich einen neuen PC besorgen weil irgendwas nicht stmmte und der zur wartung müsse (oO'') Naja nach ca 5 minuten war sie wieder da und plauschte noch ein wenig mit mir und erzählte mir über das wetter in paris und das beta gm viel entspannter und schöner seie und sie die ganze sache mit den makros dumm fänd und sie lieber ohne schreibt weil das persönlicher wäre =)


Sie war wirklich extrem nett.
Nach dem Plausch verabschiedete sie sich mit dem Satz:

-Wünsche dir besseres Wetter und (tschüss auf Französisch) und noch viel spaß mit dem neuen pet auch wenns ärgerlich ist. Wir machen den Technikern druck *grins*


----------



## Valdrasiala (28. Januar 2008)

Ich habe gestern leider keinen Spruch mehr bekommen, hatte mich schon so gefreut... Naja, ich schreib scheinbar zu selten Tickets.


----------



## fortuneNext (28. Januar 2008)

Mögen deine Schafe immer flauschig bleiben.
Mögest du aus deinen Schweinen immer ein saftiges BBQ machen.


----------



## Mace (28. Januar 2008)

"Möge dein ruhestein immer verwendbar sein paladin"


----------



## vyn (28. Januar 2008)

"Noch so ein Ding und du wirst gebannt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyni-AsyRat (28. Januar 2008)

Nachdem ich ein Ticket erstellt hab ca... 15sec danach kommt der GM

"Gm: Sei Gegrüßt bla bla mein name ist bla bla"
"Ich: Woa.... das ging ja schnell mit dem Ticket bearbeiten"
"GM: Ich hatte auch grade meine Keutzfahrer Aura an"
"Ich: ^^"


----------



## StolenTheRogue (28. Januar 2008)

ich habs ja schonma erzählt werde es aber nochma machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit meinem schurken in Nagrand...
Ticketgrund war die arenasatzung is einfach verschwunden...

GM: Kabumm!! hinter dir enttarnt sich eine dunkle gestalt mit blau grauer robe. Sei gegrüsst Stolen hast du einen moment zeit um mit mir bezüglich deines tickets zu reden?
ICH: Peng!!! hinterdir enttarnt sich der böse stolen und trifft dich kritisch für 60000k schaden. DU STIRBST 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GM: Haha kennst du tooltime mit tim talor?
ICH: LOGO!
GM: Ich glaube nicht Tim...


Oder..

Ich mit meinem pala in shat..
Ticketgrund...
Ich konnte nen kumpel nich ins team laden obwohl dort platz war und er kein team in der grössenordnung hatte..
Jetzt hats aber doch gefunzt und wir waren mitten im kampf als plötzlich....

GM: Sei gegrüsst grimmstahl kann ich mit dir wegen deinem ticket sprechen (kennt ihr ja)
ICH: Hat sich erledigt bin infight. Und nein danke du kannst mir sonst auch bei nix helfen danke und bye bye.
GM: Wenn das problem sich nicht lösen lässt einfach den wtf ordner löschen...
ICH: jaaaa is ja gut vielen dank baba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GM: oder benutzt du addons? es kann sein das addons das spiel behindern..
ICH: Oki pappi ich werde nachher mal schauen bin aber gerade in der arena schüüüüüß..
GM:Na dann MEIN SOHN wünsche ich dir noch viel erfolg und...
ICH: Jaja papa das lich leuchtet mir den weg und die ganzen geschichten...
GM: haha
ICH: hast du eigentlich schon n arenateam? ich könnt noch wen für 2 vs 2 brauchen
GM: das würde unsern gegnern keinen spass machen glaub mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(übliche gm verabschiedungsszene


----------



## StolenTheRogue (28. Januar 2008)

Kaladial schrieb:


> früher als die zeiten des spams in wow noch nicht eingedämmt waren und man täglich 5-10 briefe bekam meldete ich die briefkasten spammer immer fleissig ...
> 
> nach der 50. meldung wurden mir die fragen der gms zu dumm und ich bastelte mir ein makro:
> 
> ...




hast du 9 70er??!?!?!?


----------



## StolenTheRogue (28. Januar 2008)

Lilo07 schrieb:


> War der GM in so ner Dämonen-Gestalt?
> 
> (Ach wie heißen die Viecher aus Warcraft den nochmal?
> So Untot und waren glaub die Handlanger vom Lick-King.
> ...



quatsch gms sind keine dämonengestalt....lest ihr keine gamestar?
da gibts ein interview mit einem der ausgestiegen ist mit screeshots...

sind alli oder hordenrassen und tragen blau graue roben...

so far


----------



## The Heini (28. Januar 2008)

Shame: Mögest du nie über deine Totems stolpern
Pala: Möge dein Gottesschild und Ruhestein immer aufgeladen sein


----------



## StolenTheRogue (28. Januar 2008)

cashdash schrieb:


> Letztens is sowas mit meiner Gildenleaderin (eine Hexenmeisterin) passiert.
> 
> Sie hat irgendwas gemeldet, nen Bot war das glaub ich.
> Der GM hatt ihr dan geschrieben, das er ein kleiner Dämon sein usw.
> ...



blödsinn


----------



## Potpourri (28. Januar 2008)

BLUEYE schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenns so "blödsinn" ist..warum gibts auch noch gelegeheiten wo es anders zu sein scheint..


----------



## Pymonte (28. Januar 2008)

vor allem da GMs ihre Form morphen können per Befehel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber Stolen, schön weiter spammen und tripple posten, denk mal an die gute alte Tante Edith -.-


----------



## klane_mieze (28. Januar 2008)

Kyni-AsyRat schrieb:


> Nachdem ich ein Ticket erstellt hab ca... 15sec danach kommt der GM
> 
> "Gm: Sei Gegrüßt bla bla mein name ist bla bla"
> "Ich: Woa.... das ging ja schnell mit dem Ticket bearbeiten"
> ...



Mit meiner armen Baumdruidin darf ich mir ewig das Makro mit dem flauschigen Fell anhören....
Letztens habe ich mich beschwert... "Ich bin ein Baum!"
Darauf hin kam "Dann schenke ich dir hiermit eine Kanne Flüssigdünger und mögen deine Blätter nie abfallen..."
wenigstens etwas persönlicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als ich vor 5 Monaten noch Moonkin war kam die Aussage "Mögest du immer deinen Freind kritisch treffen und nie Mausern (Federwechsel bei Vögeln @alle dies nicht wissen)... "

Meine Magierin hat bis jetzt nur "möge dein Tisch immer Prall gefüllt sein" bekommen (und das einzige Ticket von ihr war bezüglich eines nicht funktionierenden Tisches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

lg Mieze


----------



## Blackseven (28. Januar 2008)

Bloodlight schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



loool

Ähm sieht Blizzard nicht was man ist???

Mir kommt es echt langsam vor alles wäre die GM alle Computer technische Wesen... Naja.....


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Januar 2008)

Bei meinem Magier:

"...und möge dein Wasser noch lange andere Völker beglücken."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

bei mir letztens:
[gm]möge dein kettenblitz immer criten 
.. bei 5% critchanse ^^ klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[gm]ah ehm möge dein erdschild nicht dispelled werden
muss ich etzt heal skillen oder was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[gm]Hmm dann .. mögen deine totems die Zauber deiner gegner abfangen.
naja ihr hab auch kein meele schami makro oder? .. ^^
[gm]Möge dein Sturmschlag nie Verfehlen
juhu ;D kein makro ^^
[gm] So nun muss ich aber Weiter. Dann bla bla bla..

mit dem gm hab ich mich auch etwa 15min unterhalten .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latrisha (28. Januar 2008)

Naja... also lustig fand ich noch keinen spruch von nem GM... den mit den Totems und stolpern und so ... das is i wie voll fad...
und dann noch was was ich i wie ned nett fand. 
Wir wren Kara und da droppten dann EDNLICH die Handgelenke und dann würfelte einer ausversehen wir hatten Plündermeister ich kleinere Zahl ZACK meine handeglenke weg.... Raid leader also Ticket verfasst is was shceif gelaufen blabal... Der der sie bekommen hat ticket geshcrieben sollen bitte an Lisha weitergegeben werden.
Dann sagten die zum Leader ja werden das an den Spezialisten weiterleiten.... 
DAS IS WOCHEN HER.... und ich hab meine Handgelenke immer noch ned geschweige denn i eine antwort...
ich also ticket geshcrieben ob da noch was gemacht werde oder so? (weil ich mir wen nicht nämlich einfach welche für abzeichen der gerechtigkeit kaufen gehe) und dann der GM: Wnn WIR sagen das was GEMACHT wird dann wird auch was GEMACHT!!!
ehm und ich dann so "okey.... *duck*"
GM: Noch ein problem?
Ich: Ehm danke ne auf shclechte laune kann ich verzichten....
GM: Tschau
Ich: jo dir auch nen shcönen Tag und so....*grummel*
Und dann der ober hammer.... ich wurde zu ner Bewertung auserkohren...
könnt ihr euch ja vorstellen wie das rauskam..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weiss ja ned ob ich da zu sensibel bin als frau... oder ob das einfach echt ned grad der Aufsteller des Tages war....
Lisha


----------



## StolenTheRogue (28. Januar 2008)

Potpourri schrieb:


> Wenns so "blödsinn" ist..warum gibts auch noch gelegeheiten wo es anders zu sein scheint..



KA! aber ich glaub das hier ist trotzdem n fake selbst wenn du dich verbiegst wie ne prezel

Seid allimania müsste jeder wissen wie einfach es ist wow nilde zu faken...
und der chat...

also mein lieblingsspiel im gildenchat war es andere leute zu vereiern per zeilenumbruch...


das geht so
[gilde] [Dein Name]: Hallöchen miteinander (<---leerzeichen bis das "hallöchen miteinander verschwunden ist----> und jetzt einfach mit eckigen klammern das [Gilde] [Name des Opfers]: und schon kann man lustige sachen wie : ich habe blähungen oder fußpilz am rechten hoden" im namen anderer spieler schreiben....
genauso kann auch die gmsache gefunzt haben,...

wie gesagt das die seid neustem wichtelform annehmen...naja


----------



## Salena_priest (28. Januar 2008)

"Möge das Mana immer mit dir sein" ^^


----------



## Jussyleinchen (28. Januar 2008)

Da ist mir neulich was tolles passiert. 
Zur Info: wir waren grad kurz mit unseren Twinks Gruul abfarmen als ich und mein Freund mitten im Bosskampf einen Verbindungsabbruch hatten. Nachdem ich mich wieder eingeloggt hatte war ich tot. Irgendwie sind die anderen dann auch noch gestorben (Jajaja nach FdS noch Twinks ausrüsten tolle Idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )und wir mussten reinlaufen. Als ich mich wieder eingeloggt habe war ich in den Wäldern von Terokkar. Freisetzen klappte nicht; also in der Hoffnung das die GMs heute mal ihre Kreuzfahrer-Aura anhatten ein Ticket verfasst. Nach 15 min warten hab ich mich dann einfach wiederbelebt und wir haben Gruul vollens geplättet.
Achja und 40 Minuten später kam dann auch der GM:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der bekam dann auch in den meisten Punkten eine gute Bewertung bei der GM-Umfrage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zangoran (28. Januar 2008)

Also meine besten Sprüche von GMs waren die:

"Und mögen die Meisterbäcker dir einen Preis für deine Backkünste verleihen!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein anderes mal gings um die blöden Goldverkäufer zu der Zeit als man die Spamfunktion in WoW noch nicht hatte.

GM: "Wir werden uns um die Sache kümmern und den Spieler beobachten!"
Ich: "Ja bitte Kick him like Beckham 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "
GM: "Oder Headbut wie Zidane....BÄÄÄM"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

War definitiv eins der besten Erlebnisse.

Bei nem anderen Ticket wegen eines Goldverkäufers wars auch ganz witzig.

GM: "Kann ich dir sonst noch irgendwie behilflich sein?"
Ich: "Also wenn du mir nicht noch schnell den Ruf bei Thrallmar auf Ehrfürchtig machen kannst dann nicht"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GM: "./Ruf Thrallmar Ehrfürchtig . Hats geklappt?"
Ich: "Nein aber wie geil"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GM: "Verdammt Zangoran, dann wünsch ich dir trotzdem noch viel Spaß in der World of Warcraft"


MFG Zangoran


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Januar 2008)

Letztens im Brachland der GM zu mir:

"Mögen deine Füsse nie wieder fruchtbares Land betreten!"

Oo Ich dachte mir, der wird wohl ein Hordlersypathisant sein...
War auf jedenfall sonderbar


----------



## KICKASSEZ (28. Januar 2008)

Gramarye schrieb:


> "Möge dir dein Backtalent und das Talent wasser aus dem nichts erscheinen zu lassen nie versiegen"...bin mage...und dass fand ich diskriminierend mich einfach als back und getränkeautomat abzustempeln..



das bist du aber... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (28. Januar 2008)

ich hatte versehentlich den falsch ringquest vor kara angenommen und
wollte nicht warten bis ich ehrfürchtig bin um diesen dann zu wechseln
daher hab ich ein ticket geschrieben und plötzlich erschien der gm vor 
mir (mein erster visueller gm-kontakt)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lustig war schon, als er schrieb können wir uns an einem ungestörten
ort treffen - ich ja (dachte bei mir der wird mich an irgendeinen ort
holen) 

ungestörter ort - ein hordler nach dem anderen kam an uns vorbei
lol - von wegen ungestört - naja

nach einigen hin und her, ob ich den tausch wirklich will sagte er ich solle
mich gedulden, denn er müsse einen schwierigen spruch aufsagen

puff und ich fand mich als schwarze katze neben ihm
er ups... lol, das war wohl der flasche spruch

muss nochmal nachlesen..

ich lol

dann gabs einen netten visuellen effekt am npc und ich konnte den richtigen
quest annehmen

zum abschied meinte er noch, bitte verrate mich nicht wegen des katze bei 
meinem meister - der würde mir meinen n811-ohren noch länger ziehen

ich schrieb nein

dann kam das kann ich dir noch einen gefallen tun oder so

da habe ich wohl zu lange überlegt, denn ich antwortete du könnest mich auf die
gm-insel einladen 

darauf kam leider keine antwort mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ein bild habe ich natürlich gemacht

#####

bei der 2. begegnung mit einem gm wurde ich zuerst in einen frosch, dann in einen
lepragnom verzaubert - doch der gm war solidarisch und verwandelte sich auch in einen
lepragnom 

an den kathedralexplorer 

du bist also schuld, dass ich jetzt das dach der kathedrale in sturmwind fegen darf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mexikos (28. Januar 2008)

Mögen deine Nachtelfohren niemals im Türrahmen hängen bleiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das kriegt man als Baumkuschler aber öffters  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crâshbâsh (28. Januar 2008)

Mein Lieblingsspurch von GMS is immer noch der wenn ich mit meinem schamy schreibe xD

"Und mögen deine Totems nie von Holzwürmern befallen werden" xD


----------



## Cronoz (28. Januar 2008)

Als Mage hab ich mal bekommen, ok auf ne doofe frage glaub ich auch:

GM: Und möge dir deine erhabene Intillegenz nicht zu kofpfsteigen

Fand ich etwas direkt aber er hatte wahrscheinlich auch recht...

Naja und das wir nunmal Bäcker und getränkeautomaten sind genauso wie Portaltaxen, damit muss man sich abfinden oder es ignorieren oder daraus profit schöpfen hab mal an nem We in OG allein daran an die 70 Gold gemacht für port halt 1G und wasser/brot 25silber das doppelstack


----------



## Makhral (28. Januar 2008)

mein Favorit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg


----------



## Shevi (28. Januar 2008)

ich war mal wieder kara mit meiner gilde und standen vor dem prinzen... leider war der irgendwie verbuggt (konnten ihn nicht angreifen)... 

auf jeden fall hat der leader ein ticket geschrieben... naja, nach ca. 5 minuten hiess es, wir müssen unten bei der treppe warten.. gesagt getan... ausser ein schurke, der sich hochgeschlichen hatte und danach tot war... antwort des gm: Hugo der Böse sollte besser auf mich hören (oder so)...  der witz an der sache war, der name des schurken war Hugoderboss... 

naja, problem war nachher gelöst und der gm nachher so zu uns: So, ich schwinge mich jetzt wieder auf mein episches Fahrrad und radle davon...

genau wortwahl nicht mehr bekannt... 

an diesem abend kamen dann noch mals 2 gms zu uns, weil wir wieder das gleiche problem hatten... einer blieb sogar da und schaute uns zu und schrieb immer wieder mal, dass wir das schaffen...

war echt ein geiler abend...

und ein anderes mal hatte ich noch ein problem bei ner quest (mob entkam immer)... GM konnte problem lösen und wir haben nachher noch so ne stunde oder gequatscht, war echt interessant und witzig...

habe bis jetzt auch keine schlechten erfahrungen mit gm's gehabt, auch wenn die wartenzeiten zum teil übelst lang waren...


----------



## Davelus (28. Januar 2008)

Mögest du dir deinen Schwanz in keiner Tür einklemmen...
Bin Taure 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunathan (28. Januar 2008)

als hunter möge euer tod immer ein vorgetäuschter sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argolo (28. Januar 2008)

An 2 Sätze kann ich mich noch recht gut errinnern, beide hab ich mit meinem Priester bekommen:

"Möge das Licht deinen Willen beugen"
"Möge dein Mana dir nie ausgehen"


----------



## ~jôkêr~ (28. Januar 2008)

Zur GM-Insel

"Darüber darf ich Dir keine Auskunft geben.Dieser Ort ist für Spieler nicht bestimmt"




"Dieser Ort existiert nicht "


----------



## StolenTheRogue (28. Januar 2008)

Makhral schrieb:


> mein Favorit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hehe cool


----------



## Ro_Jo (28. Januar 2008)

Weis nicht ob es das schon gab, aber...

... mit meinem Krieger n GM Ticket mal verfasst, und am Ende kam:
"... und mögest du nie beim anstürmen über deine eigenen Füße stolpern."

Find ich sehr klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zilrôt-Thrall (28. Januar 2008)

Zu mir hatte einer am Ende des Gespräches geschrieben: Für die Horde! 
fand ich auch ganz nice^^


----------



## StolenTheRogue (28. Januar 2008)

Shevi schrieb:


> ich war mal wieder kara mit meiner gilde und standen vor dem prinzen... leider war der irgendwie verbuggt (konnten ihn nicht angreifen)...
> 
> auf jeden fall hat der leader ein ticket geschrieben... naja, nach ca. 5 minuten hiess es, wir müssen unten bei der treppe warten.. gesagt getan... ausser ein schurke, der sich hochgeschlichen hatte und danach tot war... antwort des gm: Hugo der Böse sollte besser auf mich hören (oder so)...  der witz an der sache war, der name des schurken war Hugoderboss...
> 
> ...




sry das ich das jetzt sagen/schreiben muss...
aber könnt ihr nichma aufhören zu schreiben die hätten ne stunde mit euch gesabbelt etc?
Klar sind manche gms echt cool oder reden ma 5-10 min mit jemandem...aber ich bezweifle ernsthaft das er euch a) angefeuert hat wärend eures kampfes und b9 eine stunde mit euch gesabbelt?!


----------



## StolenTheRogue (28. Januar 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> vor allem da GMs ihre Form morphen können per Befehel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und was willst du nacken eigentlich von mir?
Is n forum dazu da meinungen zu äussern oder zu flamen?!

und wenn ich hier nen multipost hinklatsche kanns dir doch total rille sein.


----------



## DerHunter (28. Januar 2008)

Hier mal mein spruch: Me=Hunter

GM: Dann viel spaß noch in der Welt von World of Warcraft und mögen deine Tode immer gestellt sein 

xD


----------



## Shevi (28. Januar 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> sry das ich das jetzt sagen/schreiben muss...
> aber könnt ihr nichma aufhören zu schreiben die hätten ne stunde mit euch gesabbelt etc?
> Klar sind manche gms echt cool oder reden ma 5-10 min mit jemandem...aber ich bezweifle ernsthaft das er euch a) angefeuert hat wärend eures kampfes und b9 eine stunde mit euch gesabbelt?!



Also, wir haben nicht 1 stunde durchgehend gelabert... er hat mir geholfen und sich dann verabschiedet und da ist mir noch ne frage in den sinn gekommen, und der typ war noch da... so ging das, ich habe sozusagen "getestet", ob er noch da war... weil normalerweise kann man dem nicht mehr schreiben...
aber er hat jedes mal geantwortet...

und er hat beim kampf mal was geschrieben und uns nachher gratuliert...


----------



## Caliostra (28. Januar 2008)

Damals als Allianz - Magier:

Mögest Du beim Blinzeln niemals schielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joib (28. Januar 2008)

zu meinem tauren:
Möge dein Fell immer flauschig und kuschlig weich sein


haha ich fand das so cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (28. Januar 2008)

Das einzigste was ein Gm mal zu mir geschrieben hat war: ,, Mögen deine Waffen immer vor Gift strotzen" (Bin Schurke) Sonst hat ein Gm noch nie so einen Satz zu mir gesagt.. geht ja auch kaum, weil ich nur mit einem je gesprochen habe^^


----------



## Nikaru (28. Januar 2008)

Druide: Möge Elune immer mit dir sein.

Warlock: Mögen deine Dots ewig währen.

und mein Favorit

Schurke: Möge der Stunlock mit dir sein.

mfg Nikaru


----------



## Shaadoon (28. Januar 2008)

Meine Lieblingssätze sind:

Mögen deine Gegner immer langsam und qualvoll sterben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und
Und denk immer daran, bloß keine brennenden Hunde streicheln (war damals noch im Kern)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja, und ich bin Hexer


----------



## Minimilch (28. Januar 2008)

Ist meinem Freund war letzdens in Kara und da gabs ein Loot-Missverständis. GM angeschrieben - Problem gelöst und der GM am Ende:

"Und möge dein Mojo niemals an deinen Fingern kleben bleiben"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab mich fast totgelacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jor.Go (28. Januar 2008)

"Mögest du nie neben einem Tauren stehen kleiner Mann" -.- der rest fällt mir nemme ein  = ( war aber witzig , aber nur weil ich gnom bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?^^


----------



## Shirosan (28. Januar 2008)

War zwar kein Abschiedsspruch, aber auch sehr Unterhaltsam:

Letzte Woche hatte mein Char das Problem, dass sie in Schergrat statt Mana zu trinken ein Wasser verbraucht und sofort wieder aufsteht. Auf die Lösung, die der GM vorgeschlgen hat, hätte ich auch selber kommen können:

"Lass dich einfach killen, dann sollte das Problem verschwunden sein" 

Also, jeder, der das gleiche Problem hat, einfach Rüstung ausziehen und in die nächste Mobgruppe rennen. Und danach ca 5min Fußweg vom Geistheiler zum Leichnam in Kauf nehmen. Oder mit Rüsi in Mobgruppe und fett Reppkosten verursachen.. 

Naja, so wirklich überzeugt hat mich die Lösung nicht, aber GMs verschwinden ja direkt, wenn man sie kritisiert... Nicht mal ein Abschiedsmakro hab ich bekommen, weil ich mich erdreistet habe, zu sagen, dass diese Antwort ja wohl quatsch ist und nicht wirklich eine Lösung für's Problem.. Die bester Verabschiedung, die ich je hatte, endlich mal kein dummer Spruch am Ende! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heronimo (28. Januar 2008)

Topperharly schrieb:


> irgendwie verstehe ich euch nicht. einerseits flamt ihr die gm´s zu tote und mowlt rum wie schlecht sie teilweise ihre arbeit vollrichten. andererseits findet ihr es super wie sie ihre sprüche gestalte... für mich ist es scheissegal welches makro welcher gm bnützt oder welchen spruch er mir zum abschied sagt. ein gm is da um zu helfen und nicht um euch zu unterhalten.....





...gelangweilte Kinder.  ^^

Nahezu die hälfte der Threads in WoW-Foren kannst an die Wand klatschen: 

"Lustigste / Peinlichste Gildennamen" - "Lustigste / Peinlichste Petnamen" - "GM-Sätze" - "Welches Item ist besser?" - "Lustigste / Peinlichste Namen" - "Sinnlosumfrage Nr. xxx" - usw.


----------



## Hispace (28. Januar 2008)

GM : Möge deine klinge immer geschärft sein!
Ich : Ich bin aber Druide.
GM: Dann hoffe ich das deine Wucherwurzel den feind stehts im griff halten
Ich : Ich bin aber Katze...
GM: Ach mist.. Dann soll deine Gestalt niemals von hunden gejagt werden!

^^


----------



## Keksgott (28. Januar 2008)

Habe da meinen Hordi gezockt:

Gm: Uns ist das problem bekannt und unsere Gnomeningenieure Arbeiten bereits daran.
Ich: Gnome? Ach die pfuschen doch nur, außerdem trit man dann häufig auf sie drauf und dann hat man ärger mit der Gewerkschaft. Nene, nehmt lieber Goblin Ingenieure.
Gm: Naja, Goblin Ingenieure Arbeiten uns zu viel mit Sprengstoff, da kann es zu einem Crash unseres Systems kommen


Ging noch ein Stückchen weiter aber weiß es ncihtmehr so genau ^^


----------



## Black_Deadman (28. Januar 2008)

Heronimo schrieb:


> ...gelangweilte Kinder.  ^^
> 
> Nahezu die hälfte der Threads in WoW-Foren kannst an die Wand klatschen:
> 
> "Lustigste / Peinlichste Gildennamen" - "Lustigste / Peinlichste Petnamen" - "GM-Sätze" - "Welches Item ist besser?" - "Lustigste / Peinlichste Namen" - "Sinnlosumfrage Nr. xxx" - usw.




ist doch egal ich finds geil ^^


----------



## Malchezzar (28. Januar 2008)

> und ein anderes mal hatte ich noch ein problem bei ner quest (mob entkam immer)... GM konnte problem lösen und wir haben nachher noch so ne stunde oder gequatscht, war echt interessant und witzig...
> 
> habe bis jetzt auch keine schlechten erfahrungen mit gm's gehabt, auch wenn die wartenzeiten zum teil übelst lang waren...



naja ich glaubs zwar net wirklich, aber das würde mal die langen wartezeiten erklären.... -.-

sonst wurde schon alles gesagt, pala, mage, priest, immer das selbe


----------



## Crash_hunter (28. Januar 2008)

ich war mal im smaraggrünen traum...alle warn weg war ganz allein...warte immer noch auf den gm der mich rausgeholt hätte...na ja relog hats auch getan^^


----------



## famila (28. Januar 2008)

ich weiß nicht ob die seite hier jeden geläufig ist deswegen mal meine dreingabe:

massig WoW versprechen gm unterhaltungen achja gewissen englisch kenntnisse werden benötigt^^

http://www.wowbash.com/

http://www.wowbash.com/


----------



## Ragnos (28. Januar 2008)

Bin heute mit meinem Schurken durch eine Textur gefallen und bekam folgenden Abschlusssatz vom GM:

"Mögest Du ungesehen in den Schatten entkommen ohne erneut durch die Welt zu fallen." *g*


----------



## Lewa (28. Januar 2008)

Bloodlight schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das is guut^^ so sind gms halt xD


----------



## simion (28. Januar 2008)

"Möge dein Pet niemals Tollwut bekommen


----------



## simion (28. Januar 2008)

Dass dir der Fleischverkäufer niemals Gammelfleisch andrehe


----------



## Chuck Norris (28. Januar 2008)

"Möge ich dir Niemals bei einer Kneipenschlägerrei begegnen!"
hat ich einmal in brd weil irgendwas in der bar buggy war xD


----------



## Mangler (28. Januar 2008)

Pala weiblich...

GM : Und nicht soviel essen weil Platte dehnt sich nicht.


den fand ich ziemlich frech  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chuck Norris (28. Januar 2008)

Grat ein geiler GM xD
Hab ihm zum abschied so gesagt Und möget ihr immer genug Makros haben um nerfende Spieler abwimmeln zu können und der Gm darauf Macros sind was für Anfänger ich hab Gelacht mir laufen immernoch die tränen xDDD


----------



## busaku (28. Januar 2008)

Es war eher nen kleiner Dialog.. aber auch gut!

_-"[...]möge deine Klinge niemals stumpf werden!
-"Ich trage einen Kolben!^^
-"Hmm.. dann haben wir wohl ein Problem! Denk dir den Rest einfach und einen schönen Abend noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Subzero91 (28. Januar 2008)

Sei immer lieb zu dein Pet^^


----------



## Mamasus (28. Januar 2008)

Möget ihr immer euren Kopf hinhalten können!   Ich bin Deff-Tank und der wusste das^^

und noch was ich hatte nen ticket geschrieben, weill jemand nen gildenkumpel von mir öffentlich extremst beleidigt hat, da hab ich nen ticket geschrieben. nachdem ich das noch mit dem kumpel abgeklärt hatte, stellten wir fest, dass er die person kennt, mutter angerufen, der hat erstmal anschiss bekommen. danach habe ich ins ticket noch geschrieben, dass es geklärt wurde und die mutter verständigt wurde und er wow länger nicht sähe.
schrieb mich ein gm an und meinte wir kümmern uns um euer problem... und dann fügte er noch hinzu: ist das ehrlich gemeint mit der mutter? ich sagte ja und er: Die Strafe ist ja härter als von uns *schmunzelt*!  Ich habe mich weggeworfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXSeelord (28. Januar 2008)

mein lieblingssatz. ich bin taure^^

"Mögen deine Hufen noch viele Gnome zerquetschen" ^^


----------



## Merlok (28. Januar 2008)

Nyghtfire schrieb:


> Da sag doch nochmal einer das die GMs nicht fantasievoll sind. Ich will demnächst auch so nette Sprüche. (An alle GMS, bin auch weiblich)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zu meinem Nachtelf Druiden:
GM: Mögen Deine Ohren nie in der Decke steckenbleiben.

So ähnlich. ;-) Is leider schon länger her, aber den Spruch hab ich mir gemerkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (28. Januar 2008)

Mamasus schrieb:


> Möget ihr immer euren Kopf hinhalten können!   Ich bin Deff-Tank und der wusste das^^
> 
> und noch was ich hatte nen ticket geschrieben, weill jemand nen gildenkumpel von mir öffentlich extremst beleidigt hat, da hab ich nen ticket geschrieben. nachdem ich das noch mit dem kumpel abgeklärt hatte, stellten wir fest, dass er die person kennt, mutter angerufen, der hat erstmal anschiss bekommen. danach habe ich ins ticket noch geschrieben, dass es geklärt wurde und die mutter verständigt wurde und er wow länger nicht sähe.
> schrieb mich ein gm an und meinte wir kümmern uns um euer problem... und dann fügte er noch hinzu: ist das ehrlich gemeint mit der mutter? ich sagte ja und er: Die Strafe ist ja härter als von uns *schmunzelt*!  Ich habe mich weggeworfen







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arithos (28. Januar 2008)

Tassy schrieb:


> Mit meinem Hexer:
> <GM>"Dann noch viel Glück auf deinen Reisen durch die World of Warcraft mächtiger Tassy und mögen deine Dämonen deine Freinde auf ewig verfolgen."
> <Ich>"bin DoT-Lock ;P"
> <GM>"Dann mögen deine DoT's viel Schaden machen"


"Dann mögen deine DoTs deine Feinde auf ewig verfolgen!" ... wär geiler gewesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Die Sprüche die ich bis jetzt abbekommen hab warn eigentlich ziemlich langweilig. Find das eher peinlich, dass die das jetzt immer dazu sagen müssen. Haben doch eh keinen Plan von sowas. Geschweige denn von irgendwas ^^


----------



## Arkoras (28. Januar 2008)

Arithos schrieb:


> "Dann mögen deine DoTs deine Feinde auf ewig verfolgen!" ... wär geiler gewesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, das geschickt um die eigentliche Sache rumreden können manche GMs ganz gut, aber das gilt wirklich nicht für alle, einige nehmen sich echt Zeit und man merkt sofort ob der Beruf dem GM auch Spaß macht..


----------



## monega (29. Januar 2008)

<GM> Mögen Deine Dämonen niemals eine Gewerkschaft gründen.


----------



## Rexo (29. Januar 2008)

^^


----------



## -dekagepe- (29. Januar 2008)

monega schrieb:


> <GM> Mögen Deine Dämonen niemals eine Gewerkschaft gründen.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pan - Cake (29. Januar 2008)

Arithos schrieb:


> "Dann mögen deine DoTs deine Feinde auf ewig verfolgen!" ... wär geiler gewesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wenn du es besser kannst - Blizzard sucht GMs etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 HF bei der Bewerbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anikin (29. Januar 2008)

Nyghtfire schrieb:


> Da sag doch nochmal einer das die GMs nicht fantasievoll sind. Ich will demnächst auch so nette Sprüche. (An alle GMS, bin auch weiblich)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab auch was erlebt "Mögen deine Zestörhaften Kräfte deinen Gegner nie verfehlen!
dann ich bin dotlock:"Mögen deine böshaftigen Flüche deine Gegner zu Tode quälen und mögest du immer erfolgreich in World of Warcraft sein.


----------



## Gnutz (29. Januar 2008)

Zu meinem Schamanen:

"Mögest du immer genug Holz für deine Totems haben"

(dumm dass ich Draenei bin xD)


----------



## StolenTheRogue (29. Januar 2008)

Chuck schrieb:


> Grat ein geiler GM xD
> Hab ihm zum abschied so gesagt Und möget ihr immer genug Makros haben um nerfende Spieler abwimmeln zu können und der Gm darauf Macros sind was für Anfänger ich hab Gelacht mir laufen immernoch die tränen xDDD



*hust*...ja total lustig..


----------



## Knowme (29. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Er weiß wohl das ich jeden Tag umskille. :>


----------



## Lo1 (29. Januar 2008)

Telefonjoker xD Toller Name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofFrog (29. Januar 2008)

das is sogar zweideutig vom gm, Telefonjocker <--> Wahl


----------



## Black Muffin (29. Januar 2008)

Erst gestern zum meiner Anfrage: Ich wurde derb verbal belästigt und so... 

Ich: "Ich danke sehr für die Hilfe."
GM: "Kein Problem, dafür sind wir ja da... dieser Spieler ist schon öfters negativ aufgefallen.."
Ich: "Inwiefern, wenn ich fragen darf?"
GM: "Das sollte nicht von Belang sein."
Ich: "Oo"
GM: "Ruhe bewahren, bitte!"
Ich: "Ich habe doch bloss 'Oo' gesagt?"
GM: "Ich denke, sie sollten ihre Nase nicht in Angelegenheiten stecken, die sie nichts angehen!"
Ich: "Schon gut..."
GM: "Dann wünsche ich Ihnen noch einen guten Tag. ... und mögen Sie ewig so neugierig sein!"

Darauf dacht ich: Was für ein Spasst...
Das ganze ist ja nicht so lustig - aber solche GM's trifft man nicht jeden Tag, denke ich.


----------



## Zerandir (29. Januar 2008)

Bei meinem Gnom Mage




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apex (29. Januar 2008)

ich war grad dabei die quest zur ehrung der helden abzuschließen, als ich merkte "SCHEIßE! die q is verbugt und ich kann sie nicht abschließen"
naja schön und gut ticket geshreiben hatte aber scho vorher de gedanken "na toll der hilft mir eh wieder net" naja gesagt getan....
30min später meldet sich der GM.

Gm: es ist uns bekannt, dass die quest als draenei/blutelf nicht abgeschlossen werden kann und wir arbeitend ran.
Ich: ist es möglich, dass ich die quest dann in de nächsten tagen abschließen kann ?
GM: Probier es nächstes jahr einfach nochmal.

SORRY ABER DA FÜHL ICH MICH MASSIV VERARSCHT!!!

leider hab ich solche sachen nicht zum erstnaml erlebet und ich frage mich mitlerweile wirklich wofür ich geld zahle wenn ich einen echt miesen support bekomme, mag zwar sein des nu einige sagen server kosten und bla bla aber bei 14.000.000 € die die monatlich bekommen solte man doch einiges erwarten können (weltweit)


----------



## Arkoras (29. Januar 2008)

Apex schrieb:


> ich war grad dabei die quest zur ehrung der helden abzuschließen, als ich merkte "SCHEIßE! die q is verbugt und ich kann sie nicht abschließen"
> naja schön und gut ticket geshreiben hatte aber scho vorher de gedanken "na toll der hilft mir eh wieder net" naja gesagt getan....
> 30min später meldet sich der GM.
> 
> ...



Was erwartest du denn eigentlich? Soll Blizzard jetzt sofort alles so machen wie du es willst, die Quest ist halt schon älter und wenn ich mich nicht täusche kommt dann in dem Gespräch auch deine Rasse vor, da es aber vor BC noch keine Draeineeieii oder wie die sich nennen und Blutelfen gab, kann die Quest auch noch nicht abgeschlossen werden, also man bekommt ja nicht mal ein super Epic item dafür, also warte doch einfach bis zum nächsten Jahr..


----------



## ChrisM1988 (29. Januar 2008)

Iss zwar fast off toppic aber mich hat mal n gm total angemacht weil ich nen vorschlaf hatte und (zugegebenermaßen) VLT ein BISSCHEN unverschämt war. Da disskutiert der doch fast ne halbe std mit mir rum ob ich überhaupt die kompetenz hätte iwelche kritik an blizzard zu äußern und das ich vlt lieber die klappe halten solle wenn e um themen geht die ich nicht verstehe (programiere schon seit jahren spiele programme etc und hab KEINE ahnung ?!?!...ok....)


----------



## Drezy (29. Januar 2008)

Ich war mal....früher...mit meiner gilde ubrs....

sind bei rend einmal gewiped und dann tauchte er nachdem wir Gyth gekillt hatten nichmehr auf,
also saßen wir fest
dann haben einige von uns ein ticket geschrieben und darum gebeten Rend spawnen zu lassen
oder wenigstens die tür zu öffnen durch die es weiter geht, der GM verkündete uns die
fantastische lösung einfach die Inztanz zu resetten, womit wir nicht einverstanden waren...
Also warf er einen nach dem anderen aus der Inztanz raus und wir tauchten alle vorm 
inztanz eingang wieder auf....
nach kurzem Gespräch verabschiedete er sich bei unserem Tank (Krieger) mit dem Satz:
"Möge deine Wut endlos sein!" 
und ja, er war sauer

naja, dann brachten einige von uns noch solche Sprüche wie:
 "Jaja, mögen meine Totems gute Witze erzählen und GM`s nichmehr so ne Scheiße labern"

Es gab noch n paar verwarnungen vom GM und dann löste sich die Gruppe auf, so ne scheiße


----------



## Xantamek (29. Januar 2008)

als ich ma mim Mage n ticket an nen Gm geschrieben hat antwortete am ende...

"Möge dein Wasser flauschig und deine Schafe frisch sein, oder irgendwie so"

den spruch fand ich so geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (29. Januar 2008)

Möge dein Anstürmen nie in der Wand enden xD


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (29. Januar 2008)

GM: blabla, Mögest du nie in brenzliche Situationen kommen.
Ich: Nur leider ist mein Ruhestein nicht bereit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und dann pic^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und noch was:

Gm: Mögest du nie auf den Grund des Meeres fallen mit deiner Plattenrüstung
Ich: Möge der Kaffeeautomat niemals ausfallen!
Gm: Da ich Cola trinke ist mir das herzlich egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich: Ok dachte alle trinken Kaffee
Gm: Nein, manche trinken Cola manche Tee , alles unterschiedlich
Ich: Ok , dann möge der Colaautomat niemals ausfallen!

keine antwort mehr^^


----------



## Dunham (29. Januar 2008)

Blechdosenritter schrieb:


> das ist auch der letzte müll das man den nit holen kann.. wo is der denn imba? totem hat 20 hp oder so. is totem weg is er weg...


(ist zwar schon ein paar seiten her aber ich wollte das mal richtig stellen.)

das erdele und feuerele totem hat genau so viele hp wie der elementar selbst.
wenn man dumm ist macht man ein wenig dmg auf den ele UND auf das totem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atinuviell (29. Januar 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> quatsch gms sind keine dämonengestalt....lest ihr keine gamestar?
> da gibts ein interview mit einem der ausgestiegen ist mit screeshots...
> 
> sind alli oder hordenrassen und tragen blau graue roben...
> ...




dem muss ich massiv widersprechen. zum einen gibt es auf seite 7 oder 8 (weiß nicht genau) einen längeren post mit screens wo der gm ein wichtel ist und zum anderen hatte ich mal eine situation wo sich auch ein gm zeigte.
war ziemlich spät nachts, wir haben strat die picolo gefarmt, da kann man ja nur 3 mal hintereinande resetten. wußten wir nicht, gehn rein und fallen ins bodenlose. nun ja, gm holte uns da wieder raus und draussen zeigte er sich als goblin.
dann erklärte er uns das wir da halt nur 3 mal rein können und ich fragte dann ob er sich auch in andere gestalten wandeln kann...zack war er ein taure. auf den wunsch eines anderen grp mitglieds war er dann sogar illidan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zum abschied bekamen wir dann alle noch einen 30 Minuten Goblin Buff  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
leider habe ich kein screen davon, aber du scheinst hier eh niemanden zu glauben.

und nein, nicht jeder steht stundenlang in if rum und überlegt sich wie er/sie die leute mit komischen sachen verschaukeln kann oder fälscht screenshots...es soll leute geben die sowas einfach nicht können


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (30. Januar 2008)

Hab ich zwar nur im offiziellen WoW-Forum gelesen, fand ich trotzdem toll:

Ein Spieler hatte sich mit einem GM unterhalten und wollte sich im Gildenchat über die Makros beschweren, nur leider hat er aus Versehen dem GM gewispert:
"Diese blöden GMs antworten immer nur mit Makros."

Woraufhin die Antwort vom GM kam:
"Nenne mir das gewünschte Versmaß und ich antworte dir in Reimen."

^^


----------



## Rexo (30. Januar 2008)

^^wo kannst du mal den Link posten??


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (30. Januar 2008)

Öhm weiss ich nicht mehr, war ein Post in einem Thread über "eure besten Vertipper" im Forum von wow-europe.com


----------



## simion (31. Januar 2008)

Ich: Wann kommt Patch 2.4?
GM: Bei disem Problem können wir ihnen leider nicht helfen.
Ich: Was für ein Problem denn?
GM:Wenn es sonnst nichts gibt verabschiede ich mich.
und dann der übliche GM Spruch


----------



## Juliy (31. Januar 2008)

simion schrieb:


> Ich: Wann kommt Patch 2.4?
> GM: Bei disem Problem können wir ihnen leider nicht helfen.
> Ich: Was für ein Problem denn?
> GM:Wenn es sonnst nichts gibt verabschiede ich mich.
> und dann der übliche GM Spruch




Solche b00ns wie dich sollte jeder GM gleich bannen.


----------



## Hasal (31. Januar 2008)

Bei mir kam kürzlich folgendes:

<GM>: Dann wünsche ich dir viele spannende Abenteuer in Azreoth und der Scherbenwelt. Mögest Du stets treue Freunde an Deiner Seite haben und Deine Ohren Dir in heißen Kämpfen immer eine kühle BRise zuwedeln.

Bin Nachtelf Krieger

Klingt fast so, als ob die es schon zu oft hatten, dass es falsche Srpüche zu Skillung oder Klasse gab^^

wenigstens war die Rasse richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Funkj0ker (31. Januar 2008)

"möge deine Heilung leben retten" - Hallo ich bin shadow priest???!!!! xD


----------



## mookuh (31. Januar 2008)

zu mir hat noch kein GM so nen spruch geschrieben.
Immer nur mit standart makros verabschiedet-.-

das einzige was mich mal verwundert hat war als ein GM zu mir sagte mein mount sei zu dick^^

mfg moo


----------



## böseee (5. Februar 2008)

ich ahb grad 5 min mit nem gm unterhalten ihm meine makro vorgeführt un an seinen makros rumgemeckert^^


----------



## Spruso (5. Februar 2008)

Ich hab jetzt nicht alle 18 Seiten gelesen, weiss deshalb nicht, ob der schon gekommen ist.

Als ich letztens nachgefragt habe, warum die Gezeitenquest in Strang nicht geht, hat mir der Gm nach 2 Minuten (Rekord) mitgeteilt, dass die momentan verbuggt ist und mir dann sinngemäss gewünscht:

"...mögest du nie über deine eigenen Totems stolpern."


----------



## simion (5. Februar 2008)

Spruso schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nicht alle 18 Seiten gelesen, weiss deshalb nicht, ob der schon gekommen ist.
> 
> Als ich letztens nachgefragt habe, warum die Gezeitenquest in Strang nicht geht, hat mir der Gm nach 2 Minuten (Rekord) mitgeteilt, dass die momentan verbuggt ist und mir dann sinngemäss gewünscht:
> 
> "...mögest du nie über deine eigenen Totems stolpern."


da kann man doch durchgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (14. Februar 2008)

looooooool
ich habe so etwas gekriegt:
-blala... und konnen wir ihnen...
-nein danke
-moege dein schlachtruf deine freunde starken und deine feinde erzittern lassen.
-bin schurke...^^
-oh tut mir leid bin ueberlastet...
moegen deine gegner immer pralle brieftaschen dabeihaben.


----------



## Shrukan (14. Februar 2008)

Lieblingsspruch?
Ganz klar:
Dieses Problem ist uns bekannt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krazi (14. Februar 2008)

magier: mögen deine schafe immer gut behütet sein
dudu: mögen deine saltos immer auf den füssen landen *g*
pala: schäme dich nicht deinen ruhestein einzusetzen
jäger: auf das dein pet dir immer treu sein mag und dir nicht an's bein pinkelt 

mfg =)


----------



## Kalzo (14. Februar 2008)

<GM>:Möge das Licht dich leiten und die Schattenmacht dir den Weg frei machen.

Nachdem ich sagte das ich diszi priest bin war er weg


----------



## NarYethz (14. Februar 2008)

also das lustigste war mit meinem rogue als der GM meinte:
"Und möge dir in Verstohlenheit niemals ein Niesen entfleuchen."
Seitdem halt ich mir immer die nase zu beim schleichen, damit mich niemand hört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg ich


----------



## kintaroohe (15. Februar 2008)

gestern im WS:

GM: "Gut falls du keine Fragen mehr hast, ich müsste mich nun wieder dem Sonnenbrunnenplateau witmen, ehrm .... ich meine weiter Tickets der Spieler bearbeiten xD"
Ich : LoL ?


----------



## Ektomorph (15. Februar 2008)

mit meinem Dudu an Silvester:

Möge dein Fell in allen Formen flauschig sein - aber nimm dich in acht, in der Silvesternacht sind viele betrunkene Jäger unterwegs...


----------



## Surtos (15. Februar 2008)

Bei meinen Priest

Bedenke das dein Mana das Überleben der Gruppe bedeuetet

Auf das du das gleichgewicht zwischen Licht und Schatten bewahrst


----------



## Zapatustra (15. Februar 2008)

GM: es war mir ein champagner-bad und möge deine macht deine feinde in die flucht schlagen

ich (hexe): oh, champagner, da hätte ich auch gerne ein glas...

GM: nix ^^ alles meins


----------



## chopi (20. März 2008)

*wieder ausgrab*

und mögest du nie die formen verwechseln,ein eichhörnchendruide tank verhältnismäßig schlecht


----------



## Haggard215 (20. März 2008)

GM: ... und mögen deine Ohren niemals an Türbalken hängenbleiben.

war mit meiner elfe <.<


----------



## Nostradama (20. März 2008)

der beste Satz eines GM 

Dieses Problem ist uns bekannt, unsere techniker arbeiten mit hochdruck daran dieses Problem zu lösen ich bitte um etwas gedult.

1 Woche is Vorbei selbes Problem besteht immernoch 

Neues Ticket 

Selber Satz man könnte meinen die haben zu allem nen Macro


----------



## Treymoure (20. März 2008)

Mein Lieblingssatz war immer noch: "Mögest Du bei deinem Sturmangriff nie stolpern"


----------



## L-MWarFReak (20. März 2008)

Es gibt im AH keine bugs... das glaube ich dir erst wenn ich es sehe....


Das war als ich in IF (ja damals noch ally^^) den bug mit "Feststecken" gemacht habe um mich auf das Auktionator pult zu stellen^^


Da hat er ganz schön geuggt und mich an die Decke des Raumes geportet^^



LG

Edit: Achja und gut war auch noch: "Mögest du immer genug Fleisch mit dir führen um deinen treuen Begleiter befriedigen zu können"^^


----------



## Crosis (20. März 2008)

naja musste zum glück erst einmal nen gm anschreiben daher nur:
mögen deine flüche deine gegner ewig peinigen


----------



## Theragorn (20. März 2008)

ich Holypala

Eine Sehr freundliche Gm Dame, nach erfolgreicher Behebung meines Problems: 

Und mögen deine Kameraden einsehen, dass auch du genug Schaden machst!


----------



## SehrBoehZe (20. März 2008)

....

GM "Und mögen dir deine Dämonen stehts zur Seite stehen"

Ich "hab Opferung drin!"

GM "Ohh"

Ich "Is nich weiter schlimm, es kann sich ja nich jeder mit der Materie "WoW" auskennen!"

GM "Ich kenne mich nur zu gut in der Welt von Warcraft aus!"

Ich "Das merke ich, du kannst die Items anschauen die ich vor 2 jahren beim Händler in BB vertickert habe, jedoch siehst du nich wie ich geskillt bin und postest mir trotzdem noch dein dummes Makro!"

Ich "Wäre ich dein... Ohh SRY - Wäre ich Ihr Chef, Herr GM, dürften sie sich ab heute eine neue Festanstellung suchen!"

Ich "Wir sehen uns! Ach nein, euch kann man ja net sehen! Unsichtbarkeit 4tw, ne? Um ungewollte bodypulls zu vermeiden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"

darauf kam leider keine antwort mehr, war echt gespannt ob der noch was tolles raushaut aber dem war nich so... -.-
seitdem hatte ich auch kein ticket mehr geschrieben.. würd aber nur zu gern mal wieder mit dem typen schreiben, der kann sich bestimmt noch an mich erinnern!
sein name war glaub ich irgenwas Iriliana oder sowas aufm Realm Nozdormu wo ich aber nun eh nich mehr bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greez


----------



## Kindgenius (20. März 2008)

GM: Uns ist dieses Problem bekannt, jedoch können wir euch nicht weiterhelfen.
Mein Pala: danke für die tolle Hilfe.
GM: Dann wünsche ich dir noch einen angenehmen Tag in der Welt von Warcraft, und möge dein Paladin vieles austeilen.


Blubb.








Ich glaub Blizzard hat doch schon was gegen Paladine o.O


----------



## Daomaster (20. März 2008)

"Im Schlingendorntal schwebt ein Strauch Würgetang in der Luft"
GM: " Wir haben bereits Gobline angeheuert, die mit einem Ultradynamischen Strahlendingsbums (weiß nichtmehr wie das hieß) alle Sträucher im Schlingendorntal neu verteilen-
"Wieso alle, es schwebt nur einer in der Luft?"
GM: " Wir werden uns deinem Problem annehmen. Kann ich dir sonst noch irgendwie behilflich sein?"
"Nein, Danke."
GM: "Möge dir das Mana zum heilen niemals ausgehen."
(Bin Feral-Dudu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Caliostra (20. März 2008)

"und mögen Deine Intelligenz - Buffs immer helfen" 

Ein Schelm, der arges dabei denkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (21. März 2008)

GM: Moege deine Heilung immer kritisch sein.
Ich: Woher willst du wissen das ich ein holadin bin..?
GM: Oh entschuldige, auf das dein Schaden immer kritisch sein soll.
Ich: Lass steggen digger, ich heal lieber XD


----------



## bagge93 (22. März 2008)

am geilsten war folgendes:
ich ärger meinen kumpel immer einwenig mit den alten sprüchen weil er ein paladin ist (im skype).
eines tages chattet er mit einem gm und erzählt mir was er schreibt/geantwortet wird. und da ich grad wieder damit beschäftigt war in zu diskriminieren lag ich natürlich am boden als der gm als abschiedsformel auswählt: "Mögen dein Gottesschild und dein Ruhestein niemals Cooldown haben"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

danke und bye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurycain (22. März 2008)

"Leider nicht,Shuricaine.Ach, Ich muss jetz weiter, Dreanei Baby´s retten. Gute nacht, Shuricaine. Möge dein Zauber immer krittisch treffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "

Fand ich irgendwie unnötig !


----------



## Kahil Zun'Jah (22. März 2008)

YunisDunMorogh schrieb:


> Hab auch 2 feine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Fake *hust* 

Oben sieht man nur eins.

Unten ist einmal deine Antwort weggestrichen, einmal nicht. Zudem sind deine Schrift und die des GM's immer zur selben Zeit gekommen ... irgendwie komisch. Die brauchen meist ein Stück. Zusätzlich hab ich bisher keinen GM getroffen der so ne miese Rechtschreibung hat.


----------



## Stalkie (22. März 2008)

"Mögest Du auch weiterhin die Seelen deiner Feinde in diese unglaublich winzigen Splitter zwängen"


----------



## Lillyan (22. März 2008)

Hexe: Mögest du dich niemals vor sich selbst ängstigen!


----------



## Lorya (22. März 2008)

[GM]: "****** mögen deine Dolche niemals verfehlen"

Meine antwort darauf: "Ich bin Schwertschurke"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (22. März 2008)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> [W From]<GM><Kromlaoq>ann wünsche ich dir einen schönen Tag, Mightymage. Möge dein Blinzeln dich immer weit genug tragen.



KROM? Na den hatte ich nu 2 mal glaube ich =) Jedes mal sehr früh am morgen und jedes mal herrlich nett!

Hatte in Hammerfall den NPC Flugmeister gemeldet. Der steht, Zitat des GM's, "Wegen schlechten Wetters UNTER dem Unterstand" Okaaayyyyy.

Danach hatte er sich ganze 2 mal verabschiedet bevor er gemerkt hat das er sich schonmal verabschiedet hatte =)

Und Schlussatz war glaube ich "Und merke dir, Donnerknall kann Leben retten" *Sinngemäß*


----------



## wachhabender (22. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...möge dir kein GM mehr auf deine tickets antworten,du nervst ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ratbusta (22. März 2008)

Gm: Und mögen deine Totems nie von Holzwürmern befallen sein..
Ich: bin draenei unso...nix mit holz..sind auffem neusten stand der technik.
Gm: Ja ok dann halt was andres,Auf wiedersehen. 

 xD


----------



## Mace (22. März 2008)

War mit dem pala von meinem cousin on--->

GM: möge dein ruhestein immer verwendbar sein


----------



## Funnykov (22. März 2008)

Möge dein Gezielter Schuss sein Ziel nie verfehlen

Möge dein Begleiter nicht die Tollwut bekommen


----------



## Te-Rax (23. März 2008)

GM: Hasst du noch eine frage?
Ich: Ja kann ich auch so ein coolen Spruch bekommen?
GM: Möge dich dein Schild in allen Gefahren beschützen.
Ich: Ich bin Schurke...


----------



## Merlinia (23. März 2008)

Hm also als, paladin hör ich: Möge das licht dich niemals verlassen.
Jedoch als schurke kommts da noch geiler: Mögest du immer unendeckt bleiben.

xD


----------



## Man-Eater (23. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mögest du nicht nur ausgenutzt werden um wasser und brot für deine freunde zu zaubern du großer magier^^


----------



## Silverquest (23. März 2008)

Hunter :

Passe immer schön auf deine haare beim fallen legen auf


----------



## Ilunadin (23. März 2008)

Auf eine Frage   in der ich das schöne Sprichwort "einen Bären aufbinden" verwendet habe:

(zunächst die Begrüßung)

Seid gegrüßt,Lyrox.Hast du einen Augenblick Zeit bezüglich des Bären?*grinst*
.
.
Ja blubber blah gebrabbel
.
.
Dann wünsche ich euch noch eine gute Nacht,Frohe Ostern und einen Schokobären*grinst*



hab mich so weggeworfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## genitur (23. März 2008)

gm: mögest du immer dein ziel beim meucheln deiner gegner treffen.
rouge: das ist totale klassendiskriminierung, es gibt auch schwert schurken. nicht alle schurken meucheln : (
gm: dann wünsche ich dir viel spass beim zerhäckseln deiner gegner.
rouge: ne danke, ich meuchel lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raid5 (23. März 2008)

Kahil schrieb:


> Fake *hust*
> Zudem sind deine Schrift und die des GM's immer zur selben Zeit gekommen ... irgendwie komisch. Die brauchen meist ein Stück.



lol bis du behindert, 16:21 und 16:20 wenn ich mich nun recht errinere - hast du schon gewusst, dass eine minute mehrere sekunden hat?


----------



## Devin007 (23. März 2008)

GM: Kann ich sonst noch etwas Gutes tun wenn ich schoneinmal hier bin?
Ich: Jo, du könntest mir mein Epic Flugmount spendieren.
GM: Unsere ganzen Epicmounts wurden leider vom letzten Murlocraid auf unsere Insel mitgenommen, tut mir leid.
Ich: Ich brauch das Mount ja nicht, nur das Geld für den Reitskill.
GM: Auch Gold wurde leider komplett entwenden, tut mit leid.
Ich: Heisst das, dass Murlocs jetzt mehr Gold oder gar Epicmounts droppen können?
GM: Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, aber möglich ist alles.
GM: Hast du sonst keine Fragen mehr?
Ich: Nein
GM: Dann wünsch ich dir noch einen guten weiteren Abend und frohe Ostern. Mögen deine Waffen niemals als Kuchenheber missbraucht werden. (bin Krieger)
Ich: Danke. Möge Blizzard ihnen immer den vollen Lohn zahlen.
GM: Das hoffe ich auch schwer! Danke


----------



## Knalla (23. März 2008)

grad eben :
Gm:Mögen deine Kopfnüsse härter als die der anderen sein
Ich:Cu Cu

hmm musste ich schmunzeln *g*


----------



## Thoryia (23. März 2008)

genitur schrieb:


> gm: mögest du immer dein ziel beim meucheln deiner gegner treffen.
> rouge: das ist totale klassendiskriminierung, es gibt auch schwert schurken. nicht alle schurken meucheln : (
> gm: dann wünsche ich dir viel spass beim zerhäckseln deiner gegner.
> rouge: ne danke, ich meuchel lieber
> ...


Du bist jetzt mindestens der 5. Schurke der diesen Text genau so bekommen hat, und exakt genau so beantwortet hat. Schon sehr merkwürdig^^


----------



## dragon1 (23. März 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Du bist jetzt mindestens der 5. Schurke der diesen Text genau so bekommen hat, und exakt genau so beantwortet hat. Schon sehr merkwürdig^^


du spassverderber^^
ist mir halt aufgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assul (23. März 2008)

genitur schrieb:


> gm: mögest du immer dein ziel beim meucheln deiner gegner treffen.
> rouge: das ist totale klassendiskriminierung, es gibt auch schwert schurken. nicht alle schurken meucheln : (
> gm: dann wünsche ich dir viel spass beim zerhäckseln deiner gegner.
> rouge: ne danke, ich meuchel lieber
> ...



muha, so ausm Forum gezogen!


----------



## xFraqx (23. März 2008)

Das Problem ist uns bekannt und unsere Techniker arbeiten mit Hochdruck daran.

Leider können wir noch keinen genauen Erscheinungstermin geben.


----------



## maiorkoenig (23. März 2008)

möge dein aspekt des affens dich niemals zu einem werden lassen. hebte den humpen und trinket zugleich es lebe das zwergenreich


----------



## Malarki@buffed (23. März 2008)

"Dies Problem ist uns bereits bekannt..." 1337, den Satz kennt jeder


----------



## Agrael12 (23. März 2008)

Bei mir als Pala kommt immer:
"und denk immer daran: Es ist eine Angriffsblase" oder "möge dir dein Ruhestein und deine Angstblase immer zur hilfestehen" letztens kam auch mal "Möge die Kampfkraft deiner Klasse ihrer Beliebtheit ebenbürtig sein"


----------



## Baddream (23. März 2008)

Hab mal einen Boter gemeldet:

GM: Vielen Dank, wir werden der Sache nachgehen. Kann ich sonst noch etwas für dich tun?

Ich: Nein danke

GM: In diesem Sinne, mögen alle Boter umfallen und Schluckauf bekommen.


----------



## Thoryia (23. März 2008)

Ich bezweifle stark, das der GM Boter geschrieben hat. Das Wort gibts gar nicht...


----------



## Reaper72 (23. März 2008)

Mir ist mal volgendes passiert:

Ich: Ich würde gern den Gegenstand xxx zurückerstattet haben, da ich ihn leider verkauft habe.
Gm: Tut mir leid aber das ist deine Schuld hättest ja nicht so dumm sein müssen und den Gegenstand verkaufen.
Ich: bala bla 
Gm: blabla 
Ende 

Ich daraufhin schreib ein Ticket wegen Fehlverhalten und dass ich von diesem Gm beleidigt wurde da ich einen Gegenstand zurück wollte. 

10min später

Gm: ( anderer ) Dein Gegenstand  sollte jetzt in deinem Briefkasten liegen.
Ich: Danke endlich mal ein richtiger Gm ^^
Gm: Freut mich, dass ich helfen konnte und wenn halt mal ein Gm gemein zu dir ist versuchs nochmal mit nem anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (23. März 2008)

Hier en Screenshot von dem Lustigsten Spruch von einem GM 


nein ist kein fake ^^


mfg


----------



## GermanTrasheR (23. März 2008)

Hab vor ewigen Zeiten maln Ticket geschrieben wegen spams oder so. Zum Schluss der Satz vom GM:
*"Name" *Klebt euch einen großen Aufkleber mit der Aufschrift " Bitte keine Werbung" auf die Stirn*
oder so ähnlich war der Satz^^


lg German


----------



## Yada` (23. März 2008)

Heute mit nem GM getratscht... Ticket war "Warum sind GMs immer unsichtbar?"

Irgendwann kam halt Antwort "Hi, ich bin ... wegen Ticket".

Er "Das ist nur, weil wir alle Level 1 sind, und wir Angst vor den Mobs haben!"
Ich "Aso! Und aufm Testserver mit Level xxx rumrennen, ne ;P"
Er "Och, das is nur zum Spaß"
Ich "Ah ok!"

Dann hatte ich noch ne Frage bzgl. Acc Progs (Levelbot, usw...). Und am Ende hab ich dann noch n netten Spruch bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er "Dann wünsche ich dir noch viel Spaß in WoW! Möge deine Rüstung niemals rosten!"
Ich "Jo, und euch nie der Kaffee (oder was ihr so trinkt) ausgehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"

War n netter Kerl :=)


----------



## woggly4 (23. März 2008)

Habe hier auch noch was: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Man beachte die Zeit!!
Als ich einem Kumpel das erzählt hatte, meinte er nur "war bestimmt 'ne Frau". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrahna (23. März 2008)

TJAAA.. Wenn man nett fragt ist das alles kein Problem!:

Habe ein Ticket eröffnet und gesagt das hier im Forum gerade Makros gepostet werden, ich mich an keins erinnern kann und ob er mir nicht schnell was schreiben kann^^

 <img src="http://s2.directupload.net/images/080323/temp/j54xyaw9.jpg" border="0" alt="IPB Bild" />

 <img src="http://s5.directupload.net/images/080323/temp/spotkenr.jpg" border="0" alt="IPB Bild" />

 <img src="http://s3.directupload.net/images/080323/temp/xwutrfcb.jpg" border="0" alt="IPB Bild" />

 <img src="http://s6.directupload.net/images/080323/temp/s3pgwhzi.jpg" border="0" alt="IPB Bild" />

 <img src="http://s5.directupload.net/images/080323/temp/3oi2lt7a.jpg" border="0" alt="IPB Bild" />

 <img src="http://s6.directupload.net/images/080323/temp/id2viw4w.jpg" border="0" alt="IPB Bild" />




PS: Ja ich weiss das UI sieht scheiße aus.. es sieht eig besser aus aber mein Monitor ist Kaputt gegangen, weswegen ich gerade auf einen 15 statt 19 zoller zocke.. darum ist alles verschoben usw..
Und ich weiss auch meine Rechtschreibung usw ist kacke aber habe es mir So in WoW angewöhnt.. schneller schreiben usw xD


----------



## Nachtherrchen (23. März 2008)

[03/23/08]
19:33[Zeramot]: Sei gegrüßt Herrchen, ich bin Gamemaster Zeramot. Entschuldige bitte die Störung. Wenn du einen Augenblick Zeit hast, würde ich gerne mit dir über dein Ticket zu dem Aussehen von deinem Charakter reden. 
19:34[Herrchen]: Ja gern ich stelle mich nur eben in Sicherheit
19:34[Herrchen]: So, ich wäre bereit
19:34[Zeramot]: Leider ist es nach der Erstellung nicht mehr möglich, das Aussehen von einem Charakter zu ändern. 
19:35[Herrchen]: Achso, schade.
19:35[Herrchen]: Ist natürlich doof wobei wenn ich einen Helm trage sieht man es ja eh nicht. ^^
19:35[Zeramot]: Tut mir leid. Kann ich sonst noch etwas für dich tun? 
19:35[Herrchen]: Nein danke ansonsten bin ich wunschlos glücklich =)
19:36[Herrchen]: Danke für die schnelle Hilfe.
19:36[Zeramot]: Dann wünsche ich dir noch schöne Stunden im Spiel, Herrchen. Zögere nicht uns erneut zu kontaktieren, sofern du noch weitere Fragen haben solltest. Und möge dich dein Begleiter nie beißen, wenn du ihn fütterst.  
19:37[Herrchen]: hehe thx 
19:37[Herrchen]: Ansonsten beiß ich zurück ^^


Fab


----------



## Assul (23. März 2008)

woggly4 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Rofl krass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (23. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> man bekommtn in spätestens 2 minunten gleich ne antwort auf sein ticket ...




deinen Server will ich haben ey ..... xDDDD 

dauert bei mir mitunter 3 stunden für 10 min gespräch ,dann werd ich weitergeleitet, wieder 2 Stunden


----------



## genitur (23. März 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Du bist jetzt mindestens der 5. Schurke der diesen Text genau so bekommen hat, und exakt genau so beantwortet hat. Schon sehr merkwürdig^^



ich hab net gesagt, dass ich das war, hab das nur hingeschrieben ( hab auch rouge geschrieben und net ich^^)


----------



## Assari (23. März 2008)

Ich hab mir heute just 4 fun einen twink gemacht.

dann hatte ich ein Mob problem... ich konnte sie nicht angreifen...

dann GM-Gespräch...#

Am Ende:
*
<GM> xxx*: Möge der Hoppelhase fleisig sein und viel Spaß bei der Eiersuche!
*Panîc*: Ich bin 15... Suche kieine Eier mehr.
*<GM> xxx*:Na gut dann viel Spaß in der Welt von Warcraft, und laß dich nicht von Hordlern verprügeln!
*Panîc*: ??? Ich bin aber Horde...


Dann war er weg und es kam keine antwort mehr


----------



## MadSquare (23. März 2008)

ich kann kaum glauben weswegen ihr GMs anschreibt. kein wunder dass die wartezeiten so lang sind.


----------



## Assari (23. März 2008)

naja du würdest auch ein gm anschreiben wenn es den mob nur 1mal gibt!

Das war der mob im blutelfen anfangs gebiet oben auf dem turm


----------



## Exid (23. März 2008)

<GM>: Mögest du beim anschleichen deiner Gegner nie auf ein Ästchen treten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apex (23. März 2008)

ist schon ne weile her, letztes fest, des wo man die helden ehrte naja, hier meine begebenheit:

ich: hat die quest eine bug oder so ? weil es mir nicht möglich ist diese abzugeben.
GM: ja das problem ist uns bekannt, die quest kann als draenei/blutelf leider nicht beendet werden.
ich: aha. gibt es eine möglichkeit, dass mir die q gutgeschrieben wird oder ich sie die tage abschließen kann ?
GM: probier es nächstes jahr einfach nochmal...

mal ehrlich, des is doch verarsche pur -.-


----------



## Silyana (23. März 2008)

Neben dem typischen: "Dann wünsch ich dir noch viel spaß in der World of Warcraft§ hatte ich das Erlebnis mit meiner Schattenpriesterin ein: "Viel Erfolg und möge deine Gedankenkontrolle nie fehlschlagen" zu hören zu bekommen und fand das doch sehr nett


----------



## Marthuk (23. März 2008)

Bei mir kam mal 

''Und denk dran : Ein Gottesschild und Ruhestein machen dich noch lange nicht zu einem Helden!''

Ich lag vor lachen auf dem Boden ^^


----------



## Shadlight (23. März 2008)

*mehr-lesen-will*


----------



## Pumajäger (23. März 2008)

Bei mir mal:

Und dass deine [insert Munition] immer Schneller sind als deine Gegner.

Fand das ein dummes Makro und der GM könnte ja vielleicht nachsehen womit ich Schieße. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moods666 (23. März 2008)

<GM> Mögen deine Totems nie die Begegnung mit Holzfällern machen.

<GM> Dann wünsche ich euch einen schönen tag ... blabla ... und mögest du nicht über deine eigenen Totems stolpern.


----------



## Iceboxxx (23. März 2008)

neulich mit nem twink in hdw ne geile robe bekommen und die hatte bug ( bei benutzung 7 spelldmg sollte aber bei anlegen heißen) gleich ma ticket geschrieben
gm meinte das problem sei bekannt und bla bla bla 
ich meinte was soll ich etz machen?
sagte er ganz cool
erfreue dich an den farben deiner neuen robe 
is das nicht 3st? 
hab dann gleich mal screen gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadolock (25. März 2008)

wl
"Und mögen deine Dämonen niemals eine Gewerkschaft gründen!"


----------



## Zundahealer (25. März 2008)

Und möge deine Mutblase nicht von deinen Verbündeten oder Feinden als Osterei verstanden werden.


----------



## Gumbie (25. März 2008)

mir schreiben die nie sowas -.- immer nur für die alliance


----------



## Spineshank (26. März 2008)

Naja ich bin in den Pestländern unter der Erde ins ewige nichts verschwunden. Ticket raus und er meldete sich dann auch "gleich" 15 min.

GM: Hallo Illuminati, hast du gerade einen Moment zeit?
I: Ja klar ich häng hier grad mal so herum hab nicht wirklich was vor.
GM: hm... Ja gut ich werde versuchen das Problem zu beheben.
I: Jo das wär fein mein Kumpel verreckt gerade an der Oberfläche.

nach 5 min kommt auf einmal der lade screen.

GM: so, problem gelöst!
I: ähm. ich bin OG.
GM: Ja
I: Das ist der falsche Kontinent...

1min stille...

I: Kannst mich rüber Porten?
GM: Eine Bootsfahrt die ist lustig eine Bootsfahrt die ist schön...
I: Näher gings nicht ran?
GM: Nein tut mir leid.
GM: Ohh...
GM: Wär doch gegangen, sry...
I: -_-
GM: Kann ich dir sonst irgendwie Helfen?
I: Ne ne... das reicht erst mal für die nächsten 3400km...
GM: Einen schönen Abend noch in Azeroth und möge dein Rucksack immer mit ausreichend Blitzstrahlpulver gefüllt sein
I: Ja danke dir auch noch einen schönen Abend.
GM: Und möge dein Sprint für die kommende Reise aufgeladen sein.

Und weg war er. Sprint war eigentlich egal da ich ja mount hatte fand es aber trotzdem witzig. Vor allem das mit dem Blitzstrahlpulver.

als ob der typ wissen würde das ich permanent das zeug einkaufen vergesse... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich glaub im Blizz forum war das... da hab ich auch mal was witziges gelesn (oder wars doch hier? keine ahnung wenn ja dann sry)

GM: Und mögen deine Heilungen deine Gruppenmitglieder am leben erhalten
Priest: Bin shadow priest
GM Ohhh! *sprint an mach und davon lauf*

Ich schätze der war schurke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marakesh2k5 (26. März 2008)

Bei Feuerskillung : 

GM : Mögen deine Feuerzauber deine Gegner zu Asche zerfallen lassen


Bei IceSkillung : 

GM : Mögen deine Eiszauber niemals unter den Gefrierpunkt sinken



Mein Standart GM Abschieds Makro :

Mögen deine Klassenmakros die Spieler nicht in den Wahnsinn treiben.


----------



## Neotrion (26. März 2008)

Mir hat noch gar NIE ein GM zurückgeschrieben^^


----------



## Shurycain (26. März 2008)

DER BESTE GM SATZ !!! :

Ich: Hey ihr mit eurem standart makros, das nervt schon,kannst du ned mal was anders schreiben? So von wegen "alles klar alter" ?

Gm: Nein Shuricaine, auch ich habe meine Vorschriften.

Ich: Biddööö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gm: Mögest du deine Gegner immer kritisch Treffen, Alter !

Ich: LOL, ich lach mich putt

Gm: Adieu Shuricaine, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Das war echt geil !

hier sind die screens zum beweis ! 

http://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...08021016rp3.jpg

http://img404.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...08021140ny4.jpg

http://img404.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...08021243vg3.jpg

ich habs jetz nur grob beschrieben, aber sehr selbst !

das ist gold wert


----------



## FJKO (26. März 2008)

schami: mögen deine totems nie von holzwürmer befallen werden


----------



## TvP1981 (26. März 2008)

Apex schrieb:


> ist schon ne weile her, letztes fest, des wo man die helden ehrte naja, hier meine begebenheit:
> 
> ich: hat die quest eine bug oder so ? weil es mir nicht möglich ist diese abzugeben.
> GM: ja das problem ist uns bekannt, die quest kann als draenei/blutelf leider nicht beendet werden.
> ...



Hehe, sowas ähnliches kenn ich auch. Quest im Schlingendorntal lässt sich nicht beenden (Gezeiten..)
GM angeschrieben Problem erklärt. Da sich über das Quest jeder beschwert war das Problem schon bekannt.
Empfehlung war es ab und zu zu probieren. Manchmal solls wohl funktionieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Andern mal wurde ich im Kloster von 70ern gekänkt, auf nem PVE-Server.
GM-Angeschrieben, weil es da kein entkommen gab, dieser mir erklärt dass ich den Bestimmungen für PVP-Server doch mit erstellen eines chars zugestimmt hatte.
Woraufhin ich ihm erklärte, dass ich doch auf nem PVE-Server bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omidas (26. März 2008)

In Kara wurde mir ein Item zu früh zum dissen gegeben, obwohl noch einer kurz nach schauen wollte.
ob es eine Verbesserung für ihn ist. Okey hatte also ich das Item und er doch Need. Plündermeister
hat dann ein Ticket aufgemacht.. War aber schon spät am Abend und deswegen wurde es erst am nächsten
Tag bearbeitet.
War mit meinem WL grad in der BG Vorbereitungsphase AV drin als er sich meldete um zu kontrollieren ob
der Tausch von allen Parteien gewollt ist. Kurze Unterhaltung und alles war geklärt. Und dann kam diese 
Verabschiedung^^

"Und sei nicht immer so gemein zu deinen Dämonen. Sie haben auch ein Herz. Wenn es auch manchmal nicht
ihr eigenes ist."


----------



## Davelus (26. März 2008)

Kürzlich hatte ich mir einen Twink erstellt und wollte mit einer gruppe Hdw. Dann hat der schurke ausversehen auf ein Magierumhang bedarf gemacht und ihn bekommen. dann hab ich ein ticket geschrieben, ob der GM den Umhang nich in mein Inventar geben kann. Als ich das mit dem "wegwürfeln" geschrieben hatte, kam der satz (weil ich in der Gilde "Hordentlich aufs Maul" war) "Soll ich ihm eins aufs Maul hauen? So richtig hordentlich?" Darauf hab ich nur ja geschrieben. Danach hat mich der shcurke ziemlich argh zu geflamt, anshceinend hat der gm den schurki richtig zur schnecke gemacht ^.^, ich sei so dumm, bin ein hurensohn, usw...das hat der GM irgendwie alles mit gelesen und dann hatte der schurki nen disc, 3 tage später schreibt er mich an, er will mich im duell umhauen weil er wegen mir 3tage gebannt war xD...

Den Spruch den der GM zum schluss abgelassen hatte:"Und möget Ihr auf keinen hinterlästigen Schurken mehr treffen!"
Darauf hin ich: " Aber das war ja keine Absicht von ihm, er hatte sich ja auch entschuldigt"
Und möge Euch, falls so etwas erneut vorkommen sollte, Pômmes (war auch in der grp) beschützen.

Auf die Frage, ob der GM mir evtl ein graues item (weis name nicht mehr) ins inventory geben kann, damit ich es Pommes schenken kann, kam nur :"dieses problem ist uns bekannt, zöger nicht noch ein ticket zu schreiben blabla....."

War ein geiler vorfall ^.^

grüße


----------



## Andoril (26. März 2008)

Bloodlight schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geil! Made my Day! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (26. März 2008)

Machte gerade die Ogrila Prequest im Schergrat und wir hatten gerade Maggoc umgehaut. Der droppt dann eine Kiste, die eigentlich jeder in der Gruppe looten können soll. Ich wollte die Kiste als erster looten, konnte dann aber nicht weil schon ein anderer dran war. Die Kiste konnte ich vorher nicht mehr looten, obwohl sie noch glitzerte. Schrieb daraufhin gleich ein Ticket und bekam (zu meiner Verwunderung und der Verwunderung meiner Gruppenmitglieder) nach 2 min schon eine Antwort.

Gm: Blabla hast kurz Zeit.
Ich: Ja.
Gm: Kannst du mir das Problem genauer beschreiben?
Ich: Blabla konnte nicht looten.
Gm: Tut mir leid, da können wir euch nicht helfen.
Ich: Was soll ich jetzt tun?
Gm: Bringt ihn einfach nochmal um.
Ich: Tolle Hilfe. Aber trotzdem danke.
Gm: Blabla viel Spass und dann kam es: Möge Maggoc deine Flüche nicht  unterbrechen und möge ihn dein Schattenblitz möglichst oft kritisch treffen.

Ich konnte vor lauter Lachen nicht mehr spielen. Es war einfach herrlich.^^ Obwohl er uns eigentlich nicht helfen konnte, war sein Abschlusssatz geil.


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2008)

Shadolock schrieb:


> wl
> "Und mögen deine Dämonen niemals eine Gewerkschaft gründen!"




Kenn ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mamasus (26. März 2008)

Ich als Deff-Tank bekommen:

GM: Mögest du nicht zu oft einen auf den Deckel bekommen.
Ich: Nene, passiert schon nichts.
Gm: Stimmt, den möge der Zauber der Intelligenz immer auf euch aktiv sein!


Ich habe mich weggeworfen, das war einfach nur geil^^


----------



## Ruansiel (26. März 2008)

Assari schrieb:


> <GM> xxx[/b]: Möge der Hoppelhase fleisig sein und viel Spaß bei der Eiersuche!
> *Panîc*: Ich bin 15... Suche kieine Eier mehr.



Naja... sollte ich mich seltsam fühlen, wenn mir das mit 22 immer noch Spaß macht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So ganz ohne inneres Kind ist es doch auch langweilig!


Tatort: Karazhan

Nachdem ich bei unseren ersten Gehversuchen in Karazhan irgendwann meinen Platz abtreten musste (war bis 22 Uhr angemeldet wegen Klausur am nächsten Tag) wollte ich am übernächsten (durch Lehrerkrankheiten freien) Vormittag das Buch aus dem Gästeflügel holen und sah vor Kara: Quests!

Natürlich habe ich mich verklickt und ebenso natürlich den falschen Ring im Inventar gehabt - Ticket geschrieben, Raidgruppe mit einem Gildie gegründet und Kara betreten, Buch geholt und auf den Rückweg gemacht (zu Fuß zum Ausgang, wollte die Quest auch noch abgeben). Auf dem Rückweg spawnte plötzlich ein kleiner, in blaue Roben gehüllter Gnom neben mir und meinte "So ganz alleine in Karazhan? Das ist doch gefährlich! Ich tarne Dich mal passend." - Es folgten diverse mit "Nein, das war's nicht" und "Hoppla, das auch nicht" kommentierte optische Illusionen meines Avatars, am Ende blieb er ein menschlicher Geist.

Mein Problem wurde behoben - kommt ja häufig genug vor - und zum Abschied hieß es "*Damit Du nichts tust was Du später bereust...*". Weg war der Gnom, weg der ursprüngliche Illusionszauber - stattdessen ein 2-Stunden debuff mit genau dieser Illusionswirkung, der sich hartnäckig allen Bannversuchen widersetzte.

Fazit: Hofft, daß ihr GMs mit ausreichend krankem Humor erwischt, daß ihr wenigstens was zum lachen habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mamasus (26. März 2008)

Oder noch einer:

Gm: Und noch viel Spass in der World of Warcraft.
Ich: Danke und mögen nicht zu viele tickets auf euch herabregnen.
Gm: Danke, aber wir sitzten hier und trinken eh genüßlich nen Kaffee.

Das warn Gm vom Character support xD Weil mein character mal nen mensch statt nem orc war, ohne irgend ne fähigkeit oder buff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhianwen (26. März 2008)

Einem bekannten Jäger wurde mal folgendes geschrieben:

"Und möge Dein Multishot stets jedes verfügbare Schaf treffen.!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muti (26. März 2008)

Da gibts schon geile Sprüche^^...

Mit meinem Belf Rogue:

GM: Mögen sich deine Ohren niemals an der Lampe verbrennen.
Ich: Jojo alles schon erlebt.
GM: Na dann mögen deine Gifte den Gegner von innen töten.

Mit meinem Tauren Warri:

GM: Möge sich dein Schweif niemals in der Tür einklemmen.
Ich: Den hab ich im AV verloren. :'( 
GM: Oh das tut mir leid. ;(
Ich: *weint*
GM: Nich weinen... soll ich dir nen neuen adden?

Die waren echt geil.^^ Musste mich echt weglachen. xD


----------



## FonTe (26. März 2008)

Huhu,

hier noch was für Angler ^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier noch ein GM der mit uns Karazhan mitraidet xD ^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg Fonte


----------



## Morgytue (26. März 2008)

Schon etwas länger her...

Wir waren in Kara und der Prinz war verbuggt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich schrieb darauf hin ein Ticket und dann kam das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wir wieder los... und BATZ!!! Schon wieder! Ich - > GM-Ticket... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann tauchte der IMBA-Gnom auf! 

BÄM! BUMM! BATSCH!!!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nebenbei sei noch erwähnt dass unsr Priester Gedankensicht auf den GM machte, was ihn etwas verärgert hatte :-)

Morgytue


----------



## .#'WodkaJin' (29. März 2008)

Mögest du nicht nur ausgenutzt werden um Wasser und Brot herzustellen du großer Magier.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (29. März 2008)

das einzige was ich jemals ingame von einem GM bzw. blizz gehört habe war ein brief den ich, nachdem ich ein ticket geschrieben habe, dass seeeehr lange nicht beatwortet wurde und ich desshalb offline gegangen bin in meiembriefkasten gefunden habe.
der inhalt des briefs war zusammengefasst:
hallihallo wir haben dein ticket nicht gerafft (oder hatten kein bock es zu lesen) desshalb haben wir dir dieses hübsche brieflein gesendet...blablabla, wenn du fragen hasst...rhababerrhababer....besuch unser forum unter wowirgendwas.de. wir hoffen bla bla bla...
tschüss

naja ich habe eigentlich selten probleme bei denen ich nen gm brächte. das war das einzige mal gewesen

mfG


----------



## Yoranox (30. März 2008)

1.
Abends bei Melchazar.Er ging bei 1% nicht mehr down als haben wir ticket geschrieben.Auf einmal stand der gm mit 2 Leerwandlern vor uns und bat uns zu warten.Er geht auf Melchazar los und der kampf sah auch recht gut für ihn aus...bis melchazar entkräften ausgepackt hat^^Gm 1hp und tod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat ihn dann später per /kill getötet,warum er das nicht gleich gemacht hat weiß ich aber nicht^^

2.
Aran ging nicht down wie melchazar. Ich schreibe ticket nachts um 2 gehe ich off weil 4h keine antwort.Am nächsten morgen ein brief der inhaltlich so war " wir konnten sie ingame nicht erreichen bitte schreiben sie ein weiteres ticket." Ich also nochmal ticker eröffnet nach weiteren 4h wieder off und das spiel ging von vorne los-.- das ganze 3-4 mal als mich dann der gm erwischt hat...Dann gegen ende des gespräch eröffnet mir der hochkompetente gm das er nicht helfen könne und ich das ticket unmittelbar nach dem bug hätte schreiben müssen oder zumindest am selben abend...

Naja Bürokratie gibt es anscheinend auch bei blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blacklemon (30. März 2008)

zu mir sagt mal ein GM :" Es war mir ein inneres Champagnerbad deine Probleme lösen zu dürfen "

xD


----------



## dragon1 (30. März 2008)

ich:ja und noch ne frage:von wem droppt das eine zf-schwert?
gm: immer wen in elewyn eine weisse katze spawnt


----------



## Asoriel (30. März 2008)

Vorab:  Ich bin Hexer

GM: "Mögen die Seelen deiner Opfer in deiner Tasche landen"

Hehe =)


----------



## Arahtor (30. März 2008)

Ja es ist beabsichtigt das Paladine nicht im Kampf getötet werden können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raminator (30. März 2008)

vikale schrieb:


> Hi,
> Also mim Hexer:
> Mögen deine feinde den weg in deinen seelenbeutel finden.


das war das letzte was ich bekommen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mir schreiben dir mir sowas nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreaks (30. März 2008)

Ich (Nachtelf Hunter Twink):

Ich: Kommt jetz wieder so ein "Goodbye" Makro...?
GM: Nee, ich hab einen anderen. Magst du ihn hören?
Ich: Meinetwegen...
GM: 1byehunter
GM: Hupsa.
Ich: ^^
GM: Ok, dann möchte ich dich nicht weiter aufhalten [Name], mögen deine Heilungen immer das richtige Ziel treffen. *winkt*
Ich: ähh, ich bin hunter?
GM: Hups. Ohman lassen wir das. Hab den falschen Knopf gedrückt.


Darüber schmeiß ich mich heute noch weg.


----------



## Dan3 (30. März 2008)

möge dich die dunkelheit beschützen und deine sukkubus verführen wen ihr alleine seid


----------



## Thiles (30. März 2008)

GM:Möge deine Angstplase und dein Ruhestein stehts auf einer Taste liegen.
Ich:jo "plase"
GM:*Hust*

dann war er weg


----------



## numbchiller (30. März 2008)

"Möge dein Wasser nie aus gehen." zum Magier xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artimensis (30. März 2008)

Ich habe mal den Spruch bekommen: "Möge dir deine Schafherde immer treu sein." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeartCore (30. März 2008)

Rajaxx...
Ich: Der Flugmeister in Hammerfall steht unten.
GM: Ich weiss wir haben Ihn gefüttert. Nun ist er so schwer das er durch den Boden gefallen ist.
Ich: HaHa
GM: Das war KEIN SCHERZ.

und weg.... ich mag GM Sprüche xD


----------



## FrightNight (30. März 2008)

<GM> Viel spass beim meucheln
<Ich> das ist ein schlimmes vorurteil!
<GM>Ok dann viel spass beim beim zerhäckseln!
<Ich>Ne danke ich meuchle lieber


----------



## Flapso (30. März 2008)

Beim Palatwink:"Und denke dran, es ist eine Angriffblase!" :>


----------



## Deadlysmile (30. März 2008)

Mit meinem Pala hab ich mal dieses Makro bekommen: ,,Auf das dir unter deiner Angstbubble nie die Luft ausgehen soll´´  xD


----------



## Fa!te (30. März 2008)

"Mögen deine Schafe immer genügend Wolle tragen."-Magier


----------



## Görkem (30. März 2008)

Ich weiss nicht ob es den gibt hab den selber herausgefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Möge dein Dolch niemals stumpf werden.


----------



## Megamage (30. März 2008)

FrightNight schrieb:


> <GM> Viel spass beim meucheln
> <Ich> das ist ein schlimmes vorurteil!
> <GM>Ok dann viel spass beim beim zerhäckseln!
> <Ich>Ne danke ich meuchle lieber




Kenne ich gibt es oft...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da habe ich auf eine Antwort gewartet und scheisse geschreiben in form von: ??? oder wie wärs mit einer antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Troll23 (30. März 2008)

Zum Druiden : Mögen deine Freunde immer nachwachsen .


----------



## Mortiferûs (30. März 2008)

zum Hunter: Mögest du dich immer Totstellen wenns brenzlig wird


----------



## Minomoro (30. März 2008)

Ich wünsche dir noch viel Spaß und Erfolg in World of Warcraft und möge dein Talbuk Reittier über einen Starken Rücken verfügen.

Das is doch voll fies wenn das zu einem Tauren geschrieben wird o.o


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (30. März 2008)

ich hatte nen gm der : ach mist diese doffen makros 
wenigstens einer der es mal zu gibt


----------



## m@gG0t (30. März 2008)

Das kam nachdem ich gefragt hab ob er mir ein schönes Abschlussmakro schickt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (30. März 2008)

Ich bin Tank,
und habe letztens bekommen:

"Mögest du immer auf Grüne Items ausversehen Bedarf Würfeln,
um deine Reppkosten zu decken."

er hat mich auf neue ideen gebracht :-)


----------



## mario13 (30. März 2008)

"Uns ist bekannt,dass das "Campen von Allianzspielern" von Seiten der Horde übermäßig oft ausgeübt wird."

Da Du Dich auf einem RP_PVP server angemeldet hast,hast Du Dich mit dieser Möglichkeit im Voraus einverstanden erklärt."

Frage: Könnt Ihr auch was schreiben,dass sich nicht wie ein Makro liest?

Antwort GM: Dies ist kein Makro,hast Du noch weitere Fragen zu World of Warcraft?

Ich: Nein,ich bereu schon wieder,dass ich überhaupt gefragt hab.

Antwort GM: Dann mögen Deine Klingen niemals stumpf werden!

Ich hab an der Selle aufgegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schrotz (30. März 2008)

Bloodlight schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol der ist geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xandars (30. März 2008)

"Mögen deine Taten stets unendeckt bleiben"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nudl (30. März 2008)

GM zu mir (kolbenschurke)

mögen deine waffen niemals stumpf werden ^^


----------



## Achillesdm (30. März 2008)

Naja der GM heute war die Härte, mir wurden bei der Bombenquest auf der neuen Insel die gekillten Zauberer nicht angerechnet, also Tiket geschrieben was das den bitte soll da sie im Kampflog sehr wohl als von mir gekillt angezeigt wurden nur bei der quest selber net.

Ich: alles brav erklärt
GM: Ein derartiges Problem ist uns nicht bekannt, gehe bitte aus der Schlachtgruppe und versuche es erneut.
Ich: Ich bin in keiner Schlachtgruppe, im Kampflog werden die Kills angezeigt und ich kriege auch meiner Skillung entsprechend "Schneller Tod" nur im Questlog werden sie nicht angerechnet.
GM: Gehe bitte aus der Schlachtgruppe und versuche es erneut ein derartiges Problem ist uns nicht bekannt.

Naja nach dieser umfassenden Hilfe hab ich die Quest dann abgebrochen und beschlossen das ich sie auch nicht wieder mache, die spinnen doch.


----------



## Talismaniac (30. März 2008)

Mögen deine Taschen niemals Löcher haben. xDDDD


----------



## Megamage (30. März 2008)

Das kaam als ich nach diesen coolen Makros fragte...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## talsimir (30. März 2008)

Ja, ich lasse mir den Kaffee schmecken, auf Wiedersehen!^^ so in etwas ~.~


----------



## crizzle (30. März 2008)

Tapferer mächtiger Krieger Kakao! Möge der Schnee zu weihnachten nicht zu sehr an euren hufen kleben bleiben und möge eure zunge nicht am schwert festfrieren!..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeddo (30. März 2008)

Ein GM hatte bei mir mal totale schreibfehler Oo

Sein Schlusssatz war: Möge deine Flüche immer große Schmerzen breiten.

I lol´ed^^


----------



## Babylonis (30. März 2008)

Hab auch nen netten wie ich finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spiele Pala

GM:"...und möge dein Gottesschild dich immer von Regen beschützen."
Ich:"Dafür is der cd aba zu lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
GM:"xD"
Ich:"^^"

Hat mich sehr amüsiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loktor (30. März 2008)

Mein Favorit: Mögest du deine Feinde schnell aufspüren, und grausam für ihre Taten bestrafen.


----------



## Arajaxas (30. März 2008)

Und mögen deine beiden Schwerter stehts tief in deinen Feinden stecken


----------



## Twixst (30. März 2008)

Gerade eben erst erlebt:

me: Tschüss

GM: ...und mögest du beim Blinzeln nie schielen

bin halt Magier^^


----------



## MikeMcFly (30. März 2008)

FERT schrieb:


> ermm "sätze" meinst du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Rechtschreibfehler schreibt man groß und deine Interpunktion entspringt vermutlich einer künstlerischen Freiheit. Zudem verwendet man keine Abkürzungen am Satzanfang.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin einer, der Rechtschreibfehler normalerweise nie moniert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pmm (30. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Schamane - Soll dein Totemwald niemals schwinden
> Jäger - Möge dein Pet immer an deiner Seite kämpfen




Der Hammer ;-) mehr geht echt nich xD


----------



## Arlokk (31. März 2008)

mit shami : möge deine totems nie umfallen
...2 min später schrieb ich den GM an das jetzt eins umgefallen sei und ich tot sei...
seine antwort war nur ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ansonsten mit pala sprüche wie möge das licht dich segnen oder sowas >.<
ansonsten nur einma gegen 4 ein gespräch gehabt wegen chinafarmer 
woraus sich ein gespräch entwickelt hat das der gm nich mehr soviele tickets bekommen möge
er meinte nur das er hoffentlich bald welche bekommt ihm sei so langweilig


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2008)

Beim letzten gm (item wechseln ^^)

Hast du noch was?
neee
möge deine Sukkubus die nie verführen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (so sinngemäss)
und ich dann : ach keine angst ich lehn sie dir auch ma aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


er: .. ich danke dir und wünsche noch einen spannenden abend *Grinst*

naja weg war er ^^


----------



## Snoxy (5. April 2008)

Möge der Loot immer bei dir sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleinhoschi (5. April 2008)

GM : Und mögen deine Pfeile ihr Ziel nie verfehlen
Ich: Ich hab aber ein Gewehr...
GM: Wie sich das für einen Zwerg gehört!

Fand ich nett^^


----------



## Enphora (5. April 2008)

"Möge euch euer Wichtel nie ins Mana Spucken" =  0 SINN!!!
aber war so xD


----------



## Anonemuss (6. April 2008)

vorhin folgendes (hatte nen npc der in der erde steckt "gemeldet") : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man merkt das er nicht mit makro geantwortet hat und leicht "verwirrt" war ;D


----------



## bartman223 (6. April 2008)

Bloodlight schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal Fragen was die coolsten Setze sind die euch Gms geschriben haben....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mir hat mal nen GM gesagt (ich bin jäger):Möge deine Munition nie ausgehen 
dann ich : grad hab ich keine mehr^^
Naja dann hat er nix mehr gesagt 
Mfg Bartman223 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (6. April 2008)

Anonemuss schrieb:


> vorhin folgendes (hatte nen npc der in der erde steckt "gemeldet") :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL hat der mit sich selber geredet??^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MfG Bartman233 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anonemuss (6. April 2008)

nene aber da ich den chat groß gezogen hatte ist meine nachricht (die wie folgt war : "Jo") iwie verschwunden


----------



## Jingx (6. April 2008)

Gm : Und noch viel Spaß bei deinen Abenteuern in Azeroth.
Ich : Ich bin aber in der Scherbenwelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gm : Dann pass auf den Rand auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maxisback (6. April 2008)

Auf meinem Paladin hat ein Gm mal geschrieben:

"Möge dir dein Hammer nie auf die Füße fallen"


----------



## Thranduilo (6. April 2008)

bei meim Mage.

"mögen deine Feuerbälle den Gegner verbruzzeln" ^^


----------



## OdinsSohn-IE-Nethersturm (6. April 2008)

Hi, 

hab nicht alles durchgelesen, weiß also nicht, ob das nicht jemand schon reingesetzt hat.

Zum Thema:

Ich, Pala aus Leidenschaft, bekomme folgende GM-Nachricht zum Abschied:

"Und sollen deine Freunde immer deine Unterstützung zu schätzen wissen!" (so oder so ähnlich^^)

Endlich sagt das mal einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clusta (7. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den find ich recht lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (7. April 2008)

Bei meinem Jäger: Und mögen dir dein Pet niemals ans Bein pinkeln. 
                            Mögen deine Pfeile immer zwichen die Augen treffen.

Bei meinem Drenai Schami:

GM: Und mögen deine Totems nie von Holzwürmern befallen sein.
Ich: Ich bin Drenai, ich hab Metalltotems.
GM: Noch nie von den Auserirdischen Metolzwürmern gehört.
Ich: Jetz schon

Leider hatte er dann den Chat schon geschlossen.^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (7. April 2008)

Clusta schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe der ist ja mal der hammer^^


----------



## JosAngel (7. April 2008)

Gramarye schrieb:


> "Möge dir dein Backtalent und das Talent wasser aus dem nichts erscheinen zu lassen nie versiegen"...bin mage...und dass fand ich diskriminierend mich einfach als back und getränkeautomat abzustempeln..






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thí (7. April 2008)

GM: Darf ich dir sonst noch auf irgendeine Weise behilflich sein?

ICH: Ja full T6, nen Untoten Hunter mit Nightbane als Flugmount!

GM: Das kann ich leider nicht in die realität umsetzen, ich wünsche dir noch einen schönen Tag und möge das ewige Licht der Elune stets deinen Weg beleuchten...

-.-


----------



## bartman223 (7. April 2008)

Jingx schrieb:


> Gm : Und noch viel Spaß bei deinen Abenteuern in Azeroth.
> Ich : Ich bin aber in der Scherbenwelt
> 
> 
> ...


lol der is geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Byron (7. April 2008)

Mein persönlicher Favourit ist immernoch:

Lösch mal deinen Chache und WTF ordner, damit sollte das problem behoben sein


----------



## Heliosneroq (7. April 2008)

Hm , ich hatte bisher immer nur ein "Und möge der Loot mit dir sein"  , was mir da ich zu dieser Zeit immer mit meinem PvP-Twink online war , nicht gerade einfallsreich erschien <.<


----------



## Arakon79 (11. April 2008)

Ich hatte gerstern wieder 2 Tickets geschrieben wegen Farmbots und der einer Spruch war:

Mögen deine Feinde auch weiterhin vor deinem Drohruf erzittern!

Der andere:

Mögen deine Feinde auch weiterhin deine Größe unterschätzen! (Ich war mit meinem Gnomkrieger on)

Fand die beide ganz witizig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorka (11. April 2008)

Bloodlight schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal Fragen was die coolsten Setze sind die euch Gms geschriben haben....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mögen deine Gegner unter dem Getrampel deiner Hufe erzittern -Tauren Krieger-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (11. April 2008)

Vorgestern hab ich einen echt geilen bekommen.

Ich: Nein danke das wars dann auch schon. Ach ja, bekomm ich so ein tolles Abschiedsmakro?
GM: Sorry, leider hat die mein Wichtel gefressen aber er wird dafür gerade im Keller von der Sukku bestraft.

Gott, hab ich ich weggeschmissen.


----------



## Levictus (11. April 2008)

Profee schrieb:


> ALso ich hab da auch mal ne GEILE Erfahrung mit meinem Krieger(seijmor) gemacht !
> 
> Ich habe vor Kara diese "Violette Pfad ..." - Quest angenommen und bemerkte das ich wie Viele den Falschen Ring genommen Hab -.-*
> 
> ...




also ich hab den gleichen fehler bei der quest gemacht und den GM um hilfe gebeten.
da hat der GM gemeint i soll zum questgeben gehen und mit ihm tanzen, dann lässt er sich sicher umstimmen das ich mir die quest nochmal aussuchen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. ich so "ähm lol ... " und stand in der nähe des npc da flüsteret der gm wieder " tanz lieber nicht, sonst wir noch der allianzler dort neidisch" 

lol


----------



## MuMa (12. Mai 2008)

Mögen deine Wichtel keine Gewerkschaft gründen...


----------



## Kiros0017 (12. Mai 2008)

"Und denke immer daran : Es ist eine Angriffsblase!"


----------



## :+:Mayu:+: (12. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Igi_90 (12. Mai 2008)

das beste war "mögest du dich nie in deinen wurzeln verfangen" war dort auf mondkin geskillt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtelf_Jäger (12. Mai 2008)

Ich fand auch toll, als ein GM zu meinem Jäger meinte:

Möge dein Aspekt des Affen dich nie zu einem werden lassen!

ich hab mich soo weggelacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kolopol (12. Mai 2008)

Nachtelf_Jäger schrieb:


> Ich fand auch toll, als ein GM zu meinem Jäger meinte:
> 
> Möge dein Aspekt des Affen dich nie zu einem werden lassen!
> 
> ...




Geil ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (12. Mai 2008)

Ich hatte gestern nen schlecht gelauten GM abbekommenei der Flug Quest auf der Insel fliegt man ja über Brutallus ich habe mich hingeshadowstept und konnte Sunwell sehen von drinnen,der Müll war nur das Brutallus mich erwischt hat und ich starb.hatte keine lust mich beim Geisterheiler wiederzubeleben also schrieb ich Ticket.Fragte seine üblichen Fragen und dan aufeinmal:Wie zur Hölle bist du dort hin gekommen?
Hab ihm gesagt ja wusste nichts von Usichtbarerwand und so und der meinte dan:Achja deshalb machst du auch ein Schattenschritt dahin?
Ich dan:Ich schwöre ich wusste es nicht.
GMu weisst das du da was verbotenes gemacht hast?
Ich:Ähm ,nein
GM:Gut ich beleb dich wieder,bestraft wirst du trotzdem.....
Ich:Oh danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufeinmal stand in in OG und wurde von allen verprügelt......

GM:Viel spass in der World of Warcraft,möge die Horde dich ewig weiter Campen...

Ich wolte antworten doch das ging nicht mehr,naja musste mich durch sterben,weil ich dan in OG nicht den Geisterheiler usen wollte,hat etwas gedauert....

Das nächste mal überlege ich mir wo ich sterbe und benutz lieber meinen Ruhestein ....


----------



## TheOneRs (12. Mai 2008)

Militrin = ich

(mein problem war bereitz behoben)
Militrin: "vielen dank für die hilfe, und nein es gibt kein problem bei dem sie mir behilflich seien können, ja ich wünsche ihnen auchnoch einen schönen tag in der world of warcraft und ich werde mich nicht scheuen neu tickets aufzumachen wenn ich hilfe brauche!" 
<GM>: "immer diese spieler die mich mit ihren makros abfertigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (12. Mai 2008)

Mir hat mal einer zu mein Krieger geschrieben: Mögest du nie die Aggro Ferliehren. Dadrauf ich: Ich bin off Krieger^^


----------



## oens (12. Mai 2008)

ich als moonkin habe letztens zu lesen bekommen "mögest du nie die mauser kriegen und dein federkleid immer schön glänzen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Judgem (12. Mai 2008)

"Ruhestein und Gottesschild machen noch keinen Helden"


----------



## 3nliver (12. Mai 2008)

An Priest:
Mögen deine Heilzauber die vielen törichten Spieler heilen und diese vom Tod bewahren^^

aber ps: bin shadow^^


----------



## Zhou Tai (12. Mai 2008)

Ich unterhielt mich gestern mitem gm weil ein Grafikfehler in SW war und die Wasseroberfläche nicht zu sehen war 
Gm: Ich kenne dein Problem und unsere Goblins und Gnome arbeiten schon mit hochdruck an diesem Problem!
Ich : Ich hoffe das SW net trockengelegt werden muss ,wo gehen dann die armen kroks hin .
Gm: Keine Angst wir machen aus SW New Ogrimmar .
Ich: Aber nur wenn aus Ogrimmar New SW wird.
Gm: Können wir dann aus SW eien Oase machen.
Ich : Jau klingt gut ....gibts dann auch Bikini-Nachtelfen?
Gm : Natürlich udn Harris Pilton kommt auch vorbei .
Ich : Sehr gut !
........
Den rest hab ich vergessen:

Gm-schlusssätze: Mögest du dich nie Mausern!
                          Möge dein Fell immer mit Perwoll gewaschen sein!


----------



## DJ CJ (12. Mai 2008)

Slit schrieb:


> Nach beantwortung meiner Frage, etwas unter Zeitdruck:
> Ich: "danke für die Hilfe. Du kannst im Moment nichts mehr für mich tun, ich zögere natürlich nicht, euch GM's bei weiteren Problemen wieder zu kontaktieren. Ich wünsche dir noch einen schönen Tag und Ich denke meine Attacken werden schon treffen, danke."
> GM: "Immer diese Makros..."
> Ich musste lachen
> ...


loool wie geil des muss ich auch machen gleichmal gm anschreiben XD


----------



## walker20 (12. Mai 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Aufeinmal stand in in OG und wurde von allen verprügelt......
> 
> GM:Viel spass in der World of Warcraft,möge die Horde dich ewig weiter Campen...


Über den GM würd ich mich beschweren. Er soll venünftig arbeiten und nicht so ne Kindergartenmickymausscheiße abziehen.

"Uuhhh, du hast was PÖSES(tm) gemacht. Jaaaa, du musst bestraft werden. Hähä, dann stell ich dich mal nach OG. Näää, wat bin ich ein witziger GM..."

Das ist keine Dienstleistung, sondern ne Rüge vom Chef wert. So ne Behandlung kriegste in der Schule vielleicht kostenlos von deinen Mitschülern, wenn sie dich nicht leiden können, aber dafür auch noch 13 Euronen im Monat blechen...starkes Stück, echt.

Ich glaube sowieso, dass GMs ne moderne Form von ELIZA sind...ganz sicher sogar, denn meistens antworten sie mit Sätzen, die nicht so ganz auf das passen, was man vorher grade geschrieben hat.


----------



## oens (12. Mai 2008)

einen hab ich noch...auf die frage ob er (der GM) mir noch behilflich sein kann habe ich sowas wie "ich hätte gerne full-t6" geantwortet...darauf hin meinte er "mit t6 kann ich nicht dienen allerdings hätte ich einen prototypen von t7...aber da du ja nur t6 wollte hast du da wohl etwas pech und deine chance vertan"...irgendwie blöd sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hiddi (12. Mai 2008)

mit meiner undead hexe ,

Pass auf an welchen Leichen du knabberst... du weißst nie,welcher Zwerg sich zuletzt gewälzt hat !

ich fand den soo geil xD


----------



## Sty (12. Mai 2008)

Ich: "Du nicht nehmen Pilz"
Gm: " Van Cleef gut zahlen für euren Kopfens"


Ansonsten durfte ich mir immer nur anhören dass meine Rüstung niemals rosten möge.

Naja hab in meinen paar Jährchen nur 4x was mit nem GM zu tun gehabt ^^


----------



## Neradox (12. Mai 2008)

TheOneRs schrieb:


> Militrin = ich
> 
> (mein problem war bereitz behoben)
> Militrin: "vielen dank für die hilfe, und nein es gibt kein problem bei dem sie mir behilflich seien können, ja ich wünsche ihnen auchnoch einen schönen tag in der world of warcraft und ich werde mich nicht scheuen neu tickets aufzumachen wenn ich hilfe brauche!"
> ...



Lol, made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ich finds echt geil, das GMs (fast) immer echte Spasskanonen sind.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Mai 2008)

vyn schrieb:


> "Noch so ein Ding und du wirst gebannt"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


XD ich brech ab is das geil


----------



## Gott92 (12. Mai 2008)

ich hab da ganz lustige storys...

1. ich mit meinem schurken ein ticket geschrieben ka weshalb. am ende meinte der gm sowas in der art wie "mögen die schattendich auf ewig verstecken"
daraufhin ich: "das werden sie, die haben angst vor mir, alle haben angst vor mir!"
gm: "oh ... angriffsblase + ruhestein" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. ich hab mit schami ticket geschrieben. am ende sagte der gm: "mögest du nicht über deine totems stolpern"
darauf ich: "oh der war schlecht .. hab ich die letzten 2male schon gehört, gibts keinen besseren?
gm: "doch klar"
ich: "ja nämlich?"
gm. "Cu"

3. ich stand mal in desolace als ich ein ticket schrieb...am ende sagte der gm zu mir "viel spass noch im steingrallengebierge" und ich so "öhm lol? ich bin in desolace" und der gm "oh .. da bist du sicher schnell hingelaufen, is ja nebendran" dumm nur das ich die ganze zeit in desolace war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villa2 (12. Mai 2008)

Möge dein Feuer deine Freunde erhellen und deine Feinde vertreiben^^xD


----------



## KinayFeelwood (12. Mai 2008)

ich hatte einmal nen problem (beschreibe die gschichte eben^^)
also ich bin in azeroth (!) einfach in der luft geschwbt und konnt nichts machen (keine hacks ) das hatte glaube iwie mit so nem typen zu tun (ich wollt nach exodar) der kein bc hatte habe den gebufft und so (mit den geilsten buffs unsichtbarkeit entdecken und unterwassaatmung xD) egal dann hats nich mit laden angefangen und dann war schiff auf einmal weg und ich hing in der luft überm ROTKAMMGEBIRGE (!!!) konnte nichts machen kein ruhestein kein feststcken nich ma mit aderlass selbst killn dann hab ich ticket geschrieben (habe mich immer weiter richtung ashenvale bewegt xDDD) und dann fings so an:

GM : Ich grüsse euch Meisterin der Dämonen Evennia ich bin (name vergessen ~,~) und will dir bei der lösung des problems helfen.
Ich : beschreibe das problem auf seinen wunsch hin
dann werd ich nach sw geportet 
GM: Ich habe dich nach Sturmwind teleportiert kann ich dir noch helfen
Ich : Nein danke , aba thx für die hilfe
GM : Gut dann verabschiede ich mich und hoffe das dir weder dies sklaven noch die seelensplitter ausgehen.

das war so lol^^


----------



## Foertel (12. Mai 2008)

Ich hab ma einen wat gefragt weil mein Autoloot net funktioniert hat und ich das erste karaFragment net bekommen habe, helfen konnt er mich net, aber als ich dann am Ende meinte.

Ich: na, dann muss ich es wohl nochma machen -.-

GM: Na, hast das doch schon einmal geschafft =)




(Das erste und einzige mal bis jetzt das ich bei einem GM nen Smiley gesehn habe)


----------



## Gott92 (12. Mai 2008)

=( kann mal jemand zu meinem post "made my day" sagen? =( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (12. Mai 2008)

Gott92 schrieb:


> ich hab da ganz lustige storys...
> 
> 1. ich mit meinem schurken ein ticket geschrieben ka weshalb. am ende meinte der gm sowas in der art wie "mögen die schattendich auf ewig verstecken"
> daraufhin ich: "das werden sie, die haben angst vor mir, alle haben angst vor mir!"
> ...


made my day!!!!eineinself

biste jetzt zufrieden oder besser gesagt hast du dich jetzt damit befriedigt


----------



## LiangZhou (12. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kawada (12. Mai 2008)

<GM>Mögen deine Blitze immer treffen.
Ich: Bin Verstärker.
<GM> Dann soll nie wer unter dir sterben.
Ich: Verstärker = Melee Oo.
<GM> Dann sollen halt deine Äxte immer treffen.
Ich: Öhm sorry aber ich trag nen kolben und ne faustwaffe.
<GM> Hm Okey dann viel Spass no beim Spiel. Bye


----------



## ramsleier (12. Mai 2008)

Hexer:

Dann wünsche ich Euch noch viel erfolg in azeroth, nilo. und möge der hintern eurer sukkubus stehts knackig bleiben. 

ich hab mich sowas von weggeworfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (12. Mai 2008)

ramsleier schrieb:


> Hexer:
> 
> Dann wünsche ich Euch noch viel erfolg in azeroth, nilo. und möge der hintern eurer sukkubus stehts knackig bleiben.
> 
> ...



Also mein Sukkubus hat immer was an und weigert sich strickt, es auszuziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BausBoai (12. Mai 2008)

look at this... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BausBoai (12. Mai 2008)

look at this... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BausBoai (12. Mai 2008)

sry für doppelpost..un is was schiefgelaufen mit dem Bild..naja schreib ich so:
<Ich>: Blödes Makro
<Gm>: Ich benutze keine Makros, ich diktiere alles einem kleinem Gnom der für mich in Lichtgeschwindigkeit tippt.
<Ich>: xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## woggly4 (12. Mai 2008)

Dreimal das gleiche und nie ein Link. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Troll23 (12. Mai 2008)

Als Dudu : Mögen deine Freunde immer nachwachsen


----------



## BurningShaddow (12. Mai 2008)

<Möge dein Wasser und deine Manakekse immer frisch und lecker sein>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lightcatcher (13. Mai 2008)

GM: "Mögen deine Dolche schärfer sein als die Rüstung deiner Gegner!"

Lol ich bin Schurke......


----------



## Borberat (13. Mai 2008)

;o) Der wollte/konnte den Boss in BW Hero nicht wieder fit machen, ich bissl rumgespamt was das soll, 2 Stunden durch die Ini gerannt und dann sowas, dauerte auch ne ganze zeit das gechatte, schreibt er:

"Mögest du doch endlich einem anderen GM schreiben!!!!"

Ich hab mich abgelegt vor lachen^^


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (13. Mai 2008)

Der beste den ich in letzter Zeit gehört habe: 

"Mögest du noch viel Spaß haben als rasendes Fellknäul, Heiler oder als wiederstandsfähiger Bär haben."


----------



## Dorthonion (13. Mai 2008)

Musste nen GM wegen nem verbuggten Questmob anschreiben, am Ende meinte er dann zu mir (Nachtelf, Schurke)

<GM> Dann noch viel Spaß in WoW und möge Elune stets über deinem Weg scheinen.
<Ich> Wenn die scheint sehen mich aber doch die Hordies im Stealth
<GM> Nagut, dann möge sie halt unauffällig scheinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (13. Mai 2008)

GM : gibt es nochwas was ich für dich tun kann ?

Ich : ja son cooles Klassenmakro!

GM : ne, da bekomm ich immer Spamm Makros von den Spielern

Ich : ROFL, alles klar hau rein ^^


----------



## Flamme (13. Mai 2008)

...und pass immer schön auf deine totems auf - stolpern ist voll peinlich...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidor (13. Mai 2008)

<GM> GIbt es sonst noch etwas was ich für dich tun kann?
Ich (Makro gespammt): Nein,es gibt nichts mehr was du für mich tun kannst,ich weiss,dass ich eine Angriffsblase hab und dass mich das heilige Licht nie verlassen wird.
<GM> Immer bekomm ich nen Makro an den Kopf geschmissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich: Was sollen wir Spieler denn sagen?
<GM>Wir spammen doch keine Makros.Wir schreiben nur schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich: Kann ich auch....
Ich (makro): Hey friend,welcome to our ......
<GM> Hey friend,i want to buy a goodbye-macro for a paladin.


Ich hab mich so schlapp gelacht x


----------



## Pandemonios (13. Mai 2008)

hatte wegen iwas ticket geschrieben und als dann frage kam ob er mir noch helfen könne meinte ich : " ja zeig deine blaue robe!"

gm: " dies grad dreckig, also wenn du ne grüne wolke siehst könnte ich das sein"

ich: ich bin ingi, ich saug dich einfach ab und verkauf dann gm-partikel im ah

gm: sorry, legendarys sind soulbound^^


----------



## bagge93 (13. Mai 2008)

*überleg unter welchem vorwand man ein ticket schreiben könnte* ^^ ich schreib fast nie tickets bin zu faul dazu deswegen hab ich auch nur die standard-sprüche...leider...aber klingt super was ihr hier schreibt...alle seiten durchgelesen und die ganze zeit am lachen xD


da hat einer geschrieben:

<GM>: Kann ich dir bei einem weiteren Problem behilflich sein?
[Ich]: Ja...
<GM>: Das wäre?
[Ich]: Ich hab da so ein Forunkel am Ar***. Das brennt wie die Hölle.
<GM>: Dieses Problem ist uns bekannt. Wir können leider nichts dagegen tun.

....das hast du eher nich geschrieben, das stammt aus allimania -.- als wer im forum lügen muss um sein ego zu stärken is echt zu bemitleiden =P

bye


----------



## Monsterwarri (13. Mai 2008)

Möge deine Klinge das Ziel immer kritisch treffen.
Möge deine Rüstung immer rostfrei bleiben.


----------



## Oimdudla (13. Mai 2008)

"Mögest du bald von einem anderen GM ein lustiges Klassenmakro bekommen."   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (14. Mai 2008)

Grade erst Gespräch gehabt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

01:28[Aywyn]: achso, na dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bekomme ich jez n tolles abschiedsmacro? *g*
01:30[Rothgos]: Wenn du keine weitere Frage hst, werde ich mich natürlich von dir verabschieden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


01:30[Aywyn]: *jubel*
01:31[Rothgos]: Also keine weiteren Fragen? ^^
01:31[Aywyn]: Neee ich glaube nicht...
01:31[Rothgos]: Bist du Heiler, Eule oder Feral? 
01:31[Aywyn]: *lacht* Feral... iwas bestimmt über mein fell,kann das?
01:32[Aywyn]: also echt, dich möcht ich immer ham als GM... die anderen ham ja nur macros  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
01:32[Rothgos]: Genau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann wünsche ich dir noch einen schönen Abend, Aywyn. Möge dein Fell immer flauschig sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


01:32[Aywyn]: ICH WUSSTE ES 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


01:32[Rothgos]: Hehe.
01:32[Aywyn]: so, dann gute ancht schönen abend noch!
01:32[Rothgos]: *Winkt*
01:33[Rothgos]: Dankeschön.
01:33[Aywyn]: *zurückwinkt*
01:33[Aywyn]: bitte schön
01:33[Aywyn]: bye

geiler GM!


----------



## Malefizia (14. Mai 2008)

auch toll als wl:
mögen eure gesundheitssteine nie so schmecken wie sie aussehen.

den kannte ich  zur abwechslung mal noch nicht ^^


----------



## Big Tank (14. Mai 2008)

Bloodlight schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



glaub ich nicht


----------



## Lucelia (16. Mai 2008)

grade mit meinem Schamanen-Twink, nach einer klaren Ansage über die G15:


"Dann verabschiede ich mich wieder von dir und wünsche dir noch eine angenehme Nacht. Mögen die Elemente dich in deinem Kampf gegen deine Feinde nie im Stich lassen, weiser Schamane Mithraw!"

*stolz kuck*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

weiser Schamane... jaja... ich bin doch erst stufe 32  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tassy (16. Mai 2008)

Das ist mir erst vor kurzem passiert ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tassy (17. Mai 2008)

/push =0


----------



## Existence@Horde (17. Mai 2008)

GM: Gibt es sonst noch ein Anliegen, bei dem ich dir helfen könnte?
Ich: Hast du mir denn überhaupt schon geholfen?
GM: Dann wünsche ich die noch einen schönen Tag und möge das Licht mit die sein.

Oder noch ein anderer:

Voweg: Ich vergas meine Abzeichen zu looten...

GM: Hallo Barogas. Hättest du kurz Zeit für mich, um über dein Problem zu reden?
Ich: Ja
GM: Du willst also deine Gilde als Gildenmeister auflösen?


----------



## Gnomthebest (17. Mai 2008)

Existence@Horde schrieb:


> GM: Gibt es sonst noch ein Anliegen, bei dem ich dir helfen könnte?
> Ich: Hast du mir denn überhaupt schon geholfen?
> GM: Dann wünsche ich die noch einen schönen Tag und möge das Licht mit die sein.



lol wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Existence@Horde schrieb:


> Voweg: Ich vergas meine Abzeichen zu looten...
> 
> GM: Hallo Barogas. Hättest du kurz Zeit für mich, um über dein Problem zu reden?
> Ich: Ja
> GM: Du willst also deine Gilde als Gildenmeister auflösen?



hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  pwnd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garosh (17. Mai 2008)

mögest du nie in deine eigenen fallen treten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab huntertwink gespielt


----------



## Seni/kori (17. Mai 2008)

nachdem ich mit ihm ungefähr 2 1/2 stunden über VERABSCHIEDUNGEN diskutiert habe, kam ein selbstausgedachtes!

Also, dann wünsche ich dir noch einen schönen abend und weiterhinviel Erfolg  bei deinen Abenteurn in Azeroth. Möge der Geist der Naaru dich auf deinen Reisen behüten und vor dem Netherflüstern beschützen.
((Ich hoffe dass war jetzt originell genug!))

hab ihm dann auch noch eine schön lange verabschiedung geschrieben = )


----------



## Chrissian (17. Mai 2008)

das ist ja schön =)


----------



## dietmax (17. Mai 2008)

"Mögen deine Gegner immer blöken wie Schafe."

und

"Mögen dich deine Kameraden nicht nur als Waser- und Brotliferant schätzen."


----------



## MC Creep (17. Mai 2008)

Die GMs schreiben ja netter Weise immer wenn sie sich verabschieden etzwas Klassenspeziefisches dazu und naja bei mir hat einer geschrieben:"Mögen sich deine Gifte nie mit deinem Essen vermischen!"

Könnt euch ja denken was ich für ne Klasse spiel! ;D

Mfg


----------



## King_M (18. Mai 2008)

Ich bin Krieger und mein Lieblingssatz ist:
"Möge niemals ein Paladin für deine Beute würfeln"


----------



## Daronos (18. Mai 2008)

ich = shadow-priest

GM: und möge das Goldene Licht deiner Seele immer rechtzeitig, das Leben deiner Freunde erhalten.
Ich: nenn mich net holypriest^^ ichbin shadow
GM: dann möge dein Licht auf deine Feinde niederregnen und ihre Geister erlösen.
Ich: als shadow arbeitet man mit schattenzaubern nicht mit holycasts.
GM: ein guter shadow heilt auch ab und zu
dann war er off...


und das fell meines dudus soll immer hart wie stahl sein.... net ma khorium kann er mir wünschen tz tz


----------



## Dotter (18. Mai 2008)

Mage:

mögest du bei Blizeln niemals schielen

dudu:

aufdas deine krallen immer scharf bleiben


----------



## Damatar (18. Mai 2008)

asl das problem mit den Geschrumpften schultern bei orks war:
GM: Mögen deine hosen nicht auch noch einlaufen^^


----------



## Hamy (18. Mai 2008)

Meine Lieblingsantwort eines GMs war:
"Mögen dich deine Totems niemals im Stich lassen."
"Ach Dreck, falsches Makro sorry. Heute ist nicht mein Tag."

^^


----------



## Soldier206 (18. Mai 2008)

Der geilste Satz den ein GM einmal zu nem Kumpel von mir gesagt hat war: "So ich muss jetzt schnell weg. Ein Gnom steckt irgendwo in einem Schornstein fest und die Horde hat ihn gefunden und holt schon Feuerholz" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissian (18. Mai 2008)

> Mage:
> 
> mögest du bei Blizeln niemals schielen



Der ist lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gywn (18. Mai 2008)

Das hat ein Gm zu einem aus der Gilde gesagt

Stelle deine Totem niemals in den Sonnenbrunnen, sonst fangen sie an zu schimmeln :-)


----------



## BaLR0g (18. Mai 2008)

"Mögen deiner Sukkubus niemals Haare an den Beinen wachsen."


----------



## Arîon1988 (18. Mai 2008)

Mage: "möge dein Schaaf immer reich an Wolle sein" -.-


----------



## t0bsi (18. Mai 2008)

vor knapp einer Woche, 

GM: Kann ich dir noch bei einem anderen Problem weiter helfen?
Ich: Nein danke.

------ nach knapp einer Minute warten -------

Ich: Ähm, bekomm ich noch einen von diesen schönen Standardsprüchen?
GM: Was für ein Spruch?
Ich: Nja ich wünsche dir noch einen schönen Tag in der World of Warcraft und dann was Klassen bezogenes.
GM: Achso, ok einen Moment.
      Ich wünsche dir noch einen schönen Tag in der World of WArcraft und mögest du nie beim Ansturm        ausrutschen.
Ich: Hehe, danke.
GM: Kein Problem.


----------



## Socrat (18. Mai 2008)

Kinder Kinder,

habt ihr auch noch andere Sorgen ? Langsam frage ich mich warum die elterliche Freigabefunktion nicht erweitert, bzw. durch Blizz gesteuert wird.
*Ticket Verbot für Kinder und max. Spielzeit 2 Std. am Tag.* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So viel abgeschriebene Scheisse hab ich lange nicht mehr gelesen, und was sollen die GM's auch anderes machen ausser mal dieses oder jenes macro zu drücken wenn quasi jedes Rotzblag den ganzen Tag nur darauf wartet ein Ticket zu öffnen. 

Ich spiele seit Release auch täglich und hab erst 2mal ein GM kontaktieren müssen...

Aber was rege ich mich überhaupt auf ? !!!


----------



## Anderoth (18. Mai 2008)

Socrat schrieb:


> Kinder Kinder,
> 
> habt ihr auch noch andere Sorgen ? Langsam frage ich mich warum die elterliche Freigabefunktion nicht erweitert, bzw. durch Blizz gesteuert wird.
> *Ticket Verbot für Kinder und max. Spielzeit 2 Std. am Tag.*
> ...



Weil du jemand bist der den Thread net versteht? Neidisch oder was?
Das ist ein Spaß von den GM's dass sie solche Makros benutzen und die Spieler erfreuen sich auch daran und diese lustige Geschichte teilen sie mit uns hier und keiner erstellt absichtlich sinnfreie Tickets um so einen Spruch lesen zu können.

Auf dein "Ticket Verbot für Kinder und max . Spielzeit 2 Std am Tag." kann ich nur mit einem Antworten:
Was ist dass nur für ein Müllvorschlag? Ohne Ticket kann man keinen GM kontaktieren wenn man Hilfe braucht. Wenn da jetzt ein 12-Jähriger Spieler einen Mob net looten kann(Laut deiner Aussage sind des Kinder) soll er einen GM net kontaktieren können nur wegen seinem Alter? Das ist absolut sinnfrei!!!
Jeder hat das gleiche Recht Hilfe in Anspruch zu nehmen in Form der Tickets egal welchen Alters.

Jeder hier bezahlt 13 &#8364; im Monat um einen Monat spielen zu können, was theoretisch gesehen bedeutet dass man sich das Recht mietet, 24 Stunden jeden Tag im Monat lang zu zocken, es ist unmöglich aber das Recht hat man sich gemietet. Jeder Spieler spielt höchstens ca. 5-10 Stunden am Tag manche auch weniger als 5 aber das machen sie freiwillig.
Die Eltern eines 12 Jährigen oder der 12 Jährige selber zahlen genauso diese Art von Miete wie du! Also hat der 12 Jährige genau das selbe Recht wie du! Da gibt es garnix zu diskutieren. Wenn du deinen völlig sinnfreien Vorschlag durchsetzen wollen würdest, solltest du am besten zu den Eltern gehen und nicht zu Blizz, denn Blizz kann da nix machen, da sie dieses Recht für die 13 &#8364;/Monat zugesichert haben.

Denkts du die bist der UbaroxXor, nur weil du 2mal einen GM kontaktieren musstest? Das hat überhaupt nix mit Skill oder sonstigen zu tun dass man nur 2-, 3- oder 4-mal oder mehrmals den GM kontaktieren musste. Du hast einfach Glück gehabt, dass du nicht sehr oft Problemem begegnet bist. Und die Gamemaster schreiben net umsonst am Schluss "Bei Fragen Problemen zögere nicht, ein Ticket zu schreiben.". Also soll man kein Ticket aufsetzen wenn man eine Frage, weil man dann weniger Skill hat oder dumm ist?Wenn manso eine Frage hat die einem kein Spieler beantworten kann, soll man darauf verzichten? Ich zitiere mal einen ganz berühmten Spruch welcher auch absolut zutrifft: "Wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm." Du hast offenbar zu wenig gefragt denn ansonsten würdest du net so nen Müll schreiben.

Um deine Frage "Aber was rege ich mich überhaupt auf ? !!!" zu beantworten:
Du regst dich völlig sinnlos auf den das was du da verzapft hast ist völlig, sinnloser Schwachsinn.

Mfg


----------



## Curumo (18. Mai 2008)

Soldier206 schrieb:


> Der geilste Satz den ein GM einmal zu nem Kumpel von nur gesagt hat war: "So ich muss jetzt schnell weg. Ein Gnom steckt irgendwo in einem Schornstein fest und die Horde hat ihn gefunden und holt schon Feuerholz"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ok das das war mein erster lacher des tages,
der Spruch ist mal wirklich hammer, obwohl ich meine von einer ähnlichen Geschichte mit einen Zwerg gehört zu haben *grins*

nun mein bester spruch war

"Mögest du in deinen Eisblock nie Frostbäulen bekommen"

spiele Mage ja aber zu der Zeit war Eisblock noch Skillabhängig und bin Arkanum fand es aber trotzdem lustig


----------



## Sniggers (18. Mai 2008)

"möge dein pet dir nicht die haare vom kopf fressen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m4ri (18. Mai 2008)

schade zu mir hat der gm keinen lustigen spruch gesagt,
aber er hat mir ein kostüm angezogen für 1std war echt ein netter gm
und davor hat er mich noch in einen frosch verwandelt und gesagt:
"entschuldigung, verklickt" 


mfg


----------



## dragon1 (18. Mai 2008)

Socrat schrieb:


> Kinder Kinder,
> 
> habt ihr auch noch andere Sorgen ? Langsam frage ich mich warum die elterliche Freigabefunktion nicht erweitert, bzw. durch Blizz gesteuert wird.
> *Ticket Verbot für Kinder und max. Spielzeit 2 Std. am Tag.*
> ...


man kontaktirt gm`s wenn ein bug ist, oder ein spieler sich unmoeglich benimmt. wenn jemand nen doofen ticket aufmacht sagt der gm auch und es gibt kein spruch 


Anderoth schrieb:


> Weil du jemand bist der den Thread net versteht? Neidisch oder was?
> Das ist ein Spaß von den GM's dass sie solche Makros benutzen und die Spieler erfreuen sich auch daran und diese lustige Geschichte teilen sie mit uns hier und keiner erstellt absichtlich sinnfreie Tickets um so einen Spruch lesen zu können.
> 
> Auf dein "Ticket Verbot für Kinder und max . Spielzeit 2 Std am Tag." kann ich nur mit einem Antworten:
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gut geschrieben


----------



## Elito (18. Mai 2008)

hab ich irgendwo mal gelesen aber ich fands zum brüllen.

GM: Und mögest du immer Schutz im Licht finden.
Spieler: Ich bin aber Shadow-Skilled.
GM: Keine Kekse für die dunkle Seite! *wegrenn*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TvP1981 (18. Mai 2008)

Ich mach nu auch für jeden feststeckenden Mob nen Ticket auf, ganz einfach weils die Spielmechanik auf dem laufenden hält. Gebe immer an, wo sich der Mob befindet, wie er heißt und dann ist gut. deshalb kommt man schnell auf ne hohe Anzahl an Tickets. Aber ohne diese würden die Mobs noch tage später hängen.


----------



## MiKlAtScH (18. Mai 2008)

lol manche sind echt ma hammer^^


ich habe immer bekommen:mögen die geister deiner gefallenen feinde mit dir sein oder:mögen die schatten in dir niemals erlöschen 

aber der geilste:mögen deine heilenden hände deinen verbündeten viel freude bereiten xD da musste ich auch lachen wo ich das einer aus meiner alten gilde gesagt habe meinte sie gleich:zu mir oder zu dir^^


aber ma was anderes schonma das gefühl gehabt ein gm hat langeweile und ärgert euch bzw hilft euch?

hatten vorgestern bisl kara gemacht war echt nice nur beim prinzen hats irgendwie nich gefunzt.wir schon voll am meckern trotzdem weiter versucht war so 3 versuch aufeinma rennt der prinz zu allen hin super nova alle tod man konnte echt denken ein gm hatte langeweile udn wollte uns ärgern^^


----------



## AgeTwo (19. Mai 2008)

http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/4471/sc...08184727gb2.jpg

das große in der Mitte isn GM mit Langeweile


----------



## PinkBunny (19. Mai 2008)

"Mögest du immer genug Vitamine zu dir nehmen damit deine Mutblase nicht vorzeitig platzt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wollte mal, einen Gm aus seinem Schneckenhaus der konstruierten Worthülsen locken und hab geschrieben bevor er sein makro anbringen konnte:
"So, das wäre alles. Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe und möge dein Geduldsfaden bei den Problemen von uns Spielern niemals reissen."
GM: "Welch frommer Wunsch, bei Uther. So sei es."
Ich "^^"
GM: "Dann wünsche ich dir noch ganz viel Spaß in der Welt von Warcraft und möge das heilige Licht Dich und deine Verbündeten schützen und deine Feinde zerschmettern aufdass sie erkennen mögen, dass der Name des Gottesschildes Angriffsblase lautet."
Ich wieder: "^^"
GM: "Initiiere Battlereport -> Angriffsblase und Ruhestein" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ging dann noch eine Weile so weiter davon hab ich aber keine screens


----------



## LordNero (20. Mai 2008)

hatte heute morgen auch einen(war das problem das es in Sturmwind ein Loch im Auktionshaus gibt wo man auf die Anhöhe zu den Auktioneren kommt):

08:57[GM]: Sei gegrüßt Sicas, hier spricht Gamemaster [Name]. Entschuldigung für die Störung, hättest du einen Augenblick Zeit für mich? Ich habe dein Ticket bezüglich dem Problems mit einem Loch im Spiel erhalten.
08:58[Sicas]: ja klar nur ich sitze grad auf nem greif richtung arathi
08:58[GM]: Das Loch befindet sich in Sturmwind, richtig?
08:58[Sicas]: genau
08:59[GM]: Danke für den Hinweis, Sicas. Wir werden das geschilderte Problem näher untersuchen.
08:59[Sicas]: gern geschehen ^^
08:59[GM]: Hast du denn sonst noch etwas auf dem Herzen?
09:00[Sicas]: nein, kann ich den so einen abschluss spruch haben? =)
09:00[GM]: Ich wünsche dir noch einen schönen Tag und viel Spaß in World of Warcraft. Mögest du immer erfolgreich in den Schatten verschwinden.
09:00[Sicas]: thx

Richtig bin Schurke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _delarus_ (20. Mai 2008)

Möge nie ein Seelensplitter in deiner Handfläche steckenbleiben.


----------



## Riane (20. Mai 2008)

@Anderoth
Na super, da hast du nun einen riesen Text geschrieben, aber ich glaub du hast ihn nicht verstanden.
Weisst du, genau die drecksblagen die hier mit ihren coolen Sprüchen, die sie vom GM bekommen haben rumprollen, heulen im nächsten Thread umher, warum es so lange dauert, bis ihnen ein GM zurück schreibt.
Und nun liess mal nicht nur die Makros von den GM's sondern auch den Rest von den Typen, weshalb sie einen GM kontaktiert haben. Dann wirst du Socrat verstehen!

So long..


----------



## Anderoth (20. Mai 2008)

Ich verstehe ihn immer noch net das ist in meinen Augen immernoch Müll was er da schreibt.
In meinen Augen hat jeder Spieler egal welchen Alters ein Recht auf Gleichberechtigung.
Sollen sich doch die paar wenigen Leute aufregen, dass ihnen ein GM net antwortet nach kurzer Zeit.
Ich habe ja hauptsächlich seinen dämlichen Vorschlag und seine Meinung kritisiert kurzum, seine Antowrt auseinander genommen.
Aber wenn du das nicht verstehen willst bitte, jedem seine Meinung

Mfg


----------



## Flipbo (20. Mai 2008)

Soldier206 schrieb:


> Der geilste Satz den ein GM einmal zu nem Kumpel von nur gesagt hat war: "So ich muss jetzt schnell weg. Ein Gnom steckt irgendwo in einem Schornstein fest und die Horde hat ihn gefunden und holt schon Feuerholz"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das ist ja mal echt geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anderoth (20. Mai 2008)

*Mit Feuerholz zu Kamin schleich* Oh der Gnom ist weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (20. Mai 2008)

Was die Gleichberechtigung anbelangt, geb ich dir ja auch vollkommen recht.
Jedoch regt er sich wie gesagt, darüber auf, mit was für Gründen hier die GM's _angenerft_ werden.
Und das Problem ist wie gesagt halt so, dass genau die Personen, dann rumwhinen und die GM's beschuldigen, dass sie ihre Arbeit nicht nakommen, dass sie ja (wie du auch geschrieben hast) ihr unglaublichen 13€ zahlen dafür, nur um irgend einen dämliches Makro von ihnen zu bekommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 5H4DOW-M4N (20. Mai 2008)

-- ups--


----------



## Qonix (20. Mai 2008)

5H4DOW-M4N schrieb:


> Bin zurzeit auf nemm Anime trip
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Flascher Fred


----------



## 5H4DOW-M4N (20. Mai 2008)

jo hab ich bemerkt ^^

hab zwei buffed seiten offen *hust*


----------



## Cyress (21. Mai 2008)

Wegen Problemen kontaktiere ich selten GM's meist sind es irgendwelche Mobs die im Boden stecken oder Pflanzen die in der Luft hängen o.Ä.

Habe da zwei kleine Geschichten.
Einmal war das Problem, dass ich mit einer Freundin (sie Hunter, ich Verstärker) eine Questreihe im Schattenmondtal gemacht habe. Wir mussten Eliteriesen kloppen in BE Kostüm. Wir waren am richtigen Ort und auch beide verkleidet. Die Riesen hießen alle gleich, aber trotzdem zählte irgendwie nur jeder zweite Kill. oO GM angeschrieben und der meinte es läge am Hunterpet.
Da haben wir beide aber blöd geguckt. Wegstecken ging ja nicht, das Vieh musste ja für uns die Riesen tanken. =) Naja, 8 oder 10 hätten wir töten müssen nach 20 Riesen war der Quest dann fertig.

Hab mal ne BE Priest gezockt und von dem GM kam dann die Verabschiedung: "Dann wünsche ich dir noch einen schönen Abend, werte Blutelfe der Allianz." oder so ähnlich. Das Ticket hatte ich geschrieben, weil die Priesterin im Arsenal als Ally angezeigt wurde. Naja, bekanntes Problem gewesen und der GM hat mich auch nur ins Forum geschickt. Fand ich aber trotzdem nett. =)


----------



## Saji (21. Mai 2008)

Mein bester Spruch am Ende eines Gesprächs mit einem GM?

"Da wir dich leider nicht im Spiel erreichen konnten, haben wir dir Post zukommen lassen [...]"

Da wartet man drei Stunden und genau dann, wenn man käckern muss, meldet sich 'n GM... -__-


----------



## D4mn 1t (21. Mai 2008)

Cyress schrieb:


> Habe da zwei kleine Geschichten.
> Einmal war das Problem, dass ich mit einer Freundin (sie Hunter, ich Verstärker) eine Questreihe im Schattenmondtal gemacht habe. Wir mussten Eliteriesen kloppen in BE Kostüm. Wir waren am richtigen Ort und auch beide verkleidet. Die Riesen hießen alle gleich, aber trotzdem zählte irgendwie nur jeder zweite Kill. oO GM angeschrieben und der meinte es läge am Hunterpet.
> Da haben wir beide aber blöd geguckt. Wegstecken ging ja nicht, das Vieh musste ja für uns die Riesen tanken. =) Naja, 8 oder 10 hätten wir töten müssen nach 20 Riesen war der Quest dann fertig.



das is so nen petbug oder so

wenn nur das pet auf dem mob draufgeht wird weder der questkill gezählt noch gibts loot, aber wenn man irgendeinen dot oder so draufhaut gibts alles

mein gm hat mal gesagt

"Mögest du beim Anstürmen niemals über deinen bart stolpern" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyress (21. Mai 2008)

Nein, der Bug ist es nicht und das was du meinst ist auch kein Bug. Wenn du das Pet auf den Mob schickst und das Pet killt den Mob alleine gibt es nichts, da der Kill nicht für dich gewertet wird.

Die Mobs die wir killen mussten waren Elite und wurden selbstverständlich von uns ebenfalls attacked, das Pet alleine hätte ewig gebraucht. Trotzdem wurden die Kills für uns nicht gezählt, was in dem Falle nicht normal ist.


----------



## Deaty (21. Mai 2008)

Hab heute nen ganz neuen bekommen, den hab ich noch nie gelesen:

Nachdem der GM und ich uns über das Wetter in Deutschland und seine Arbeitsstelle in Irland unterhalten haben, bekam ich einen netten Spruch am Ende:

 "Möge sich die Nachwelt ob Deiner Heldentaten in Versen und Hymnen überschlagen"

War echt ein cooler GM.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spochtl (24. Mai 2008)

Ich hab mal als Geist im Eschental in einer Lampe gesteckt und kam nicht mehr raus, hat dann ein Ticket geschrieben das sich schon witzig gelesen haben muss, so ala "Kann mich mal ein GM freirubbeln", hier mal sinngemäß was er gesagt hat:

GM: Hallo Spelter, mein.....
Ich: Hi, klar hab ich Zeit
GM: Dann rubbel ich dich kleinen Flaschengeist mal frei *rubbelrubbel*
Ich: LOL, danke, endlich kann ich zu meiner Leiche zurück. 
GM: Ich hab doch jetzt 3 Wünsche frei
Ich: Stimmt, was wünscht du dir?
GM: Dann wünsche ich dir noch ein schönen Abend in der Welt von Azeroth und möge das Loot reichlich sein, die Flöhe allerdings gering
Ich: Lol, danke und ebenfalls ein schönen Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fand ich sauwitzig. Musste allerdings auch gut ne Stunde warten damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordwolf1994 (24. Mai 2008)

Als *jäger*:
[GM]: "Mögest du nie versuchen einen Druiden zu zähmen"
*Schmeisweg*
Hach ja, GMs...Wir lieben sie für ihre sprüche und hassen sie für die langen wartezeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg Nordwolf


----------



## Geibscher (24. Mai 2008)

Spochtl schrieb:


> Ich hab mal als Geist im Eschental in einer Lampe gesteckt und kam nicht mehr raus, hat dann ein Ticket geschrieben das sich schon witzig gelesen haben muss, so ala "Kann mich mal ein GM freirubbeln", hier mal sinngemäß was er gesagt hat:
> 
> GM: Hallo Spelter, mein.....
> Ich: Hi, klar hab ich Zeit
> ...



wo bleibt man im eschental inner flasche stecken? :O


----------



## Megamage (24. Mai 2008)

Nordwolf1994 schrieb:


> Als *jäger*:
> [GM]: "Mögest du nie versuchen einen Druiden zu zähmen"
> *Schmeisweg*
> Hach ja, GMs...Wir lieben sie für ihre sprüche und hassen sie für die langen wartezeiten
> ...



AAAAALLLTT Hatte ich schon so oft!  

Ich habe mal nach einem schönen abschieds makro gefragt da kamm:



> Mögest du immer von den Klassen makros der Gamesmaster verschont bleiben



Ich habe mich so weggeschmiessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkCreed (24. Mai 2008)

Hab einen Gm angeschrieben weil ich keine Quests mehr fertig machen konnte, nachdem er mir geholfen hat...

GM: "Kann ich sonst noch was für dich tun"
Ich: "mmh... da du mir nicht sagen kannst wann wotlk rauskommt eigtl. nicht"
GM: "Nein das kann ich leider nich =)"
Ich: "Schade, krieg ich wenigstens noch einen Pala-Spruch?"
GM: "Nein, sonst bekomm ich ärger mit dem Chef ;P"
Ich: "Bitte was? Hat der was gegen HordenPalas?"
GM: Dieser GM ist zurzeit nicht verfügbar...

Wie fies is das den? Der mochte wahrscheinlich selbst keine Palas.. war wahrscheinlich n Ally Schamane ^^ xD


----------



## Cr3s (24. Mai 2008)

Bloodlight schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ähem Blizz loves teh Horde!


----------



## NakedChef (24. Mai 2008)

Ich bin mal mit meinem Warritwink in Darnassus durch den Boden gefallen. Naja und da war irgendwie alles rosa..... 

Hab dann halt ein Ticket geschrieben...... und eben gesagt das hier alles rosa ist......
So.....

Als der GM das problem dann gelöst hatte, hat er noch diesen sehr netten Satz fallen lassen

GM: Siehs so..... jetzt weißt du wenigstens wie Paladine das Spiel sehn.....


----------



## Shaure (24. Mai 2008)

Als Paladin:

Mögen deine Füse den Boden unter dir weihen!


----------



## Megamage (24. Mai 2008)

Shaure schrieb:


> Als Paladin:
> 
> Mögen deine Füse den Boden unter dir weihen!



Auch Jut


----------



## Leviathan666 (24. Mai 2008)

Ungeschlagen auf Platz #1: 


*"Es war mir ein inneres Champagner-Bad."*


(Nach dem einige Mobs in Loch Modan nicht mehr respawnten)


----------



## Ollivan (24. Mai 2008)

siehe bild...xD


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toddy37 (24. Mai 2008)

Ich habe mal eine nettes und lustiges Gespräch mit ein Gm geführt:

02:39[Thalistas]: Guten Abend Znäppez, ich bin Gamemaster Thalistas und gekommen aus den grünen Hügeln von Mulgore. Entschuldige bitte die Störung, hättest Du einen Augenblick Zeit, um mit mir über Katzen auf der Insel zu sprechen? 
02:39[Znäppez]: ja habe ich
02:40[Thalistas]: Du weißt also nichts von der großen Katzenflucht?
02:40[Znäppez]: nein leider nicht 
02:41[Thalistas]: Vor einiger Zeit haben einige Orcische Gamemaster angefangen, die katzen zu grillen, was, mit Knoblauch und einigen Kräutern jedem Gamemaster geschmeckt hat.
02:41[Znäppez]: oh  die armen katzen
02:42[Thalistas]: Leider hat der gute es aber ein wenig übertrieben und auf Vorrat gekocht. Also sind die restlichen katzen, obwohl sie nicht gut schwimmen konnten, nach Azeroth geflohen.
02:42[Znäppez]: puh da sind sie ja in sicherheit 
02:42[Znäppez]: oder?
02:43[Thalistas]: Solange der Gamemaster, dessen Namen ich lieber nicht nenne, auf der Insel festsitzt und ihn keiner um Hilfe ruft, schon.
02:44[Znäppez]: oh gut da haben die katzen glück gehabt 
02:44[Znäppez]: ach und wie ist es mit denn meerschweinchen?
02:45[Thalistas]: Gibt es leider keine im Spiel.
02:45[Znäppez]: das muss ich ins forum posten ES MUSS meerschweinchen geben ! oder sind die auch geflüchtet?
02:46[Thalistas]: Nein, die sind leider dem allseits beliebten Meerschweinraggout zum Opfer gefallen.
02:46[Thalistas]: Leider bekam man nichts als sinnlose Blähungen von ihnen, also wurden sie nicht weiter gezüchtet.
02:47[Znäppez]: ohh nein so etwas schlimmes kann man doch net tuhen ! 
02:48[Thalistas]: Hast Du sonst noch etwas auf dem Herzen, Znäppez? 
02:48[Znäppez]: nein danke diese informationen muss ich erst mal verkraften 
02:48[Thalistas]: Dann wünsche ich Dir noch viele spannende Abenteuer in Azeroth und der Scherbenwelt. Mögest Du stets treue Freunde an Deiner Seite haben und Deine Schafe keine Schweinereien in Deinen Taschen veranstalten. 

Und ansonsten : Mögen deine Schafe ein ganzen Streichenzoo füllen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoobinatorXXX (24. Mai 2008)

standart spruch wenn nen bug meldest: Dieser Fehler ist uns bekannt...


----------



## REM0RiA (24. Mai 2008)

Slit schrieb:


> Nach beantwortung meiner Frage, etwas unter Zeitdruck:
> Ich: "danke für die Hilfe. Du kannst im Moment nichts mehr für mich tun, ich zögere natürlich nicht, euch GM's bei weiteren Problemen wieder zu kontaktieren. Ich wünsche dir noch einen schönen Tag und Ich denke meine Attacken werden schon treffen, danke."
> GM: "Immer diese Makros..."
> Ich musste lachen
> ...



auf seite 3 beim lesen hängen geblieben...


das hier rockt mal alles ^^ Rogues bringen halt die besten Sachen hervor ^^ (muss nochma ins rogue-forum reinschauen) ^^


----------



## Autark (24. Mai 2008)

Als Priester:

GM: Und mögest du das Gleichgewicht zwischen Licht und Schatten finden

Ich: Ich scheue das Licht, für mich gibt es nur den Schatten


Als Mage:

GM:Mögen die Schafe dich nicht in deinen Träumen verfolgen

Ich: Nein keine Sorge, die habe ich vorher schon gegrillt :-)

GM: dann guten Appetit


----------



## Spochtl (24. Mai 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> wo bleibt man im eschental inner flasche stecken? :O



Ich bin in der Höhle mit den Verrückten Druiden verreckt und am Friedhof nahe des Splitterholzpostens rausgekommen. Dann wollte ich zu meiner Leiche zurück, streifte eine Laterne die da am Friedhof rumsteht und blieb stecken.

Flaschengeister / Lampengeister kommen ja immer aus solch alten Öllampen hervor in Aladin (wer kenn den Bud Spencer Film nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Was liegt also näher als ein GM zu fragen ob er einen aus der Lampe / Flasche rubbelt weil sein Geist da drin steckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, das freikommen hab ich auch schon versucht. Gibt da in der Hilfe ein Buton dafür, ein Ticket aufmachen wollen, das Thema wählen Feststecken und dort gibt es noch bevor ein Ticket eröffnet wird eine kleiner Hilfe dafür.


----------



## Âlidâri (24. Mai 2008)

Profee schrieb:


> ALso ich hab da auch mal ne GEILE Erfahrung mit meinem Krieger(seijmor) gemacht !
> 
> Ich habe vor Kara diese "Violette Pfad ..." - Quest angenommen und bemerkte das ich wie Viele den Falschen Ring genommen Hab -.-*
> 
> ...




Em..find das ja sehr lustig, aber (ich hatte das selbe Problem) mein GM hat meine verbindung unterbrochen, wieso bei dir nicht? war der nur böse? hrhr


Zum Topic:
"Auf dass du nie auf deinen Wichtel trittst." (oder ähnlich, aber so in der Art wars^^)


----------



## Ronas (25. Mai 2008)

Das Problem ist uns bekannt,wir arbeiten daran.


----------



## Toraka' (25. Mai 2008)

gerade eben ein ticket wegen belästigung geschrieben.

GM: hallo toraka, hast du einen moment zeit für mich?
ich: ja
ich: das ging aber fix
GM: ja, seit der spam melden funktion ist in dem bereich nix mehr los (hat in <1 minute geantwortet)
blablabla

Gm: kann ich dir noch bei etwas helfen?
Ich: ich hätte gerne t7, 20k gold, gm rechte, den goldspammr ****** gemeldet und einen abschlusspruch bitte
Gm: die ersten drei wünsche kann ich dir leider nicht erfüllen
Ich: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gm: den goldspammer habe ich gesperrt und hier ist dein Abschlusspruch
GM: mögest du immer genug mana für deine gestaltwandlung haben (ok, nicht der knaller)
Ich: und mögest du keine sinnlosen tickets bekommen
Gm: *zwinkert und winkt zum abschied*


----------



## Kronas (26. Mai 2008)

Hab gemerkt das die wirkung von 'Feuerwasser der Winterfelle' und 'Elixier des Riesenwuchses' nicht mehr dauerhaft vergrößern.

20:29:38 [W From] <GM><Kayatji>: Hallo Darato, mein Name ist Gamemaster Kayatji. Entschuldige bitte die Störung, aber hast du kurz Zeit, dich mit mir über dein Ticket zu unterhalten?
20:29:42 [W To] <Kayatji>: ja
20:32:04 [W From] <GM><Kayatji>: Dann danke ich dir für die Meldung, wir werden es uns einmal genauer anschauen.
20:32:33 [W To] <Kayatji>: hab ja heute genug geld gemacht die 3g ausgaben kann ich mir erlauben^^
20:34:12 [W To] <Kayatji>: das wars wohl vorerst mit meinem traum ein riesendrache zu werden^^ ( [Kugel des Schwarzwelpen] + vergrößerung)
20:35:19 [W From] <GM><Kayatji>: Scheinbar.^^ Dann wünsche ich dir noch einen schönen Abend, Darato, und viel Spaß noch beim Spielen.
20:35:28 [W To] <Kayatji>: heee
20:35:31 [W From] <GM><Kayatji>: Ja bitte?
20:35:42 [W To] <Kayatji>: normalerweise kommt doch noch, ob ich noch mehr probleme habe
20:36:00 [W To] <Kayatji>: und da sag ich immer das ich keine makroverabschiedung haben will^^
20:36:37 [W From] <GM><Kayatji>: Deswegen habe ich es ausgelassen, meine telepatischen Kräfte werden nämlich immer stärker. *hust*
20:36:56 [W To] <Kayatji>: Uri Kayatji jaja
20:37:32 [W From] <GM><Kayatji>: *Verbeugt sich und verschmilzt mit den Schatten*


----------



## mookuh (26. Mai 2008)

letztens zu mir einer (bin krieger)
"Und mögest du immer einen Grund finden dich aufzuregen, damit du nie ohne Wut dastehst"


----------



## Scanfreax (27. Mai 2008)

Bei mir war es mal morgens um 4 oder so... Server schön leer und das farmen leicht gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja... der Bot rennt immer noch rum...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (27. Mai 2008)

Saran schrieb:


> Ich: " Danke für deine Hilfe! "
> GM: " Es war mir ein inneres Champagnerbad. "
> Ich ( überlegt ^^ ): " Bist du andersrum? xD "
> 
> Tjoar fand das ganz funny irgendwie ^^



alter! made my day =)


----------



## Grednedai (27. Mai 2008)

Mage:
GM: Möge dein Wasser und Brot immer frisch bleiben.
Ich: Ich mache aber nur keckse
Gm: Dann mögest du dir nie die Zunge an den frischen keksen verbrennen.


Druide:
Ich: mmmh Der mob ist immer noch Buggy
GM: blablabla
Ich: ok wenns nicht geht
GM: mmmh ich finde das Makro für den satz nicht Sry das du nichst bekommst
Ich: Kein Problem sind eh alle langweilig
GM: Jo hast recht^^


----------



## Fumacilla (27. Mai 2008)

Grednedai schrieb:


> Ich: mmmh Der mob ist immer noch Buggy
> GM: blablabla
> Ich: ok wenns nicht geht
> GM: mmmh ich finde das Makro für den satz nicht Sry das du nichst bekommst
> ...




warum glaub ich dir das so nich?


----------



## AlkAttack (27. Mai 2008)

Mögen deine Dämonen niemals eine Gewerkschaft gründen Hexenmeister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

fand ich sehr gut ^^

mfg


----------



## Tanshuri (27. Mai 2008)

Zu WoW Classic Zeiten hatte ich ein aus purer Langeweile beim Warten auf meine Gruppenmitglieder ein Ticket eröffnet, weil mir vor der Instanz Strathholme ein brennendes Stück Holz *im Wasser* aufgefallen ist. Der Inhalt des Tickets war irgendein Schwachsinn, von wegen phsysikalisch nicht möglich über einen derart langen Zeitraum, gemessen vom Releasetermin bis jetzt.

GM : "Du hast durchaus Recht bei dem besagtem Stück Holz, aber woher willst du wissen, dass es immer das selbe Holzstück ist ? Denn immer wenn du gerade nicht hinschaust, dann tauschen wir es heimlich aus"


----------



## Denewardtor (27. Mai 2008)

Bloodlight schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal Fragen was die coolsten Setze sind die euch Gms geschriben haben....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


achte auf deine Figur, Platte ist nicht dehnbar


----------



## Undead Firemage (27. Mai 2008)

Denewardtor schrieb:


> achte auf deine Figur, Platte ist nicht dehnbar






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke, made my day




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niniria (27. Mai 2008)

GM: So dein BRiefkasten sollte nun wieder funktionieren
Ich: Danke.
GM: Kann ich sonst noch etwas für dich tun?
Ich: Ne, war momentan alles, danke.
GM: Ich wünsche dir noch einen schönen Tag und mögest du mit deinen Feuerbällen die 2kDPS in Stein brennen.
Ich: Ähm laut WoWStats sinds aber mehr als 2k gewesen bei Brutallus^^
GM: Dann mögest du stets einen Moonkin, einen Eleshamy, einen Shadowpriester und einen Hexer mit CoE in der Gruppe haben, sowie einen Retripala im Raid.
Ähm der wusste was ich wollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *nicePiccolo* (27. Mai 2008)

Habe erst vorgestern ein Ticket geschrieben und der GM meinte nur:
"Ich wünsche dir eine gute Nacht!" o_O


----------



## Caveman1979 (27. Mai 2008)

Möge dir nie deine Kunst des Verschwindens verloren gehn !



Ticket eröffnet mit schurke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berzerka (27. Mai 2008)

"Möge dein Blutdruck wieder in normale Regionen sinken"

hat nen bekannter bekommen als err ein etwas hitzigeres ticket geschrieben hat hrhr^^


----------



## Thoradian (28. Mai 2008)

Also ich hab eben einen (Auf Wunsch) handgeschriebenen Abschlusssatz inkl. Rechtschreibfehler bekommen:

Auf Wiedersheen (<-!) und einen schönen Tag noch!
Mögen deine Flüche stets mit denen einer verhassten Schwiegermutter Schritt halten können!

Echt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cathari (3. Juni 2008)

"Wie kommen wir hier wieder runter?" 
nachdem er uns auf ein Dach geportet hat xD


----------



## Plakner (3. Juni 2008)

Ich:Ich hätte ma gerne kein Makro^^
GM: Schönen Abend noch =)


----------



## Dregorath1 (3. Juni 2008)

Dieses Problem ist uns bekannt


----------



## Megamage (3. Juni 2008)

Dregorath1 schrieb:


> Dieses Problem ist uns bekannt



Ja ist sehr verhasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mögest du von den Makros der Fiesen GM's verschont bleiben!


----------



## Dregorath1 (3. Juni 2008)

Tanshuri schrieb:


> Zu WoW Classic Zeiten hatte ich ein aus purer Langeweile beim Warten auf meine Gruppenmitglieder ein Ticket eröffnet, weil mir vor der Instanz Strathholme ein brennendes Stück Holz *im Wasser* aufgefallen ist. Der Inhalt des Tickets war irgendein Schwachsinn, von wegen phsysikalisch nicht möglich über einen derart langen Zeitraum, gemessen vom Releasetermin bis jetzt.
> 
> GM : "Du hast durchaus Recht bei dem besagtem Stück Holz, aber woher willst du wissen, dass es immer das selbe Holzstück ist ? Denn immer wenn du gerade nicht hinschaust, dann tauschen wir es heimlich aus"



Ne wie genial ich hau mich wech^^


----------



## garuda1987 (3. Juni 2008)

Ich habe die Mage q gemacht wo man die schweine verzauberung bekommt, da sie leider buggy  war schrieb ich ein gm an.

als er fertig war schrieb er:

ICH: schön dank für die schnelle hilfe
GMann wüsche ich dir noch viel spaß, Garuda.
Mögen die Elemente und das Schwein stets mit dir sein!

fand es irgendwie lustig weil die gm die ich sonst immer hatte imer nur standard makros benutzen er nicht.


----------



## NarYethz (3. Juni 2008)

bin n811 rogue:
du hast zwar genauso spitze ohren wie trolle, aber du bist schon hübscher

und dann war er futsch, ehe ich ihm sagen konnte, dass ich früher nen troll mage hatte -.-
naja manne sieht sich


----------



## Shadowlink! (3. Juni 2008)

Ich: Bekomme ich denn keinen so schönen Klassenspezifischen Abschiedsspruch ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GM: Hmm, ich bin kein solcher Makrofan, aber ich versuche mir gerade einen aus der Nase zu ziehen.
Ich: Ein GM, der Makros nicht gerne benutzt... HALLELUJAH ! *g*
GM: Möge dein Ross dich niemals als zu unheilig ansehen und dir weglaufen.
Ich: Oh, dass kam etwas spät..*schlachtet Hase ab, versucht Schlachtross zu beschwören : Dieser Zauber ist nicht verfügbar*
GM: Dieses Problem ist uns bekannt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Diese Konversation war vor einigen Tagen mit meinem Pala Twink. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Ich schau nochmal ob ich den Screenshot noch finde)


----------



## Cadat (3. Juni 2008)

GM : Möge dein Fell stets flauschig bleiben!

Ich: Aber ich bin ein Baum ;D

GM: Dann mögen deine Wurzeln stets standhaft bleiben !

Ich: Aber ich bin ein wandelnder Baum!

GM: Ich wünsch dir noch einen schönen Abend.......! 


  ich fands lustisch ^^


----------



## Bignova (4. Juni 2008)

damls bei meinem schurken:
"Mögen sich deine Gifte nie mit deinem Essen vermischen."
süß ;D


----------



## Pseudotachylos (4. Juni 2008)

Der Dämon beim Shartuul-Teleporter fehlte, als ich die Quest machen wollte, daher fragte ich einen GM an:

GM: So, dann schauen wir mal, wo er sich versteckt.
GM: Sieht in der Tat recht verlassen aus. Ich schaue mal, ob er irgendwo auf der Suche nach Kaffee ist.
ich: falls Ihr ihn findet ... er soll mir einen mitbringen.
GM: werde ich ihm ausrichten


----------



## Denewardtor (4. Juni 2008)

muss hier echt über das meiste argggg lachen xD wie das mit der Gewerkschaft von Dämonen lol..... stelle ich mir grad so vor: ne Teufelswache, ein Leerwandler, Wichtel, Sukkubus alle sitzen an einem Tisch, dann kommt der Hexer rein und die sagen ihm: Streik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S. der Hund bleibt dem Hexer treu, Hunde können keiner Gewerkschaft beitreten.


----------



## fereman (4. Juni 2008)

Topperharly schrieb:


> irgendwie verstehe ich euch nicht. einerseits flamt ihr die gm´s zu tote und mowlt rum wie schlecht sie teilweise ihre arbeit vollrichten. andererseits findet ihr es super wie sie ihre sprüche gestalte... für mich ist es scheissegal welches makro welcher gm bnützt oder welchen spruch er mir zum abschied sagt. ein gm is da um zu helfen und nicht um euch zu unterhalten.....




Vieleicht sollte er dir  bei der Rechtschreibung helfen xD


----------



## WINDoSt (4. Juni 2008)

Nachdem ich mir die Mühe gemacht hatte, mit meinem Pala einen Farmbot in Shadowmoonvalley zu verpetzen:

GM: Dann wünsche ich dir noch viel Spaß. Und denke immer daran: Gottesschild und Ruhestein machen noch keinen Helden.

Immer diese Vorurteile...


----------



## noizycat (4. Juni 2008)

Mögen die "Mobs" schon durch deine Anwesenheit umfallen.

(hatte ihn vorher spaßenshalber gefragt, ob er mit net paar Questmobs killen kann XD)


----------



## Imbamager (4. Juni 2008)

oh mann...jetzt weiß ich warum die gm's immer so lange für die tickets brauchen...kein wunder, wenn sie so zu getextet werden von manchen^^


----------



## DaScAn (5. Juni 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> GM:Mögen sich deine Kugeln nie in deinem Lauf verfangen.
> Ich: Ähm...
> GM:Warte:Mögen deine Bolzen immer tötloch wirken.
> Ich:Aber...
> ...



Der Hammer!!! Genial. Danke habe herzlich gelacht


----------



## Pimpler (5. Juni 2008)

und zur zeit finde ich die GM arbeit echt spitze ... 
man bekommtn in spätestens 2 minunten gleich ne antwort auf sein ticket ... 
und sie helfen wirklich wo es geht ... 




also cih hab heute 2 1/2 stunden warten müssen bis sich einer mir zugewannt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schniefer (5. Juni 2008)

hab ma gelsen wie n GM u nem shamy meinte : Rettet die Totem, tötet mehr Biber!

ka ob der schonma da war hab nich alle 34 seiten gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oogieboogie (5. Juni 2008)

mein liebling ist.
<und mögen deine feinde ewig lodern>
<ähh...ich bin frost-mage^^>
<gefrierbrand>
xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Destilatus (5. Juni 2008)

fereman schrieb:


> Vieleicht sollte er dir  bei der Rechtschreibung helfen xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerWintersdorfer (5. Juni 2008)

Hey i-wie seh ich da nix o_O das hab ich öfters...wieso ist das so? kann mein Pc das nicht darstellen oder was?
Das iss total deprimierend   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   need help


----------



## Céraa (5. Juni 2008)

Mögen eure Schafe friedlich grasen!

zu nem mage^^
den find ich echt am geilsten^^
obwohl es alles sowiso nur makros sind.

mfg
ceraa


----------



## Panromir (5. Juni 2008)

Magier -> "Mögen deine Kameraden dich nicht nur wegen deines Wassers und Brotes schätzen" oder so ähnlich


----------



## Shamozz (5. Juni 2008)

Ich habe einen Druiden und mit dem sagte ein 

GM nur: Mögest du als Katze nie gesehen werden.

Ich: Ich bin Healdudu.

GM: Mögen deine HoT's nie auslaufen.

Ich: ne, is klar...

GM: Was soll ich denn sonst schreiben? Die doofen Fell makros?


Wir haben noch 10 minuten geschrieben, dass musste er "arbeiten" gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkdamien (6. Juni 2008)

mögen deine zauber auch weiterhin kritisch treffen olo


----------



## The Future (8. Juni 2008)

Hatte mal nen Goldverkäufer gemeldet und der Gm meinte nur auf das die Goldverkäufer an beiden Ohren aufgehangen werden.


----------



## The Future (8. Juni 2008)

Hatte mal nen Goldverkäufer gemeldet und der Gm meinte nur auf das die Goldverkäufer an beiden Ohren aufgehangen werden.


----------



## The Future (8. Juni 2008)

sry for doppel post


----------



## Xall13 (8. Juni 2008)

DerWintersdorfer schrieb:


> Hey i-wie seh ich da nix o_O das hab ich öfters...wieso ist das so? kann mein Pc das nicht darstellen oder was?
> Das iss total deprimierend
> 
> 
> ...



 mach die augen auf.. hilft sehr oft


----------



## DerWintersdorfer (10. Juni 2008)

Du Hirni......ich meine kein Bild oder animation  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domasch (10. Juni 2008)

Hexer:

Und Mögen deine Dämonen niemals eine gewerkschaft gründen 

Einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (10. Juni 2008)

vikale schrieb:


> Hi,
> Also mim Hexer:
> Mögen deine feinde den weg in deinen seelenbeutel finden.
> Mögen dir deine dämonen immer beistehn.
> ...






Namirèllá schrieb:


> Mit mage:
> 
> GM: Auf das deine Schafe immer schön zart sind.
> 
> ...






Frizzen schrieb:


> (Krieger) mögest du niemals beim anstürmen über deine eigenen beine stolpern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Cibao schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich musste bisher nur einmal einen GM kontaktieren, bei der Verabschiedung bin ich aber vor lachen aus dem Stuhl gefallen:
> 
> ...


hehe, solche sprüche scheinen sich zwischen GMs zu verbreiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (10. Juni 2008)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Rofl is das genial *gg*
> 
> Das is mit Abstand das best ehier im Thread^^


jep, kann ich nur zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eRaz00r (10. Juni 2008)

GM:Kann ich dir sonst noch behilflich sein ?

Ich: was ich euch dir noch sagn wollte... müsst ihr so  komisch  redn oder macht ihr das freiwillig !

GMa es meine Arbeit ist , ist es Pflicht!

Ich : Wie sprichstn du mit deinen rl freunden!

GM :Normal natürlich !

Ich : Gib mir doch mal pls dien beispiel von normal...

GM:ach jez lass mich arbeitn 

Ichk bay

GM:und möge nie jemand auf deine Schafe hauen


----------



## Purga (11. Juni 2008)

Nene Schamie umgehauen ... und der ruft seinen 70er Kumpel, ich will auf nen Kamin springen und lande darin :/
Ruhestein CD, Freisetzen bringt nix...

Eine Minute gewartet. GM schleudert mich in die Luft ich lande wieder im Kamin... und zack Portet er mich kurz bevor ich wieder reinfalle davor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das typische kann ich sonst noch etwas für dich tun?

Dann der Spruch....

"Hier noch fix ne Verwandlung damit du besser nach Andorhal passt!"
Und zögere nicht uns wieder zu kontaktieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zack war ich nen Skelett (debuff) und konnte ne Stunde nicht reiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## olisec (11. Juni 2008)

möge dein aspekt des affen nicht zu selbigen werden lassen


----------



## Süchtling (11. Juni 2008)

The schrieb:


> sry for doppel post



wie geil legt nen doppelpost hin und entschuldigt sich in einem weiteren post....

zum thema. Und mögest du viele druiden töten...


Hatte mich über nen druiden beschwert da er in einer instanz meinem kleinen mage den zauberstab geklaut hat...


----------



## Athelloren (11. Juni 2008)

Als Beweis das GM's auch normal schreiben können:

Topic: Hatten Probleme mit nem Arenateam. Entweder neu gründen, oder das er einen von uns zum Capitain macht.

Ich: Dachte es wäre billiger zu fragen, ob du einen von uns zum Leader machen kannst als neu gründen.
GM: Ich bin nicht billig! Das hätte euch alle 3000g pro Nase gekostet.
Ich: ROFL. bist aber schon n bisschen eingebildet oder?!? ^^
GM: Mindestens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich: Alles klar danke dir.
GM: Möge deine Sukkubus niemals mit deinem Leerwandler durchbrennen.

Als beweis Screenie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baruma (11. Juni 2008)

ne freundin von mir spielt eine draenei magierin und hatte das problem das sie nach dem blinzeln oder wie das heißt in einer wand in burg sturmwind steckte. ruhestein funzte nicht und auch keine portal oder sonstiges. ticket geschrieben. GM meldet sich und holt sie da raus. 


*GM*: kann ich dir sonst noch irgendwie behilflich sein?

*Sie*: nein vielen dank das reicht schon ^^

*GM*: Ich wünsch dir noch viel spass und möge ein taure dich niemals mit einem weibchen seiner art verwechseln!

*Sie*: Oh ja das hoffe ich auch!!!!! xD

*GM*:<<<<<<< Taure!!!! *breitgrins*


ich fands einfach nur urlustig 

wenn sie ihn noch hat stell ich bald mal screeni rein ^^


----------



## Nekramcruun (11. Juni 2008)

gm zu meinem jäger...: möge euer tier euch nie beissen wenn ihr es füttert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ûndertaker1985 (11. Juni 2008)

Mögen deine Flüche nie ihr Ziel verfehlen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanidar (11. Juni 2008)

Ich hatte letztens...

GM:> Möge dein Wasser immer flauschig und deine Schafe immer frisch sein... oder so ähnlich..
Ich: >Typisch Mageklischee... wir können nur Wasser bla bla..
GM:> Wo´s doch wahr ist ^.-


Naja da war vorbei, lach- und Hasskick gleichzeitig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw dies war mitm Mage ^^


----------



## Dante_Dragon (11. Juni 2008)

mein Lustigstes Erlebnis mit einem GM ^^

GM: Kann ich dir sonst noch bei etwas behilflich sein?

Ich: Warum dauert es eigendlich solange bis ihr euer Makro als Antwort getippt habt?

GM: So Erweckt man wenigstens den Eindruck das ich es geschrieben hätte.

Ich: Das glaubst du doch nicht wirklich oder?

GM: Ok der wahre Grund ist, dass man bei knapp 100 Makros irgendwann den überblick verliert.

Ich: OK das klingt glaubwürdig ^^

GM: Gibt es sonst noch irgendwas wobei ich dir helfen könnte??

Ich: öhhm ne ich bin zwar nicht wunschlos glücklich aberhelfen kannst du mir da auch nicht.

GM: OK dann wünsch ich dir noch einen Schönen Tag und mag dein Pfeil immer von der Sehne schnellen.

Ich: Ähhm ich bin Schamane.

GM: Siehst du was ich meine ;-)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da bittet man um einen eigenen klassenspezifischen Satz, und dann sowas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (16. Juni 2008)

moegst du nie fuers fluchen gemeldet werden,hexenmeister Oo


----------



## Hasolek (16. Juni 2008)

als pala 
Gm : " Möge Uther sein Licht über dich scheinen und deinen Hammer erleuchten " 

^^ zweideutig was ^^


----------



## Nyxon (16. Juni 2008)

Hatte mal das Problem auf einem Zeppelin gestorben zu sein,Ticket geschriben hat mich vor UC hingesetzt,
Der hatte mich dann in so eine Fledermaus verwandelt 30min lang und mir Essen und Trinken gegeben,und er war für mich sichtbar. Er war lvl 70 und hatte seine 3 GM Teile an,Robe Schuhe und Kapuze.
Hatte sogar mal Screens,aber habe Formatiert >_<.
War auf dem Server Shattrath  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vieleicht war es sein letzter Arbeitstag....


----------



## Kronas (17. Juni 2008)

Ich: und jetzt kommt gleich wieder so ein makro...
GM: soll ichs kurz machen?
Ich: hmm... warum nicht?
GM: cu
GM: *wink*


----------



## Reraiser (17. Juni 2008)

Zwerg/Krieger

GM: Mögest du immer freundlich gesinnte Spieler antreffen und niemals über deinen Bart stolpern.


----------



## Marvîn (17. Juni 2008)

"Möge ich nie wieder ein Ticket von dir erhalten"

Letztens als ich gefragt hab wieso N811 Männer den Bogen waagerecht halten weil die sonst alle senkrecht haltenxD


----------



## Navyraiser (17. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 frag ich mich aber auch :O


----------



## alexaner666 (17. Juni 2008)

> biggrin.gif
> Gm = "Möge das Heilige Licht mit euch sein "
> Ich = "Ich bin aber Druide ! "
> Gm = "dann möge Elune euch leiten"
> ...


lol!
naja es gibt eben immer mehr allies als hordler und die sind es wohl gewohnt n811 druiden zu helfen.
Bei Horde wärs die Erdenmutter.


----------



## Slow0110 (17. Juni 2008)

Mal ein makro, das ich vorher noch nie hörte:

Axt, Schwert, Kolben, alles ist recht um sie zu verprügeln..

Ich find den geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vincious (17. Juni 2008)

für schurken:

mögest du immer kaltblütig sein

musste ich erst überlegen, was er meinte, aber es war wohl das meucheltalent gemeint


----------



## Blaise2277 (17. Juni 2008)

Bin Druide
GM: Möge dein Fell immer flauschig sein. 
Eben der Standart Spruch.
Ich: Bin aber ein Mondkin
(einige sekunden später)
GM: Dann möge dein Gefieder immer fluffig sein und die nächste Mauser nicht zu kratzig.

Fand das ziemlich nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist schon etwas länger her:
GM: Möge Elune dein schönes Fell beschützen, edler Druide
Ich: Bin ein Mondkin xD (immer das gleiche ^^)
Gm: Oha! Dann auf die Federn liebe Elune!

Juhu ich bin Elune xD


----------



## Rins (17. Juni 2008)

Kurz nachdem mir ein GM das "Schweine-Sheep" (jaja, ich weiß^^) freigeschalten hatte:

GM: Mögen niemals Unwissende auf deine Schafe schlagen.

--- kurze Pause ---

GM: ähhhm... Schweine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (17. Juni 2008)

der beste spruch ist eh der hier möge dein aspekt des affen dich nicht zu einem machen xD hab mich ned mehr gekriegt soooooooo geil


----------



## Palidus/TheReal (17. Juni 2008)

Mögest du nie über deine Totems stolpern, aber deine Gegner"


----------



## Flipbo (17. Juni 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> der beste spruch ist eh der hier möge dein aspekt des affen dich nicht zu einem machen xD hab mich ned mehr gekriegt soooooooo geil




der is echt zu geil xD


----------



## oOroxx (17. Juni 2008)

... und mögest du nicht wegen dem geheule entdeckt werden, (da hat er meinen namen falsch geschrieben)


----------



## White-Frost (17. Juni 2008)

Mögen deine Pfeile niemals dein Ziel verfehlen

Ich trage im moment ein Gewehr

Dann möge deine munition auf ewig treffen

(den buff hab ich immer noch nich bekommen...)


----------



## Vanevil (17. Juni 2008)

Gestern Abend nach einem standart-GM Gespräch, nachdem der GM sein Makro losgelassen hat :

GM: .... und mögen deine Waffen immer im richtigen Gift getränkt sein...

Ich: und mögest du dir beim drücken deiner Makros niemals den Finger verstauchen !

tja entweder war er beleidigt oder zu erstaunt, bekam keine Antwort mehr -.-


----------



## Révera (17. Juni 2008)

Shamy Twink^^

...... und mögest du niemals über deine totems stolpern!

Shadow Priest Main^^

...........und mögest du immer den Pfad zwischen Licht und Schatten kennen!

Meine Lieblingssätze^^


----------



## Nuggels (17. Juni 2008)

mit meinem  neuen Twink dudu
GM:mögen deine  Formen verwandlungen  nie nach hinten los gehen
Ich: Öhm aber ich bin erst 9 ich kann mich nich nicht verwandeln Oo

danach hat er nix mehr gesagt Oo


----------



## Dashy (17. Juni 2008)

Bei mir wars:
"Mögest du auf ewig Albtraum aller Stoffträger sein" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkSaph (17. Juni 2008)

Mögen deine Totems niemals von Holzwürmern zerfressen werden.


----------



## Galbadia (17. Juni 2008)

GM " Mögen deine Feinde weiterhin deine Größe unterschätzen" (Ich bin Zwerg^^...)

-----------------------------------------------------------

GM: " Und möge dein Mana nie ausgehen"

Ich: " Ich bin Feral^^"

GM: " ...Mögen deine Klauen immer deines Feindes Gesicht zerkratzen" ( Da war ich halt mit meinem Druiden Twink unterwegs )


----------



## Zerenox (17. Juni 2008)

Möge der Loot mit dir sein (hatte loot probleme^^)


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (17. Juni 2008)

Ich wollte Teremus killn, der war aber verbuggt.
Also hab ich ein GM-Ticket gemacht.
Nach 1Minute meldete sich der GM und behob das problem.

Sofort griff ich den drachen an und der Gm sagte: "..... und mögest du nie von einen Drachen gefressen werden!"     


Heute war er wieder verbugt.. -> Ticket gemacht.  --> entbugt, ich greif den drachen wieder an und der GM sagt: "Und vergiss nie, der klügere gibt nach!" muahahahah


----------



## Oníshanu (17. Juni 2008)

"Mögest du mit deiner Angriffsblase alles und jeden vernichten"(Pala)

"Mögen die Schatten immer mit dir sein"(so ähnlich auf jedenfall beim Schurken)


----------



## Søren (17. Juni 2008)

möge euch die elemente begleiten .........
Storm earth wind shaman


----------



## Sniper_Line 99 (17. Juni 2008)

"Rettet die Totems, tötet mehr Biber!"


----------



## Nebola (17. Juni 2008)

Beim Mage.
<Gm> Und mögest du beim Blinzeln niemals Schielen 

Der war schon endgeil ^^


----------



## Apophiss89 (17. Juni 2008)

"Möge dein Begleider immer zwischen dir und deinen Feinden stehen" (jäger)


----------



## Arikros (17. Juni 2008)

Taure: "Mögest du nie auf Gnome treten" oder so.


----------



## astro_junkey (17. Juni 2008)

Krieger:
"...und mögest du beim Anstürmen niemals stolpern."


----------



## Vindex (17. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem:

Ich: Warum bist du denn sichtbar?

Er: Bin ich das?


----------



## Pumajäger (17. Juni 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Mögen deine Pfeile niemals dein Ziel verfehlen
> 
> Ich trage im moment ein Gewehr
> 
> ...




Ich bekam nur das überarbeitete Makro

"Mögen deine [insert Munition here] niemals deine Gegner verfehlen"

Oder zumindest so ähnlich weiß nicht mehr sooo genau^^


----------



## Uldanem (17. Juni 2008)

GM:Sonst noch was ?
Ich:Nein?
-schweigen-
G:kommt da noch was?
ICh(mitten im Kampf):Ne Wieso glaubst du das ?
GM:Wegen dem Fragezeichen
Ich(mitlerweille tot):ja wenne magst darfst herkomm und mich rezzen :>
GM kam zu mir ein Mensch in Blau freu mich schon und was macht er  er lacht mich aus >.<
dann kommt noch ein GM ein Troll und lacht mich auch aus >.< voll die fiesen 
GM: ok wenn nichts ist viel spaß noch in der Welt von Wacraft und mögest du zu deiner Leiche wiederfinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leider gottes liege ich da heute noch weil ich mich ausloggte und dann Acc auslief und bis heute nicht mehr bezahlt...
Sry für die schlechte Rechtschreibung


----------



## Saji (17. Juni 2008)

<GM> Gibt es sonst noch etwas, wobei ich dir behilflich sein kann?
<Ich> Ja, kriege ich bitte noch so ein tolles Abschiedsmakro von dir? =)
<GM> Wir nutzen keine Makros!
<Ich> Ui... :O
<GM> [Keine Ahnung mehr, was hier jetzt stand, jedenfalls etwas, das halt zum Jäger passte und ein Makro war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]


----------



## Uldanem (17. Juni 2008)

Ich Hunter ziehe gerade durch ZF
GM"mögest du immer deine Ziele mit deiner Schusswaffe/Bogen/Armbrust treffen"
Ich" ist schwer wenn man keine Pfeile mehr hat gehst mir fix  welche besorgen ;D?"
Oder
GM" Mögen deine Geschosse deine Feinde immer zwischen die Augen treffen"
Ich" Möge dein Kaffee nie halt werden"
GM" Immer werde ich mit Makros abgespeißt =("
Das war auch ein Brüller xD 
Oder mit SPriest
GM" mögen deine Heilungen immer krittisch sein"
Ich" Bin  shaodw!"
GM" mir doch egal ich habe jetzt feierabend viel spaß noch!"
dann hat er mich einfach alleingelassen xD


----------



## Kintaro221 (17. Juni 2008)

Neulich war ich mitm jägertwink unterwegs als ich n GM brauchte:

am Ende der Spruch:
"Möge dein Begleiter niemals Flöhe haben" hab ich mir einen abgelacht^^

mfg Kintaro221


----------



## Larioon (17. Juni 2008)

GM: Und mögest du beim schleichen niemals auf Nägel treten.

Schurke

=)


----------



## Kronas (27. Juni 2008)

14:16:51 [W From]  <Synvalee>: Ich wünsche dir noch einen schönen Tag und dass dein Fell in jeder Form glänzend und frei von Gräsern ist!


----------



## Jenny84 (27. Juni 2008)

Vindex schrieb:


> Ausserdem:
> 
> Ich: Warum bist du denn sichtbar?
> 
> Er: Bin ich das?


der ist nicht schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Uldanem schrieb:


> GM:Sonst noch was ?
> Ich:Nein?
> -schweigen-
> G:kommt da noch was?
> ...


warum nicht mehr bezahlt?
aber das die dich zu 2 ausgelacht haben find ich auch witzig


----------



## PhÈáZ (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo^^
also wir wollten uns mal nach einem neuen realmpool erkundigen ob iwann ein neuer geplant ist desswegen hatte ein freund nen ticket geschrieben und sind dabei wohl auf den geilsten gm getroffen xD 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlexChico1308 (29. Juni 2008)

Als Nachtelf:

"Mögen deine Elfenohren bei der Fraktion "Türrahmen" immer einen wohlwollenden Ruf innehaben" <3

oder als Schattenpriester:

<GM> "Mögest du niemals den Schatten verfallen"
<Racios> "Aber ich bin doch Shadowpriest!"
<GM> "Nun hast du mich überfordert."

Und noch wann anders:

<Racios>: "Möget ihr immer die Bösen Buben der World of Warcraft unter Verschluss halten können!"
<GM>: "In die Box und dann feste Druff!"


----------



## Tricks0r (29. Juni 2008)

Also bei meiner Untoten Schurkin wars auch lustig!


----------



## GermanTrasheR (29. Juni 2008)

GM: *Klebt dir einen großen Aufkleber mit der Aufschrift: "Bitte keine Werbung" auf die Stirn*. Oder so ähnlich. Nach einem Goldspammer ticket. xD

mfg German


----------



## Schokotatze (29. Juni 2008)

Gramarye schrieb:


> "Möge dir dein Backtalent und das Talent wasser aus dem nichts erscheinen zu lassen nie versiegen"...bin mage...und dass fand ich diskriminierend mich einfach als back und getränkeautomat abzustempeln..



So ist das leider mit uns Mage´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreaks (29. Juni 2008)

GM: Dann verabschiede ich mich jetzt und drücke dir meine Gamemaster-Daumen, dass du deine Abenteuer in Ruhe fortführen kannst. 

xD hab ich mir einen abgelacht


----------



## paTschQ (29. Juni 2008)

maverick9999 schrieb:


> Wir waren in HDZ1 und Thrall hing nach dem Kapitän (2. Boss) fest. Dazu muss ich sagen das wir nen Whipe hatten, der Boss dank Dots doch noch down ging^^
> Also GM gerufen, der hat Thrall dann hin und her geschoben, aber es half nix.
> 
> Auf die Frage hin ob der sich uns vielleicht zum Trost mal zeigen möchte:
> ...



denn find ich hammer xD

mfg


----------



## calati (29. Juni 2008)

Find ich als jäger einfach nur zu geil:

Calati: vielen dank für eure hilfe werter GM. ich werde euch weiter empfehlen *g*

GM Garrathas: dann wünsch ich dir einen schönen tag, Calati. Möge dein 
Aspekt des Affen Dich niemals zu einen werden lassen.

Calati:  *Lol*


hab mich schlapp gelacht^^


----------



## Neque neque (29. Juni 2008)

Nekramcruun schrieb:


> gm zu meinem jäger...: möge euer tier euch nie beissen wenn ihr es füttert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


XD


----------



## Neque neque (29. Juni 2008)

Gerade eben hatte ich ne frage - ticket geschrieben... 
<Blizz> [Thalistas]: Dann wünsche ich dir noch viel spaß in Azeroth und der Scherbenwelt. Mögst du stets treue Freunde an deiner Seite haben und deine Schaafe keine schweinereien in deinen taschen veranstalten.
To [Thalistas]: Und wenn ich Lieber Schweine? Schweine FTW


                ------ Stille------
To [Thalistas]: -.-
<Blizz> [Thalistas]: Dieser Game-master hat zurzeit...


ich denk mir nur omg


----------



## Tribitus (29. Juni 2008)

Grad eben erst:
"Mögen deine Schafe immer frisch und dein Wasser immer schön flauschig bleiben...oder so."

Bin halt n Mage^^


----------



## Dark_Paladin (29. Juni 2008)

mir hat mal ein gm geschrieben
mögen dir deine dämonen immer dienen


----------



## Regash (29. Juni 2008)

Mein allerliebster Abschiedspruch, gesagt zu meinem Jäger:

"Mögest Du auch auf Tiernahrung 20% Rabatt bekommen!"

Was habe ich gelacht!


----------



## wowhunter (29. Juni 2008)

GM: Kann ich noch was für dich tun?
Ich: Nein danke hab alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GM:Na denn noch viel spaß in azeroth und möge dein Begleiter ordentlich die aggro halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich: Ich bin aufm mage schon vergessen?^^
---Pause (ca 5 min)---
GM: Egal mögen deine schafe dich nieh um heu anbetteln.

Das war nach nem Problem mit meinem Jäger ich konnte nicht mehr kommuniziern nur üba makros^^
ich schrieb mitm makro ich würde umloggen später funzte es dann wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zaltim (29. Juni 2008)

Regash schrieb:


> Mein allerliebster Abschiedspruch, gesagt zu meinem Jäger:
> 
> "Mögest Du auch auf Tiernahrung 20% Rabatt bekommen!"
> 
> Was habe ich gelacht!




o_Ò Schleicherbung ???

aber is wirklich gut!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2008)

Vindex schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


is zu klein kann man nit lesen


----------



## Neque neque (8. Juli 2008)

Eine kleine GM erfahrung, die ich gerade geniesen durfte:


GM [Name]: Seid gegrüßt [Name], man nennt mich Gamemaster [Name]. Darf ich dir bei deinem  schlachtfeldproblem helfen?
zu [Name]:Gerne
zu [Name]: Das ging aber wohl gemerkt flott
GM [Name]: <--- Raketenstiefel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zu [Name]: xD
zu [Name]: *nichtmehrzusammenkrig*
GM [Name]: was erscheint denn für eine Meldung, wenn du dich anmelden willst?
zu [Name]: ich bin in der warteschlange und das seit stunden, aber er zeigt immernoch "noch 10min" an
GM [Name]: Dann sind zuwenige Spieler da *zeigt verstohlen auf die UhrÜ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zu [Name]: *gg*
zu [Name]: und wieso kann er das nicht einfach mitteilen?
GM [Name]: Er ist nicht sehr gesprächig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zu [Name]: aber ich fühle mich so einsam, mit wem soll ich mich sonst unterhalten?
GM [Name]: Och, schau doch mal in Orgimmar. Da sind dort immer für ein Plausch zu haben.
GM [Name]: *Die... nicht da
zu [Name]: *hust* müsste ich aber vorher umlogen^^
zu [Name]: willste mir nicht helfen?
GM [Name]: Wie umloggen? Bist du kein furchtloser Schurke der PvP machen will? ;-)
zu [Name]: Schon, aber thrall ist ein bisschen besser equipt als ich^^
GM [Name]: nich, das ich angst hätte...
GM [Name]: Aber...
zu [Name]: ... aber irgentwie schon...
GM [Name]: ^^
GM [Name]: Kann ich dir bei einem weiterem Problem helfen, wenn ich schon einmal da bin?
zu [Name] Naja, ein problem hab ich schon, aber ob du mir dabei helfen kannst...
GM [Name]: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GM [Name]: Dann verabschiede ich mich nn von dir [Name] und werde mich auf die Suche nach weiteren Hilfesuchenden spielern machen.
zu [Name]:zum bleistift ist kein alkohol mehr auf der gildenbank...
GM [Name]: OHA! Das ist allerdings ein skandal!
zu [Name]: finde ich allerdings auch
GM [Name]: Ich werde die logs durchgehen. Dden lümmel finden wir. Bestimmt ein Zwerg.
zu [Name]: der meinung bin ich auch...
zu [Name]: ich hab da so nen verdacht...
GM [Name]: Ungeheuerlich. Sowas hätte es früher nicht gegeben.
zu [Name]: tjaja, diese Chinafarmer schrecken vor nichts zurück
GM [Name]: So, ich werde mich jetzt an die logs der gildenbank setzten. Derweil wünsche ich dir eine gute nacht. Bis bald [Name].
zu [Name]: eine bitte hätte ich noch
GM [Name]: Gerne.
zu [Name]: ich würde gerne mal einen GM sehen... und seine kleidung anprobieren *gg* aber du hast warscheinlich um duese uhrzeit zu viel mit schnapsdieben zu tuhn *hust*
GM [Name]: Meine Kleidung willst du haben? *mustert den Gnom* Das würde nicht klappen.
zu [Name]: Naja, str+klick, da wird die Kleidung angepasst... aber die sind warscheinlich zu groß.
GM [Name]: Ihr spracht übrigens mit einem Tauren. So, nun bin ich aber wirklich weg.
zu [Name]: Ach, deswegen der versteckte hinweiß mt orgrimmar!! Ich finde dich und dann werde deine Bewertung exzelent ausfallen lassen MUHAHAHAHAHA /cast vanish
GM [Name]: Bis bald, [Name]
zu [Name]: ich hoffe doch.

________________________________
evtl bisschen lang, abe rich fande, das war einfach zu unterhaltsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ps 3 uhr morgens^^


----------



## meganeo (8. Juli 2008)

Habe mal ca 30 minuten mit nem GM geschrieben, weil ich mein Scheinchen cc haben wollte. Nachdem er mich in ein schwein, otter und Huhn verwandelt hatte bekam ich dieses auch. Allerdings wahren einige nette lacher drin zb.:

"Möge deine Schwein mit dir sein"
"und achja denk dran bei Verwandlung gibt es keine Kritschen Treffer" 
"<Ich> Danke dir, und lass dir die Frische Luft von Paris nicht zu Kopf steigen!
<GM> Frische Luft?"


----------



## Teddyhunter (9. Juli 2008)

Hunter: Mögen deine Pfeile niemals unter dem Moos verschwinden! 

najo...recht unspektakulär... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xinda (11. Juli 2008)

eins vorweg:
ich wusste das mans nicht darf. aber der beweis ist "doof stellen und dabei noch lieb sein" ^^
ich hab wirklich 5 min danach noch gelacht. ich hab zuhause noch mehr solcher dinger.
und ja >.< ich GEHÖRTE zu den ^*´`usw menschen. was mir heute peinlich is xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


[05/16/08]
22:53[Dyndoa]: Hallo, Mîlûnâ ich bin Game Master Dyndoa. Ich hoffe ich störe Dich nicht, hast Du einen Moment Zeit? Es geht um Dein Problem das Du feststeckst.
22:54[Mîlûnâ]: ja leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


22:54[Dyndoa]: Wie bist Du denn da reingeraten?
22:54[Mîlûnâ]: öhm, muss ich das sagen?
22:55[Dyndoa]: Es würde mich interessieren. Hast Du versucht das Trolldorf zu erreichen?
22:55[Mîlûnâ]: *lach* ja
22:55[Mîlûnâ]: danke schön *verbeug
22:56[Dyndoa]: Versuch es ambesten nichtmehr.
22:56[Mîlûnâ]: das ist fies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mondlichtung
22:57[Dyndoa]: Das ist die Strafe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


22:57[Mîlûnâ]: ich hab einen harten willen *lach
22:58[Dyndoa]: Versuchen würde ich es nicht sooft. Da es unter Exploiten fällt, normalerweise gibt es eine saftige Strafe dafür, aber da Du so freundlich bist werde ich beide Augen zudrücken.
22:58[Mîlûnâ]: danke schön für die mühe =)
22:59[Dyndoa]: Hast Du sonst noch was auf dem Herzen Mîlûnâ?
22:59[Mîlûnâ]: öhm, oh, das wusste ich nicht
22:59[Mîlûnâ]: nein, herzlichen dank =)
22:59[Dyndoa]: Ok, dann möchte ich Dich nicht weiter aufhalten Mîlûnâ,mögen die Wilden Instinkte in Dir Dich und Deinen Begleiter beschützen .Einen schönen Abend noch!
23:00[Mîlûnâ]: danke gleichfalls *lach
23:00[Dyndoa]: Danke. 




ps: bei dem danke schön von mir hatte der gm mich aus der felsspalte geholt und oben drauf gesetzt. ihm fiel dann wohl ein das ich ja dann wieder versuch weiter zu kommen >.<
was ich auch getan hätte wenn ich nich so faul gewesen wäre den weg nochmal zu gehen xD


----------



## Sjul (12. Dezember 2008)

dann grab ich mal den thread hier wider aus :böse:

Ich hatte mal mit meinem Krieger ein Problem ich konnte irgentwie keinen Mob mehr hauen auch nach dem relogg nicht also hab ich ein Ticket geschrieben nach ca 2 Stunden meldet sich ein GM

er hat mir halt geholfen und dann am Schluss sagte er: Dann wünsch ich dir noch viel Erfolg in der World of Warcraft und mögest du beim Anstürmen niemals stoplern. Omann ich hab soo gelacht, stellt euch das mal vor^^ So Ein Krieger stürmt mit vollem Karacho auf so nen kleinen Eber zu und dann BAMMM xD


----------



## Xantres (12. Dezember 2008)

CroWeD schrieb:


> "Möge man dich nicht mit einen Jäger-Pet verwechseln"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 oops xD da fällt mir grad was ein^^
also ich bin grad mit meinem DK Lvl 58 in die Scherbe gekommen und brav am questen....
dann sehe ich einen Jäger LvL 62 geflagged (pve server) und sein angebliches "pet"...
ich überleg kurz ob ich angreif, was ich dann auch getan hab ^^
nach kurzer zeit lag der dann auch...aber sein pet lag iwie noch nich und haut auf mich ein...
hab da erstmal kurz dumm geguckt, bis mein mauszeiger über dieses "pet" ging und mir sagte das es ein Dudu war (lvl ?? Totenkopf)
dachte dann erstmal "scheiße" und dann hab ich halt versucht ihn zu killen und am leben zu bleiben^^
er war ganze zeit in katzengestalt bis er auf >15% war und in bär ging...nya aber das war dann auch zu spät und er hat seinen jäger freund besucht ^^
also ich fand das schon iwie lustig aber für n kurzen moment auch n herzinfakt gehabt^^


----------



## youngceaser (12. Dezember 2008)

Möge dein Aspekt des Affen dich nicht zu einem machen 

so zumindest irgendwie ging der


----------



## Maga1212 (12. Dezember 2008)

Möge euer fell immer frei von gnomen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg das is der beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teraluna (12. Dezember 2008)

GM: "Dann wünsche ich dir noch einen schönen Tag und viel Erfolg bei deinem Kampf gegen Arthas und seine frostigen Kollegen, Teraluna"
Meine Antwort: "Erst mal implementieren..."

MFG Teraluna


----------



## Salvdore (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich mit meinem Krieger  

Dann wünsche ich dir noch einen schönen Tag in der World of Warcraft und merke wer Rastet der Rostet


----------



## KLaecKy (12. Dezember 2008)

"Druide -  mögest du nie von einem Jäger gezähmt werden...."


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (12. Dezember 2008)

GM:moge dein fell immer weich bleiben
Ich:es ist doch pervoll gewaschen
GMenn nur mit Pervoll bleibt das fell toll


----------



## Hotgoblin (12. Dezember 2008)

Zu meinem Mainchar (Druide):"Und möge man dich nicht mit einem
                                              Hunterpet verwechseln" :O

Oder auch der hier(kein Scherz hab sogar Screen):"XD Dann wünsche ich dir noch einen schönen und
erfolgreichen Abend und möge deine Klasse nie vom NERF DUDU Geschrei 
anderer Klassen bestroffen sein XD"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nomoka (12. Dezember 2008)

<GM> : Möge die Macht mit dir sein
<Ich> :*Kopfkratz* bin ich falschen Spiel ?
<GM> : Nein, aber aber das ist auch ein geiles Spiel...
<Ich> : Na dann, hast du gut gemacht mein kleiner Padawan...^^

Den fand ich nicht schlecht ^^


----------



## Silyana (12. Dezember 2008)

Der mit Abstand beste Abschiedssatz den ich von einem GM erhalten habe,war mit meiner Schattenpriestern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raelthin (12. Dezember 2008)

Das ist toll :] @ Silyana


----------



## Animos93 (12. Dezember 2008)

Mögen deine totems niemals holswürmer bekommen
möge dir nie das mana ausgehen
...
... kenn ent alle auswendig udn ahb keine lsut die screens rauszusuchen^^


----------



## Kamaji (12. Dezember 2008)

"Mögen dir nicht zu viele Gnome unter die Hufe gelangen."


----------



## NO_exe (12. Dezember 2008)

haha während dem braufest:

"kann ich dir sonst noch behilflich sein? Ich muss weiter, da steckt noch ein zwerg in einem bierfass fest"


----------



## Sjul (12. Dezember 2008)

Silyana schrieb:


> Der mit Abstand beste Abschiedssatz den ich von einem GM erhalten habe,war mit meiner Schattenpriestern
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der hat aber auch paar Schreibfehler drin und is schon bissl freaky drauf aber geil xD


----------



## Silyana (12. Dezember 2008)

Das mit dem Braufest ist ja klasse *lach*


----------



## Forderz (12. Dezember 2008)

"Möge dein Gesundheitsstein nicht so schmecken, wie er aussieht."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NarYethz (12. Dezember 2008)

mein bester war:
"auch wenn deine ohren genauso spitz sind wie die eines trolls, du bist schon hübscher"
(bin n811 wers nich gerafft hat >,<)
mfg


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (12. Dezember 2008)

Forderz schrieb:


> "Möge dein Gesundheitsstein nicht so schmecken, wie er aussieht."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Igitt die sehn ja aus wie grüne, mit warzen bedeckte, dampfende schleimklumpen^^

Be mir als Schamy: "Und pass auf, dass du nicht über deine Totems stolperst. Das kann peinlich sein!"
so oder so ähnlich
Gruss


----------



## Sjul (12. Dezember 2008)

*husthust* zu meinem Krieger mal so: "Mögen deine Waffen nie rosten und mögen dich deine Reppkosten nicht in den Ruin treiben" Dann ich so: "hehe Danke, wünsch dir das gleiche" Er: "Haha ich bin ein Gm, ich kann auf Knopfdruck reppen.."^^


----------



## jojospieler (12. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir spielte sich folgendes ab:
Ich hing wieder mal mit meinem Main (war kurz nach Patch mit neuen Talenten) im Lade-Bildschirm fest (zum 3. Mal in 2 Tagen), da hab ich mit meinem Twink GM benachrichtigt. (is Zwerg und war während Schlotternächte)
GM: "So ich pack mir mal den Kurzen und zieh ihn nach Ironforge."
Ich:"ok!"
GM:"Ui der ist ganz schön schwer für seine Grösse. Was gibst du dem zu Essen?"
Ich:"xD nix besonderes."
GM:"Schönen Tag noch und gib deinem Zwerg nicht mehr so viele (Schlotternachts-)Süssigkeiten"


----------



## Da Crawlerino (12. Dezember 2008)

ich muss dazu sagen ich habe ihn gefrat was er macht wenn er langeweile hat



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eldoriel (12. Dezember 2008)

zu mir(gnom mage): Mögen Schaf,Schwein,Schildkröte und Pinguin dir stets im Kampf zur Seite stehen.

lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loveshaman (12. Dezember 2008)

Bloodlight schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal Fragen was die coolsten Setze sind die euch Gms geschriben haben....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dieser Satz kam nach der Bitte zustade er soll mir doch bitte ein Makro für Tauren geben:

[Qselandro]: Jo. Möge deine Milch immer frisch bleiben! ... Äh nee dein Fleisch immer zart.... 
Deine Hörner immer spitz ? Ach ich gebs auf.


----------



## Yelin (12. Dezember 2008)

Waren letztens in naxx und ich dödel hab auf n falsches item gewürfelt^^ ging alles supi mim gm
und am ende kam der Satz.

19:23 [Biltrana]: Gut, die Mail ist raus. Gibt es neben dem eigentlichem Ticket noch weitere Fragen bei denen ich behilflich sein kann? 
19:24 [Rahwiêl]: nein ich bin zufrieden soweit^^. ich danke dir nochmal vielmals.
19:25 [Biltrana]: Gerne geschehen. Noch weiterhin viel spass in Naxx und mögen die Lootgötter mit euch sein.


----------



## Pandar (12. Dezember 2008)

"und mögest du niemals über deine totems stolpern" 

...und als wir mal ein problem mit nem boss hatten hat der raidleiter ein ticket geschrieben... naja er hat den boss versucht irgendwie zum angreifen zu bringen ... das hat aber nich gekleppt also hat er uns einfach zum nächsten geportet ... ein kumpel und ich haben dann die ganze zeit solche sachen geschrien wie : wir wolln ein kind von dir! und gms ftw!! 
der raidleiter meinte "ich soll euch vom gm schöne grüße bestellen" das war zwar kein satz vom gm aber ich fands ziemlich witzig


----------



## Alaneo (13. Dezember 2008)

bei meinem schamanen-twink:

"Mögen deine Feinde in einem Wald von Totems untergehen!"

bei nem Gildenfreund (Pala):

"Mögest Du niemals unter Blasenschwäche leiden!"


----------



## KILLERxx0 (13. Dezember 2008)

GM: "noch viel spass bei der erkundeung nordends"(oder so ähnlich)
Ich: "öhhm, ich hab nordend schon erkundet, hab auch schon entdecker titel"
GM: "Kann ich euch noch andere fragen Beantworten??"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domkar (13. Dezember 2008)

Mage: Möge dein Wasser niemals trübe werden...


----------



## Boombull (13. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir wars 


Ich wünsche dir noch ein bezauberndes,
stressfreies, grandioses,spannendes, aufregndes,unterhaltsames,
abenteuerreiches,wundervolles,geniales,erholsames,schönes
 und bisher unerreichbares spielerlebnis Deadbull !






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bliba (13. Dezember 2008)

Mit meinem Schurken habe ich immer so Standartsätze wie
"und möget ihr immer im Schatten eures Gegners sein"

Aber der beste mit meinem Pala war nachdem ich mich im Ah verklickt hatte und auf ein Kackteil ein Gebot von 100g hatte.
So das übliche am Anfang, leider kann ich dir bei diesem Problem nicht helfen.
Der eigentliche Abschiedssatz war dann"und das ihr niemals unter Blasenschwäche leidet"
Nach dem ich mich kaputt gelacht hatte und einen Witz gekontert habe, haben wir aber dann noch 8 Minuten geschrieben.
Danach hat er sich normal verabschiedet mit den Worten "vllt. sehen wir uns ja einmal in der World of Warcraft ;-)"

War 4:46 bin dann ins Bett.
Als ich aufgewacht bin hatte ich einmal ein Mail des Auktionshauses mit dem Betrag den ich geboten hatte und von einem Spieler der Leider unter Lvl 10 war mit einem ";-)" im Kasten.
Hab ihn immer noch in der Fl in der Hoffnung das er doch einmal Online kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ist allerdings schon fast ein Jahr her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (13. Dezember 2008)

Also als ich früher noch WoW gespielt hatte war ich mit meinem schurkentwink im Schlingendorntal.
Ich hatte ein Problem, habe ein Item nicht bekommen, also habe ich ein Ticket geschrieben.
Nicht viel später schlug ein blauer Meteorit ein, nicht weit von mir.
Genau da stand nachher der GM. Er half mir bei meinem Problem. Danach fragte er mich ob ich sonst noch ein Problem habe.
Ich fragte ihn, ob er mich verwandeln kann. Kurz darauf war ich ein Pirat. Der GM selber verwandelte sich in ein Giraffe.
Ich bedankte und verabschiedete mich bei ihm. Daraufhin verwandelte er sich in ein Eber, sprintete (100%) weg und  wurde nachher unsichtbar.


----------



## Lothgar (13. Dezember 2008)

"Möge dein Fell immer vor Flöhen geschützt sein Druide und Elune über euch wachen!"

PS: ihr schimpft zu viel über gm´s und macht euch nicht immer lustig


----------



## Désann (13. Dezember 2008)

Der beste spruch den ich ma bekommen habe bezieht sich auf hdw, hab nen kumpel durchgezogen und am ende beim event erschien der enboss net und der GM schrieb " Du hast dieses Event (mob wellen kommen bevor der boss kommt) zu schnell gemacht, daher erscheint der boss nicht. War für mich die Krönung aller GM sprüche.


----------



## Balanvallet (13. Dezember 2008)

Möge der Tod immer bei dir sein

bin dk


----------



## Macaveli (13. Dezember 2008)

bin hunter...
gm: möge dein tot nur gestellt sein^^


----------



## Criscor (13. Dezember 2008)

also bei mir ist es schon ziemlich lange her, kenn das problem auch nimmer, weiß nur noch das ich mit nem GM länger geredet hatte:

Ich: Du bist endlich mal ein klasse gm, der erste, der mir bisher weitergeholfen hat.
GM: Danke, danke. Kann ich dir denn sonst noch irgendwie behiflich sein?
Ich: Nein danke, ich werd noch etwas hier farmen, jetzt ist hier endlich mal Ruhe (Tyrs Hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Musst du jetzt noch lange arbeiten?
GM: ja, leider, ich würde viel lieber selber zocken oder schlafen gehn. Wenigstens hab ich ein paar Tassen Kaffee neben mir.
Ich: tut mir leid für dich, hoffe ich erwisch dich mal wieder, schöne Nacht noch!
GM: danke, den werd ich haben...Viel spass beim farmen noch!

Fand ich ziemlich cool^^


----------



## jolk (20. Dezember 2008)

(habe eben einen Gm kontaktiert da mich(49) ein 56 rare mob durchgehend aus dem Nichts angegriffen hat ( später hat sich herausgestellt, dass der Gegner 10 Meter unter der Erde gespawnt war)) 
so und der Abschiedspruch war : "Mögest du weiter Intelligenzen verteilen in einer Welt der Ahnungslosen."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(der kam in diesem Thread noch nicht vor)


----------



## Reo_MC (20. Dezember 2008)

Rettet die Totems, esst mehr Biber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vallar (20. Dezember 2008)

als pala:

"mögen deine freund endlich glauben das paladine schaden machen können, deine feinden wissen dies ja schließlich schon" oder so ähnlich ^^ fand ich sau geil^^


----------



## dragon1 (20. Dezember 2008)

Kleiner tipp, lieber schurke, nicht mit den vergifteten Dolchen ritzen.


----------



## schicksalslord (20. Dezember 2008)

ich sag zu dem gms immer als abschied:

und mögest du dich nicht selbst mit einem mangro töten


----------



## Slayed (20. Dezember 2008)

Mögen dein Tod immer gespielt sein! 

(oder so ähnlich)


----------



## Ratrix (20. Dezember 2008)

GM:Kann ich sonst noch was für sie tun?
Ich: Ja ich hätte gerne die Robe von Lady Vashj!
GM:Und mit was soll die dann rumlaufen??

MFG Ratrix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schnitt999 (20. Dezember 2008)

ich finds echt geil was hier gepostet wird
ist zum kaputtlache rofl ^^ =) xDD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palaheal (21. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir sagte  Heut einer wegen nem  Achviement:
 Arbeit Arbeit, versuch deinen Mitspielern zu verklickern das sie nicht so rummeckern sollen. 
Das sagte er wegen nem buggy achviement das man manchmal ned kriegt


----------



## Vetsu (21. Dezember 2008)

"Möge dein Gottesschild niemals aufhören bevor du im Gasthaus bist."

Klingt komisch , war aber so.


----------



## Oogieboogie (21. Dezember 2008)

weiß nicht, ob ich das schon gepostet habe, aber folgendes ist nem kumpel mal geschehen:

"Und mögen deine Feinde ewig brennen"
"Ähh...ich bin Frostmage"
"Gefrierbrand?"

ich finds mega =P


----------



## Gocu (21. Dezember 2008)

Vetsu schrieb:


> "Möge dein Gottesschild niemals aufhören bevor du im Gasthaus bist."
> 
> Klingt komisch , war aber so.



Das ist wirklich geil^^


----------



## seymerbo (21. Dezember 2008)

GM: Möge  nie ein Jäger versuchen dich zu zähmen


----------



## German Psycho (23. Dezember 2008)

auf die übliche frage, ob er noch was für mich tun kann, hab ich ihn um gold, xp und würfelglück gebeten.

er meinte, dass er dazu einen kurzen moment braucht. hab dann ca. 10 min nichts mehr von ihm gehört. dann schreibt er mich an, dass er es geschafft hat. 

ich: ???
GM: gold und xp sind für dich auf die mobs in der umgebung verteilt, sobald du sie tötest gehören sie dir. beim würfeln kann ich dir aber leider nicht helfen.


----------



## Komakomi (23. Dezember 2008)

Als ich in naxx beim bossfight den anschluss verpasst habe und vor der tür den kampf beobachtet habe hat sich der gm so verabschiedet:
Mögen deine Ohrläppchen niemals im Türrahmen stecken bleiben, doch dafür ist es leider zu spät. Daher wünsche ich dir: Sollen deine HoT's ewig wieter Ticken.


----------



## Shaguar93 (23. Dezember 2008)

Tassy schrieb:


> Mit meinem Hexer:
> <GM>"Dann noch viel Glück auf deinen Reisen durch die World of Warcraft mächtiger Tassy und mögen deine Dämonen deine Freinde auf ewig verfolgen."
> <Ich>"bin DoT-Lock ;P"
> <GM>"Dann mögen deine DoT's viel Schaden machen"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Geil

Zu mir hat er bis jetzt glaub ich immer gesagt: "Möge dein Fell immer flauschig sein" ;(

MfG


----------



## Esilor (23. Dezember 2008)

Krieger: Möge nie ein Paladin auf deine Beute würfeln


----------



## Tinkapela (23. Dezember 2008)

Todesritter:

Ich wünsche dir noch einen schönen Abend und deinen Gegnern Tod und Verfall


----------



## Celladoor (23. Dezember 2008)

Also die Sprüche sind alles sehr geil. Vorallem merkt man daran meistens, ob es dem GM auch spaß an der arbeit macht, oder nicht.

Wobei ich auch lustige Dialoge hatte:

_Ticket wegen Buggy Mobs om Kurator Raum.
Nach dem Fight kam dann der GM_

Er: Ich habe die Fehlerhaften Gegner während des Kampfes entfernt

Ich: Ah, danke. hab es schon bemerkt.

Er: Kann ich sonst noch etwas für dich tun?

Ich: Jep, kannst du uns den Weg freiräumen bis Aran? Als entschädigung?

Er: Nein tut mir leid. Ich werde auf der GM-Insel erwartet. Würstchen sind schon fertig.

Ich: Gut, dann iss wenigstens für unsernen Schlachtzug welche mit!

Er: Danke, werde ich. Möge das Licht immer mit dir sein.


Auch Geil war, als ich mal ein Ticket schrieb, danach off gehen wollte und ich dann noch kurz aufm handelstwink angeschrieben wurde.
Ticketgrund war schon vorbei. Habe ihn dann noch gebeten mir eine Pala-Abschied-Formel aufzusagen, sprich nen Standart wunsch.
Welchen ich dann auch erhalten habe:

"Mögen dein Gottesschild immer länger als dein Ruhestein brauchen.


----------



## Nachtelf_Jäger (23. Dezember 2008)

Jäger: Möge dein Aspekt des Affen dich nie zu einem werden lassen!

Ich lag am Boden vor lachen *g*


----------



## keev (20. Januar 2009)

[attachment=6537:GM.JPG]

Und was sehr oft kommt

[attachment=6538:GM2.JPG]

LG


----------



## Amoniusi (20. Januar 2009)

Und mögen deine Wasser im sprudeln und deine Backwaren immer frisch sein.

mfg Amo


----------



## Elito (20. Januar 2009)

Tarienna schrieb:


> Da der Gm von mir einen Anraunzer bekommen hat, er solle doch bitte kein Standard Makro zum Abschied nehmen




hab ich auch mal gemacht ^^ bzw ich hab den GM angefaucht das ich makros hasse usw.

als antwort kam:
"Na ok, Elito, dann noch einen guten Abend, und möge das böse Makro-Monster dich niemals kriegen."


----------



## Sentro (20. Januar 2009)

Bei mir hat mal ein GM (der Smileys benutzt hat) gesagt:

"Und jetzt schnetzel sie ab, oder ich komme und schicke ein paar meiner Katzen auf dich los! Noch viel Spaß beim Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"

Find ich einfach geil^^


----------



## KayaDiabolin (20. Januar 2009)

Bloodlight schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nee, oder? xD das ist so ungut, dass es fast schon wieder gut ist. Aber nur fast ^^
Tja, der Schlimmste ist immernoch "uns ist das Problem bekannt usw."


----------



## Midnighttalker (20. Januar 2009)

"Mögest du nie beim springen duch den Boden brechen"
hat mir ein GM geschrieben als ich mit meinem Duiden als Bär unterwegs war...


----------



## r3maire (20. Januar 2009)

Warri:Möge dein Schwert immer mit dem Blut deiner Gegner beschmiert sein.
Hunter:Möge dein Pet niemals verhungern /Mögen deine Pfeile niemals ihr ziel verfehlen
Mage:Möge dein Wasserelementar immer das richtige ziel einfrieren und nicht dich


----------



## rocktboyy (20. Januar 2009)

ICh hab mit main "Nachtelf" ticket geschrieben dann bin ich auf horde char umgeloggt ticket war alles okay und so dann der abschieds satz

"Elune ist mit dir " oder so ähnlich 
ich dann "ähm ich bin Horde Kann sein das ihr was gegen uns habt??""
Dann der gm "Kann ich dir noch weiter behilfch sein?"


----------



## Sisko4 (20. Januar 2009)

Das nächste mal bevor ein GM mir wieder sowas RP-mäßiges schreibt schreib ich ihm nach der Frage, ob er noch was für mich tun könnte:

"Nein Danke, und mögen Euch irgendwann auf diesem Server und besonders bei mir diese unnötigen Endsprüche ausgehen :-P"

oder

"Ja, da wär noch was, könnt ich auch das Zeug bekommen das ihr immer raucht um auf diese endgeilen Endsprüche zu kommen?"

Hoffe danach nur mehr auf ein normales "Ok"....echt ich kann diese geistreichen Sprüche nimmer hören....


----------



## Zesh123 (20. Januar 2009)

Ich fand geil als ein GM gesagt hat "Möge dein Anstürmen niemals in der Wand enden".

lag lachend aufn Boden


----------



## Madhoschi (20. Januar 2009)

Als ich mit meinem Schurken ein Ticket eröffnet hatte:

"Und denke immer daran, ein vergifteter Dolch eignet sich nicht zum Brot schmieren"

Mfg, Madhoschi


----------



## Stofftier89 (20. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mir mal zum Thema Makro Ev. Paris auch nen Makro erstellt und habe dies Promt nach einem Längeren GM gespräch mal ihm gepostet

"Mögen die Reschtschreibfehler in Tickets nicht die überhand nehmen und immer Leserlich geschrieben sein."

der GM antwortete nur 

"Möge deine Tastatur dich niemals kritisch treffen!"

har har ^^


----------



## FakeEpix (20. Januar 2009)

GM: Mögest du nicht so viele Gesundheitssteine essen den auch sie haben viele Kalorien.


----------



## Ziera (20. Januar 2009)

"Möge Dein flauschiger Eulenhintern weder zum Tanken noch zum Heilen missbraucht werden.
Denke immer daran : Du bist für den Schaden zuständig!"

Fand ich sehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrda (20. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/scared.


----------



## Peter1992 (20. Januar 2009)

GM: Denk immer daran es ist eine Angriffsblase
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PALA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vickie (20. Januar 2009)

Vorgestern im BG:

GM: Kann ich sonst noch was für dich tun!?
Ich: Jo
Ich wieder: Ähhh fc, meinte dich garnicht
GM: Ja was denn jetzt, ja oder nein?
Ich: Nene passt schon, dank dir...... Kann auch gerade nicht wirklich gut^^
GM: Ja wenns mehr nicht ist -,-


----------



## Peter1992 (20. Januar 2009)

ich hab noch eins.... kennt doch jeder kommt aus warsong und fallt und fallt und fallt unter der welt rum 
najo ticket geschriben und in auberdine gelandet juhu am arsch der welt 
aber wer steht da neben mir? der Tolle GM in seinen tollen GM klamotten schiebt mir im frühling nahrung vom erntedank fest zu verwandelt mich in nen goblin piraten und portet mich zurück nach stormwind 
Spruch: Mögest du immer auf der World of Warcraft wandeln.


----------



## Groth (20. Januar 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> irgendwie verstehe ich euch nicht. einerseits flamt ihr die gm´s zu tote und mowlt rum wie schlecht sie teilweise ihre arbeit vollrichten. andererseits findet ihr es super wie sie ihre sprüche gestalte... für mich ist es scheissegal welches makro welcher gm bnützt oder welchen spruch er mir zum abschied sagt. ein gm is da um zu helfen und nicht um euch zu unterhalten.....




war klar, dass wieder einer kommen muss und flamT :>


----------



## My_name_is_MR_wow (20. Januar 2009)

vor ca. 2 Monaten kurz vor Winterhauch ticket gehabt wegen sonner kaputen maschiene die Bomben vergeben sollte.(ka mehr aber egal)

GM: Kann ich dir sonst noch.....(standart)....?

Ich: Nö immo nich.

GM: Dann noch ein schönes Winterhauch Fest und mögest du von keinem kritioschen Schneeball getroffen werden.

Hab mich gekugelt vor lachen^^


----------



## Swifity (20. Januar 2009)

Bloodlight schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klingt seeeehr erfunden


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (20. Januar 2009)

Möge deine Waffe immer mit Ruß bedeckt sein damit sie nicht im Dunkeln schimmert und dich verrät

den find ich echt cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MagicDarrok (20. Januar 2009)

Naja, der Satz war zwar nicht nur lustig aber die Aktion dahinter...

GM: "Ich will einen Zoo"
25 Mann Raid der darauf gewartet hat das der loot von nem despawnten boss wiederhergestellt wird verwandelt sich in Maden, Giraffen und was weiß ich noch alles...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selber GM hatte übrigens einen Menschengroßen Gnomen-Avatar mit Buff "Fully Grown Up" somit sind gnome wirklich KINDER (davon hab ich leider keinen Screen mehr zur hand)


----------



## Hotgoblin (20. Januar 2009)

Zu meinem Main (Druide):
"Und mögen dich andere nicht mit einem Hunterpet verwechseln"
oder auch mal was geiles: 
"Und mögen dich andere mit dem NERF DUDU flame aufhören XD"
oder so ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (20. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und des noch vom Piratentag (Grund war das auf Kargath einfach keine Netherwing Eier spawnen und des seid 4 Tagen...da kam dieser Dialog zustande, hab einfach mal mitgemacht)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <- GM pOwned Rechtschreibfehler ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (20. Januar 2009)

Als Pala.

Möge dein Gottesschild nie den Geist aufgeben bevor du den Ruhestein gefunden hast.


----------



## -Zirâ- (20. Januar 2009)

"Vergesst nicht ,Shiala(schurkin),vergiftete Waffen sind kein Besteck!" 
den fand ich SEHR gelungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rezzer (20. Januar 2009)

Als Schurke

<GM> "Mögen deine Feinde dich erst sehen wenn es längst zu spät ist"


----------



## Craked89 (20. Januar 2009)

Ich hing mal in der Kanonenröhre des Flugschiffs in icecrown fest! er hat mich rausgeholt und sagt mir! " In der Kanone sah es echt komisch aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wo kommt eig das feuer da her? "

Sonst sagen GMs immer " Möge dein Begleiter dich nie mit seinem Futter verwechseln!" < Hunter


----------



## Ducmort (20. Januar 2009)

GM zu mir: Und denke daran: Die Wahl der Waffe ist zweitrangig. Hauptsache es rummst!
Ich zum GM: Und mögen dir nie diese tollen Sprüche ausgehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raorkon (20. Januar 2009)

GM: Mögen deine Heilkräfte nie versagen
Ich: Aber ich möchte Dizipil Prister werden.
...
Ich: Na haste keinen Spruch für Diszi Priester ?
GM: Dieses Problem ist uns bekannt.


----------



## Shizo. (20. Januar 2009)

GM: Möge euer Bären Fell euch immer schützen!

ICH: Ähhm bin Eule.

GM: Ach ähm dann eure Federn!

oder iwi sowas war das^^


----------



## Zeus-Black (20. Januar 2009)

[01/01/2009]
00:09 [Irenoraba]: Sei gegrüßt Zeusgreen, hier ist Gamemaster Irenoraba. Ich habe gerade Dein Ticket gelesen, hast Du einen Moment Zeit?  
00:09 [Zeusgreen]: youp ^^ Frohes Neues Jahr ^^ gabs was schönes? XD
00:10 [Irenoraba]:  :-x *Gamemasterbussi* 
00:10 [Zeusgreen]: Gruss an alle deine Kollegen Tirion wünscht euch ein schönes Neues jahr ^^
00:10 [Irenoraba]: Danke danke! War das mit dem Lott jetzt ein Gag oder...?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


00:10 [Irenoraba]: *Loot
00:11 [Zeusgreen]: jaaa ^^ wusste net was ich sonst schreiben soll sry ^^''' feier schön! und nach der Schicht noch ein schönes glas sekt ^^'' sei mir nich bös
00:11 [Irenoraba]: Haha, kein Problem. Mir recht so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


00:11 [Irenoraba]: Hau rein!
00:12 [Zeusgreen]: yo danke Byebye ^^


----------



## Scelen (20. Januar 2009)

Nachdem der GM meiner Gruppe geholfen hatte sagte ich zu ihm

Die Firma dankt

GM: Meine Firma is aber besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danach wurd ich zur Giraffe verwandelt oO


----------



## Tabulon (20. Januar 2009)

Find ich schleimig :3

@Zeus-Black


----------



## Zeus-Black (20. Januar 2009)

na und? wer denkt schon an die GM's die neujahr über arbeiten?
Wollte halt ma nett sein.


----------



## Neotrion (20. Januar 2009)

Zeus-Black schrieb:


> [01/01/2009]
> 00:09 [Irenoraba]: Sei gegrüßt Zeusgreen, hier ist Gamemaster Irenoraba. Ich habe gerade Dein Ticket gelesen, hast Du einen Moment Zeit?
> 00:09 [Zeusgreen]: youp ^^ Frohes Neues Jahr ^^ gabs was schönes? XD
> 00:10 [Irenoraba]:  :-x *Gamemasterbussi*
> ...



kein RL das du um diese Zeit online warst?
Oder gabs einfach ein schluck Sekt und dann wieder ran an den Rechner?^^


----------



## Zeus-Black (20. Januar 2009)

naja kein Bock zu feiern ... war um 0:00 in Ragefire und hab den boss da umgenuked ... ^^


----------



## Juraah (20. Januar 2009)

<GM>ann wünsche ich dir noch einen guten weiteren Abend und noch viel Erfolg. Mögen deine Waffen niemals in einem besonders zähen Cheddar stecken bleiben.

Hab den als Schurke bekommen, weiß zwar nich warum ich gegen käse kämpfen sollte aber fands lustig ^^.


----------



## darkigel (20. Januar 2009)

<GM>ann wünsche ich dir noch einen guten weiteren Tag und noch viel Erfolg. Möge dein Wasser immer schön flauschig sein und deine Schafe immer flüssig.

hatte nenn GM nach meinem ersten ticket geschrieben


----------



## Mcbibo (20. Januar 2009)

Ich habe glaube auch noch irgent wo ein screenshot aus den alten wow zeiten vor bc wo es nicht mal hdz gab das war noch geschlossen aber mit bug konnte man rein und bei so einem haus stand auf einmal ein GM mit afk drüber hatte mich aber schnell verpisst aber davor ein bild gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackshadow3993 (20. Januar 2009)

geil fand ich nun denn mächtiger ordon möge deine rüstung nimals im schritt keifen und dein schwert niemal stupf werden xD


----------



## Scourge TH (20. Januar 2009)

"Mögest du nie über deine Totems stolpern"


----------



## ChaosX (21. Januar 2009)

der letzte den ich bekamm war

Möge deine Müllermilch nie ausgehen 

XD ist eine lange geschichte ^^


----------



## Mazz (21. Januar 2009)

Das geilste was mir mal vor ewigkeiten mit meiner Mage passiert ist:

GM: Auf das die arkanen Ströme dir immer willig sind.
Ich: Äh.. ich bin aber Feuer geskillt.
*kurzes warten*
GM: Jetzt nicht mehr.
Ich: Was?
*schnell "N" drück und nachschau*
GM: Nur' Scherz. Kann ich dir sonst noch irgendwo bei behilflich sein?

Ich hab da vielleicht dumm aus der Wäsche geschaut ^^


----------



## barbarella (21. Januar 2009)

meine traurigster satz den ich hören musste war nach dem account hack.. bei dem der hacker nicht nur alle meine chars ausgelöscht hatte die gilde aufgelöst hat.. etc.. als mein neffe im spiel war .. ich bei ihm zu besuch war und er mich online sah und stutzte... ich mit dem char/account meines neffen einen gm angeschrieben habe... ihn über den hack informierte und bat meinen account zu sperren.. er nur die sorge hatte dass ich account sharing mache....

der spruch war ähnlich: es werden accountstrafen für beide accounts wegen accountsharin erteilt

ihn interessierte auch nicht dass ich ihm erklärte dass ich gerade im kinderzimmer meines neffen stand


ein grosses lob an den gm.. den namen habe ich mir leider nicht gemerkt...


----------



## Agrimor (21. Januar 2009)

Nicht direkt ein Spruch, eher die Gesamtsituation ^^

Nachts am Twinken und in Crossroads auf meine Kollegin gewartet, als plötzlich -und ungerufen- ein GM auftauchte

"Ich wollte nur mal schaun, was ihr hier so macht"

Sprachs und hat mich und die anderen, die zufällig so da waren, in lustige Tiere verwandelt und uns etwas buff-food (von irgendeinem Saisonevent) geschenkt.


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (21. Januar 2009)

Heute hat der GM dies meinem Jägertwink geschrieben...

Möge dein Aspekt der Affen dich nicht in einen verwandeln..^^


----------



## BrdDaSram (21. Januar 2009)

Mögest du niemals über deine Totems stolpern...
..den krieg ich seit 2 Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Coolrambo (21. Januar 2009)

Bloodlight schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ähm ja nice... da sieht man ma wieder wie geil die gm´s drauf sind ... war wahrscheinlich noch früh morgens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rezack (21. Januar 2009)

Gm: Möge deine heilung immer den rechten weg finden!
Ich: Bloß nicht bin doch Schadow!
Gm: Dieses Problem ist uns bekannt, wir arbeiten daran!
Ich: LOL?

dann kam nix mehr ^^


----------



## Crowser19 (21. Januar 2009)

Rezack schrieb:


> Gm: Möge deine heilung immer den rechten weg finden!
> Ich: Bloß nicht bin doch Schadow!
> Gm: Dieses Problem ist uns bekannt, wir arbeiten daran!
> Ich: LOL?
> ...



gms antworten sehr gern mit makro ^^
aber schon lustige sachen hier dabei xD
ich hatte vorgestern ne live überwachung vom gm weil nen boss in AQ20 verbuggt war haben leider versäumt nen screen zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber der gm war chillig drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (21. Januar 2009)

Jäger
Mögen deine Tode immer gestellt sein.
Möge dein Begleiter sich niemals gegen dich wenden.

Magier
Mögest du dein Ziel beim Blinzeln immer treffen.
Möge dein Wasser nie vergiftet sein.


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (21. Januar 2009)

Durch diesen Thread hatte ich ne Super Idee..

Nun laufe ich ständig mit folgender DND nachricht rum...^^

/dnd Dieses problem ist mir bekannt und ich arbeite an einer lösung. Für Fragen und Hilfe, schriebe ein Ticket und wende dich an einem Gamemaster. Mögest du stehts Rückenwind haben!


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (21. Januar 2009)

top @ vorposter?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thomk (21. Januar 2009)

Nachdem er mir einen Tipp gegeben hat als ich nicht mit Kochkunst weiterkan:"Und mögest du viele leckere Wüstenknödel brutzeln" :>


----------



## Therendor (21. Januar 2009)

Unterwegs mit nem druiden-Twink


Schlusssatz des GMs:

"Mögen deine Gestaltwandlungen frei von Flöhen und Holzwürmern bleiben"

Mit einer der besten Sätze die ich bis dato gelesen hab^^


----------



## Lendryll (21. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^
War ein sehr netter GM, der keine Macros benutzt hat =)
------------
Ein Spruch ging ungefähr auch noch so:
"Und pass auf: Diese Gesundheitssteine haben mehr Kalorien als man denkt."


----------



## Kronas (27. Februar 2009)

auch wenn der thread schon älter ist, gibt leider keinen aktuellen
(dieses zitat ist auch schon etwas älter, aus der zeit wo die meisten GM tickets noch schnell gingen)
Ich: was dauerte denn das so lange? das waren bestimmt 1,5 stunden!
GM: genau genommen waren es 2 stunden...

daraus schließe ich mal, dass GMs neben ihren tickets nen timer haben auf dem die offene zeit steht oO


----------



## Schamikus (15. April 2009)

Ein kumpel(hexenmeister) von mir hat da auch was nettes erlebt:

Nach einem Gespräch mit dem GM über einen verbuggten Sukkubus meinte der GM schließlich:

"Möge dir dein Sukkubus auf ewig Freude bereiten"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (15. April 2009)

Ich hab vor kurzem ein Ticket wegen einem falsch zugeteilten Loot gemacht. Irgendwann nach Drei Stunden meldete sich ein Gm dann mal der echt locker drauf war ^^

Ich war mit jemanden aus meiner Gilde grad in Bouty Bay um den Erfolg Blutsegeladmiral zu bekommen und kloppte munter die armen Npcs platt. 

Auf dem Screen erkennt Ihr die letzten Sätze mit dem Gm nachdem die Lootvergabe richtig gestellt war =)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (15. April 2009)

FERT schrieb:


> ermm "sätze" meinst du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du machst dich über rechtschreibfehlern von anderen lustig schreibst aba alles klein (tu ich auch aba ich mach dann keine doofen kommentare vonwegen Setze/sätze^^


----------



## Doodlekeks (16. Oktober 2009)

also ich hab mal einen gm gefragt was zuerst da war das huhn oder das ei und er hat dann gesagt der schweinsbraten^^
und seinen verabschiedung war:
" Vielen lieben dank. Dann verabschiede ich mich nun und wünsche dir noch einen schönen Abend.
Weiterhin noch viel Spaß in World of Warcraft und möge dich Cenarius auch einmal zum Schweinsbratenessen einladen." xDD


----------



## NO_exe (16. Oktober 2009)

während dem Braufest:

ungefähr so: "kann ich dir sonst noch irgendiew behilflich sein? Irgendwo steckt noch ein Zwerg in einem Bierfas fest."


----------



## Idekoon (16. Oktober 2009)

Paladin:
Mögest du nie unter Blasenschwäche leiden


----------



## Hustboy (16. Oktober 2009)

"Möge dein Guhl,niemals verfaulen"^^


----------



## Sheep_Of_Death (16. Oktober 2009)

"Mögest du immer genügend Wasser haben", oder so ähnlich, aber ziemllich Ödeee


----------



## Fenrieyr (16. Oktober 2009)

GM: Viel spass noch in wow 

dann habe ich geschrieben wie immer 

ICH: Möge ganz Gnomregangnome hinter dir stehen!
GM: GEIL, das is der geilste satzt den ich von einem spieler bekommen habe!! FÜR DIE ALLIANZ,FÜR DIR GNOME!!!!
ICH:GNOME FTW >.<
GM:Und geil das bald Gnome priester werden können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ENDE

das war so ein epic gefühl ne,und gnom schien er auch zu sein =D


----------



## babando (16. Oktober 2009)

"Möge dein Wichtel immer treu bleiben"


----------



## Æxodus (16. Oktober 2009)

bei mir kam der Schlusssatz: 

Und vergiss nie Æxodus: Es ist eine Angriffsblase!!! 

War bis jetzt der beste den ich persönlich von einem Gm gehört habe.

Mfg Æxo


----------



## ipercoop (16. Oktober 2009)

Bei meinem Schami

Mögest du ein Giftreinigungstotem aufstellen während du beim Braufest Bier in dich reinkippst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sèv! (16. Oktober 2009)

Dann möge dein Meucheln immer treffen.
Ich bin aber Kampf geskillt
Dann mögen deine Fiesen tricks immer fies bleiben.
Ne,da meuchel ich lieber
------------------------------------------------------
(Mit dudu)
Dann mögen deine blätter nie abfallen und dein fell immer wuschelig sein!
Und was ist mit den Moonkins?
Mögest du immer lustig aussehen.
xD
------------------------------------------------------
(mit DK) 
Und mögen deine Geißel dir immer beistehen.
Ich bin aber gegen den LichKing
und weg war er =/
------------------------------------------------------
(mit Mage)
Dann möge dein Frostfeuerblitz immer kritisch Treffen
Ich bin aber Arkan mage
Dann möge...dein...Geist dir nahe stehen oder so.
xD
------------------------------------------------------
(Mit hexe)
GM:Und möge dein Wichtel Karnar dir beistand leisten.
Ich:Woher wissen sie das mein Wichtel Karnar heißt?
GM:Ich stehe neben dir.
Ich:Zeig her
*Es zeigt sich die gestalt eines dicken ogers der sich zu Arthas  verwandelt*
Ich:Oh nice herr. Arthas
*Dann verzauberte er meinen wichtel in einen dicken Oger xD*

Ich hoffe ihr hattet ein paar gute lacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG David


----------



## DirtyLick (16. Oktober 2009)

Fenrieyr schrieb:


> GM: Viel spass noch in wow
> 
> dann habe ich geschrieben wie immer
> 
> ...



Da GM´s mit 100%iger Sicherheit gelogt werden, würde ein GM der seinen Job noch so etwa 5 minuten behalten möchte, NIEMALS das Wörtchen "Geil" schreiben. 
Ich hoff dich nicht all zu unsanft aus Deinen Tagträumereien gerissen zu haben.



Musste editieren. Das Täutsch war zu grauselig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnatti (16. Oktober 2009)

GM: Mögen deine Totems nie von Holzwürmern befallen sein
Ich: ICh bin Draenei, die sind doch aus Plastik
GM: Mögen deine Totems nie von ausserirdischen Plastewürmern befallen sein.


----------



## ReVert (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich(mit Hexer): Danke für die Hilfe!
Er: Kein Problem, möge dein gesundheitsstein nie so schmecken wie er aussieht...
Ich:Lol


----------



## Fabian22244 (16. Oktober 2009)

mögen deine dämonen dir immer treu sein!


----------



## druffi-im-garten (16. Oktober 2009)

möge das rote an deiner waffe blut und kein rost sein, krieger


----------



## EisblockError (16. Oktober 2009)

DirtyLick schrieb:


> Da GM´s mit 100%iger Sicherheit gelogt werden, würde ein GM der seinen Job noch so etwa 5 minuten behalten möchte, NIEMALS das Wörtchen "Geil" schreiben.
> Ich hoff dich nicht all zu unsanft aus Deinen Tagträumereien gerissen zu haben.
> 
> 
> ...




Reitest du jetzt auch auf der Panik welle mit?

Bei mir hat auch schonmal ein GM Geil geschrieben.


----------



## EisblockError (16. Oktober 2009)

"Hoch die Humpen, Trinkt zugleich, lang lebe das Zwergenreich"
Ich: Ich bin ein nichtalkoholikerzwerg (sowas gibt es)
ER: Dann ist in den Humpen halt Himbersaft ;p


2 Stunden Später, hab ich wieder ein Ticket geschrieben wegen Loot, und am ende:
"Hoch die Humpen, gefüllt mit himbersaft, trinkt zugleich, langlebe das Zwergenreich.


War wohl der gleich GM xD


----------



## Tôbitt (16. Oktober 2009)

Der geilste Spruch den jemals ein gm zu mir sagte war: "Möge der Lootgott immer mit dir sein!"


----------



## Potpotom (16. Oktober 2009)

DirtyLick schrieb:


> Da GM´s mit 100%iger Sicherheit gelogt werden, würde ein GM der seinen Job noch so etwa 5 minuten behalten möchte, NIEMALS das Wörtchen "Geil" schreiben.
> Ich hoff dich nicht all zu unsanft aus Deinen Tagträumereien gerissen zu haben.


Ich weiss ja nicht welche Firma dich geknechtet hat... aber in der Regel handelt man bei Entlassungen schon im Verhältnis zur "Tat". Und das Wort "geil" ist für einen GM sicherlich nicht einmal ein Abmahnungsgrund, zumal Blizzard eh Probleme hat die Stellen zu besetzen.


----------



## DirtyLick (16. Oktober 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht welche Firma dich geknechtet hat... aber in der Regel handelt man bei Entlassungen schon im Verhältnis zur "Tat". Und das Wort "geil" ist für einen GM sicherlich nicht einmal ein Abmahnungsgrund, zumal Blizzard eh Probleme hat die Stellen zu besetzen.



Geil ist nun mal ein Wort welches im allgemeinen als nicht politisch korrekt einzustufen ist. Wenn z.B. der Chef einer Bäckerei hören würde wenn ein/e Verkäuer/in die Brötchen einem Kunden mit den Worten anpreisen würde: "Die Semmeln sind geil heut´" was glaubt ihr was passieren würde?

Blizzard mit dem mmorpg World of Warcraft ist ein Produkt welches nun einmal viele Leute nutzen/bezahlen. Blizzard ist kein Zockerverein sondern ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen welches, soweit ich weiss, an der Börse notiert ist. Und wenn ein GM einen... nun sagen wir 50jährigen Zocker mit dem Wort "Geil" vom weiteren Monatlichen bezahlen seines Accounts abschrecken würde... Na was glaubst du was die mit dem GM machen? Und im Zuge der nicht gerade rosigen Wirtschaftslage ist es sicherlich leichter einem GM in den Allerwertesten zu treten als neue Kunden zu gewinnen.

Das "Geil" bei jugendlichen zum täglichen Sprachgebrauch gehört ist klar. Selbst mir als mittlerweile mitvierziger stört es nicht, sondern rutscht es auch bei vielen Gelegenheiten raus. Aber wie oben schon mal angedeutet ist Wow KEIN Produkt für 20-  sondern wie eine bekannte Brettspielfirma so schön sagt von 9-99. Und da gehört "Geil" nun mal nicht hin.

Wenn ihr das nicht versteht/verstehen wollt... na ist nicht mein Problem. Euer weiteres Leben wird Euch dahingehend berichtigen daß nicht alles was nicht verboten ist gleichbedeutend mit erlaubt ist.


----------



## Mindadar (16. Oktober 2009)

Heute mal wieder mit nem GM gesprochen wegen nem namen der auf nem rp server nix zu suchen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am ende dann en bissl noch mit ihm gelabert und joar am ende als er dann weiter musste wegen anderen tickets




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (16. Oktober 2009)

Ist zwar nicht von nem GM sondern von Sayge's Horoskop Nr. 21 aber ich finds trotzdem genial!
"Gottesschilde und Ruhesteine machen einen Helden nicht heldenhaft."


----------



## De Gaudi (16. Oktober 2009)

Aufs makro(von mir): "Kann ich dir Noch bei etwas helfen?"...seine antwort(wer s+f spielt kennt den spruch)

"Wer arbeit kennt und danach Rennt und sich dann nicht drückt der ist Verrückt."


----------



## DanielMors (16. Oktober 2009)

Bin grade in Eiskrone angekommen und habe zum ersten Mal "Orgrims Hammer" (heißt das Tteil so?) gesehen. Naja, erstmal auf die große Kanone vorne zugeflogen, reingeflogen und tada! Ich hing hinter irgendeiner doppelten Wand oder so...
Also Ticket geschrieben.

GM: "Hättest du einen Moment Zeit, dein Problem zu besprechen?"
Ich: "Klar, hab ja grade sonst nichts zu tun." (Nicht mal das Braufestfässchen ging  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
GM: "Mein Gott, hat dir deine Mutter denn nichts beigebracht? Man fliegt nicht einfach so in fremde Kanonen hinein!"
xD

Nachher hat er mich einfach oben auf den Zeppelin geportet. Ich bin Ally....


----------



## Biggles (16. Oktober 2009)

Also, mittlerweile ist das Niveau der GMs in WoW so weit gesunken, dass ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass die sich die Sprüche selbst ausdenken.

Im Prinzip können die nur noch vorgefertigte Textbausteine zusammenstöpseln und selbst da passieren oft genug Fehler. So erhalte ich häufig einen Textbaustein, der mit meiner Anfrage nicht das geringste zu tun hat.

Doof, doofer, GM...


----------



## Mindadar (16. Oktober 2009)

Biggles schrieb:


> Also, mittlerweile ist das Niveau der GMs in WoW so weit gesunken, dass ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass die sich die Sprüche selbst ausdenken.
> 
> Im Prinzip können die nur noch vorgefertigte Textbausteine zusammenstöpseln und selbst da passieren oft genug Fehler. So erhalte ich häufig einen Textbaustein, der mit meiner Anfrage nicht das geringste zu tun hat.
> 
> Doof, doofer, GM...



Ich denke das mein gm mit dem ich eben gesprochen habe auch hier bei buffed rumgammelt ^^
wegen dem hail und so....


----------



## cTX (16. Oktober 2009)

"Schönen Abend noch" ^^


----------



## Salamana (16. Oktober 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Ich denke das mein gm mit dem ich eben gesprochen habe auch hier bei buffed rumgammelt ^^
> wegen dem hail und so....



Hihi lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salamana (16. Oktober 2009)

cTX schrieb:


> "Schönen Abend noch" ^^



"meisterin des Arkanen" ...bin aber frost mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## addyy09 (16. Oktober 2009)

ein gm mal zu mir (WL)
: "Mögen Eure Dämonen niemals ausreißen"


----------



## hawayboy (16. Oktober 2009)

naja, so nette sprüche gibts ja schon genug, aber ich bekam letztens nen richtig geilen hinweis von nem gm

ich ihm so n ticket geschrieben wegen diesen  typen die sich als blizz mitarbeiter ausgeben und einen auf falsche  internetseiten locken wollen

hab ihm so geschrieben k   der und der  hat mich angewispert, wollte das ich auf die und die seite gehe
mit xyz code        gibt sich als blizz mitarbeiter aus etc. kennt das ja

darauf meinte er       für sowas sei kein ticket nötig, ich solle einfach spam melden

ich so,    ja klar,   wen ich alleine spam melde bringts was

er so, der wird nicht nur dich anschreiben

ich darauf.
das problem an der sache, bei wispern kan man kein spam melden

er so.
freilich   rechtklick daneben und spam melden

(daraufhinbitte ich nen kumpel mich mit irgendwas  anzuwispern.  man ist ja so frei und probiert das sicherheitshalber nochmal aus bevor man noch was falsches behauptet.  wie erwartet   geht net)

ich daraufhin zum gm.
ne du, grade mit nem kumpel probiert.   wisper kan man net melden.

5 minuten vergehen.  der gm sagt nix
naja, ich darauf, scheinst ja sehr beschäftigt zu sein. wen mal wieder was in der art ist meld ich mich wieder.   vllt solltet ihr einfach mal charnamen + server + internetseite notieren und schaun wer sich noch so alles meldet.

naja, die übliche verabschiedung folgte.

zwar kein cooler spruch dabei, aber eine mehr oder weniger sinnfreie unterhaltung mit nem gm


----------



## Fello (17. Oktober 2009)

GM: Mögen deine Pfeile immer treffen.
Ich : Hab Hitcap die treffen schon ihr Ziel keine Angst . 
Gm : Dieses Problem ist uns bekannt .
Ich : ähm was ?
 Gm: Kann ich sonst etwas für dich tun ?
Ich: Ja , will neuen Gm Abschiedsatz.
 Gm : Möge dein Totstellen niemals wiederstanden werden. 
 Ich : Wird es nicht ist geskillt ... -.-

Ende des Gespräches


----------



## imbaaapala (17. Oktober 2009)

Æxodus schrieb:


> bei mir kam der Schlusssatz:
> 
> Und vergiss nie Æxodus: Es ist eine Angriffsblase!!!
> 
> ...


Bis auf den Charnamen habe ich mal den gleichen Satz bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haszor (17. Oktober 2009)

"Möge deine Angstblase nie platzen... Wenn du abhauen musst!"

Danach saß mein Paladin weinend in Dalaran :8

Oh... Und mir fällt grad' noch ein das einer letztens meinte "Aber ich muss nun wirklich gehen, muss noch vielen Leuten helfen bevor ich Kaffee trinken kann." Tja was erwartet der GM? Hab 5 MInuten lang mit ihm diskutiert das er den Blizzard Chefs sagen soll das die das Tundramammut des Reisenden billiger machen sollen^^


----------



## Apatit (17. Oktober 2009)

Mit meinem Krieger gabs:

"Mögest du beim Anstürmen niemals stolpern"


----------



## WarriParanoia (17. Oktober 2009)

YunisDunMorogh schrieb:


> Hab auch 2 feine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 

LOL


----------



## Knowme (17. Oktober 2009)

Keine lust den Screen zu bearbeiten, also Tipp ich den Spruch mal ab;

"Dann wünsche ich Dir noch einen schönen Tag, immer ein flohfreies Fell und einen schön knackenden Gnom unter den Hufen, Calabrese.

Fand ich ganz nett.


----------



## Muz (17. Oktober 2009)

hatte ein ticket wegen falschen loot bekommen aufgemacht  & xD ich hab ma dem Gm zu abschluss noch gesagt

Ich : Und mögen immer deine Hände über der Bettdecke liegen ....
Gm : Das beruht auf gegenseitigkeit
Gm : und möges du ja nicht über deine Totems stolpern


----------



## Gorrlock (17. Oktober 2009)

ich hatte als Taure

"Möge dein Sit-Angriff bei Gnomen nie verfehlen"

und als draenei schamy

-"Mögen deine Totems nie Holzwürmer haben"
-"Ich habe Steintotems"
-"Dann soll der Mörtel halten"

...


----------



## Simi1994 (17. Oktober 2009)

Als bei mir das Klo in den Grizzly Hügeln für die Quest nicht gefuntzt hat:
GM:"Wir arbeiten an diesem Problem...bla...andere Fälle bekannt...usw."
GM:"Hast du noch andere Probleme bei denen ich dir behilflich seich kann?"
Ich:"Nö"
GM:"Dann wünsche ich dir noch einen schönen Tag in bla bla blafasel"

GM:"Und mögen dir alle Toiletten der Welt offen stehn, bis es die Eine Erwählte ebenfalls tut!"

LOL


----------



## ampax (17. Oktober 2009)

hoi

der beste satz den ich vorn Kopf bekommen hab von nem GM war.... (DK gespielt)

über thema x unterhalten...
GM: "Schönen Abend noch"
Ich: "wo bleibt der schöne Satz? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
GM: "Ups, ich muss mich entschuldigen, ich habe noch keine Todesritter Abschiedsprüche vorliegen, ich melde mich bei Ihnen sobald ich einen für Sie hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"

.... ich hab dann nie einen bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djkorsakoff (17. Oktober 2009)

also ich habmit meinem warlock mal den gedrückt bekommn

"Mögen deine Dämonen nie eine Gewerkschaft gründen"

hab ich als antwort gegebn 

"Und möge dein Kaffe niemals erkalten"


----------



## wildrazor09 (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin WL 

GM: Auch wenn man ihn weit treten kann.....denk dran, dein Wichtel hat auch Gefühle.


----------



## imbaaapala (20. Oktober 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Ich bin WL
> 
> GM: Auch wenn man ihn weit treten kann.....denk dran, dein Wichtel hat auch Gefühle.


goil


----------



## Iodun (20. Oktober 2009)

mein geilster war..."Denk nach was du bist!.... DEnk nach was du machst!!!! aber das was du machst .... mach es mit inbrunst!!!!! aajo und wilkommen bei der horde das war nach meinem lebenswechsel


----------



## Æzørt (20. Oktober 2009)

ich hatte vor 2 jahren ca. ma nen ganz unfreundlichen gm. ich habe leute für meine gilde gesucht und ausversehen den falschen eingeladen nämlich nen level 1 krieger den namen weiß ich net mehr. daraufhin hat mich ein gm namens "arschloch" angeschrieben und meinte er will nich in meine gilde. der hat wohl seinen kaffee nicht bekommen.


----------



## Assari (20. Oktober 2009)

GM:"Und mögen deine Gegner auf deinen Dunklen Befehl hören"
Ich:"Bin Unholy specced"
GM:"Dann möge dien Ghul dich niemals mit einem Gegner verwechslen"


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (20. Oktober 2009)

Arkoras schrieb:


> "Mögest du deine Feinde immer kritisch Treffen"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Der erste hat er bei meinen Krieger gemeint damals XD


----------



## Vestina (20. Oktober 2009)

Hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen (ein büschen Fülle für die Zeit); aber meine Hexe hat mal folgenden Abschiedsspruch erhalten:

"Mögen Deine Dämonen sich niemals gegen Dich verschwören und eine Gewerkschaft gründen."

Seit dem habe ich echt ein Auge auf die Bande ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Càtdòg.. (20. Oktober 2009)

Mein kuhlster war
,, Mögen eure blutigen Pfeile kein Ziel verfehlen und immer den Kopf treffen ,, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (20. Oktober 2009)

"Möge dir nie ein Goblin mit einem riesigen Magneten deinen gesamten Besitz und Gold aus den Taschen ziehen." oder sowas xD


----------



## sympathisant (20. Oktober 2009)

"schönen abend noch und fluch nicht soviel."


----------



## Snefa (20. Oktober 2009)

...und beweise deinen Feinden dass Gotteschschild "Angriffsblase" heißt!

:>


----------



## Snippo (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, warum die Gm's bei euch sowas schreiben,
nachdem sie mein Problem in den meisten Fällen gelöst haben, unterhalte ich mich noch immer um die 10 Minuten mit ihm, 
dann stellt sich raus, dass sie überhaupt nicht so sind, wie man sie einschätzt. 
Sie benutzen beispielsweise Abkürzungen wie "bb" "loool" "xD" "rofl"

Manchmal habe ich aber auch keine Zeit mit ihnen zu quatschen, aber wenn sie mich dann weiter zulabern mit "Hast du vielleicht noch mehr Fragen" 
schließe ich schnell das Gespräch ab, indem ich z.B. sage "Möge dein Blitzschlag mit dir sein" und so lustig wie ich bin, frage ich natürlich, ob es auf diesen GM zutrifft - und einmal hatte ich sogar Glück. Er sagte es stimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 MfG


----------



## NoEpicsjustSkill (20. Oktober 2009)

Also bei mir gabs noch nie solche Sätze aber 2 lustige Begebenheiten.
Ziemlich früh in Naxx haben wir ein Item falsch verteilt.Also Ticket geschrieben und weitergemacht.Nach einem Wipe bei Saphiron bekam ich die Nachricht vom GM.Also mein Problem geschildert und nachdem er mir geholfen hatte fragte er ob er noch was für mich tun könne.Meine Frage "Könntest du den dicken Drachen killen?Wir haben einen Haufen neue dabei die es nicht gebacken kriegen.".Seine Antwort:"Ja klar.Aber dafür werf ich euch aus der Instanz.Ist mein Sieg und auch meine Beute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.".

Nr.2:In Ulduar wieder ein Item falsch verteilt.Also Ticket und XT angegangen.Einer aus dem Raid unterhielt sich derweil mit dem GM.Und nachdem XT da lag kam in der Ini eine Yell-Nachricht von einem Blizzard getaggten "Gratulation!".

War schon sehr witzig^^


----------



## Cruzia (20. Oktober 2009)

Beim mir kam " Mögen Eure finde immer den Weg in Euren Seelenbeutel finden" (Hexenemisterin)

Finde den Tread auch wieder sehr lustig...Mehr lesen will ^^


----------



## Snippo (20. Oktober 2009)

Cruzia schrieb:


> Beim mir kam " Mögen Eure finde immer den Weg in Euren Seelenbeutel finden" (Hexenemisterin)
> 
> Finde den Tread auch wieder sehr lustig...Mehr lesen will ^^



Fail :> Ich glaube du meinst " Mögen Eure Seelensteine immer den Weg in Euren Seelenebeutel finden" :>


----------



## Threisch (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich: Mein WoW stürtzt fast alle 10 min ab.. kann man da was tun?

GM: Ach, das sind nur unsere Goblins, die haben da einen grossen roten Knopf

Ich: ..haha.. Repair exe?

GM: Ein Versuch ist es wert, kann dir aber nicht garanieren dass es besser wird.

Ich: Ok..

GM: Kann ich dir sonst noch irgendwie behiflich sein?

Ich: Glaube nein

GM: Danke für dein Gespräch Slicky, möge der Crit mit dir sein.


----------



## Mondokawaki (20. Oktober 2009)

Gm: Kann ich dir sonst noch iwie helfen?
Ich: Hört auf meine Klassen zu nerfen
Gm: Und mögen deine Klassen immer gebufft werden!

und weg war er


----------



## heldentod (20. Oktober 2009)

priester

gm: und mögen deine hände leben schenken oder bei bedarf wieder nehmen.


----------



## Dablo (20. Oktober 2009)

Hexenmeister

"Mögen die Seelen deiner Feinde dich auf ewig stärken!"


----------



## Mellody (20. Oktober 2009)

Gestern Abend war ich mit einigen anderen Maggi legen wegen der Titel-Quest für Champion der Naaru für einen ausm Raid. Stunden zuvor hatte ich ein Ticket geschrieben, weil ich ein Problem mit den Süßigkeiten-Eimern hatte, konnte den letzten für den Teilerfolg net machen. Naja, als der GM dann nach Beheben des Problems fragte, ob er noch was für mich tun könnte, meinte ich: Wir bräuchten noch einen Klicker für Maggi. :-)
Er antwortete dann, dass er da mir da leider net weiterhelfen könnte, aber dass es ja net mehr schwer is und man mittlerweile nur noch einen Klicker pro Würfel braucht. Und naja, ham Maggi auch so gelegt. ^^
War aber lustig, auch weil zwecks Fehlerbehebung kurzzeitig meine beiden 80er online waren :-)- Ich mit einem, GM mit dem anderen.


----------



## Potpotom (20. Oktober 2009)

GM: Kann ich dir sonst noch irgendwie helfen?
Ich: Nein das war es dann schon, besten Dank.
GM: Gut, dann wünsche ich noch einen schönen Abend.
GM: Und möge das Licht dir immer zur Seite stehen.
Ich: Hö? Ich bin Tauren-Druide, was soll ich mit Licht?
GM: Und mögest du immer einen Eimer mit Katzenstreu finden.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber der hatte wohl nicht unbedingt einen bombigen Tag. Hrhrhr.


----------



## Navaleen (20. Oktober 2009)

Mußte bis jetzt nur einmal ein Ticket schreiben wegen Accounthack. Hatte auch einen total netten GM.
Zum Schluß bekam ich dann noch:

"Möge Euer Gestaltwandel niemals fehlschlagen" (Nachtelf-Dudu)


----------



## NamenloserHeld (20. Oktober 2009)

"Mögest du nie über deine Totems stolpern"


----------



## Knoblauchpaste (20. Oktober 2009)

,,Möge dein Sukkubus dich niemals verführen,,
Haben glaube schon mehr Hexer gehört.


----------



## Teradas (20. Oktober 2009)

Gm:"Mögest du niemals deine eigene Kniesehne treffen"
Ich:"Passiert nicht,bin Schutz geskillt,da benutz ich das nicht soviel"
Gm:"Okay.Dann mögest du deine Feinde stets Verwüsten"

War alles in allem ein sehr netter GM,der nicht viel mit seinen 08/15 Makros gearbeitet hat.


----------



## Thoor (24. Oktober 2009)

Nachdem ich wegen eines belanglosen Grundes heute einen GM benötigt habe wollte er sich mit dem Abschiedsspruch "Und nicht vergessen, jeder ausgefüllte Fragebogen ist ein Gnom mehr im Tischkicker" aus dem Staub machen. Das hab ich natürlich nicht zugelassen, daraufhin entbrannte eine lange Diskussion über Gnome und Gamemaster und so weiter und so weiter. Als ich ihm dann gesagt habe er darf sich nen Keks aus dem Keksglas nehmen hat er mich vor OG ins Wasser geportet und meinte "Ich mag keine aufgeweichten Kekse", ist vor mir erschienen und hat mich in die Luft geworfen >.>

Achja, er spielt Privat Schami! -_- D.H. Auch GMS spielen Privat, sicher alle bei Affenjungs und co.


----------



## Detela (24. Oktober 2009)

Bloodlight schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



made my day XD


----------



## Warlock91 (25. Oktober 2009)

Bei Nachtelf kam bei mir mal : "Mögest du nie mit deinen Ohren am Türrahmen hängen bleiben"

Da musst ich echt lachn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeadTwonky (25. Oktober 2009)

Und möge euer Tot immer vorgetäuscht sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenol (25. Oktober 2009)

mögest du immer den weg zu deiner leiche finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kam von nem gm als ich meine leiche nicht mehr finden konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XxVesraxX (25. Oktober 2009)

der gm nach unserem gespräch 

nichts zu danken. viel spass, HIMBEERTÖRTCHEN
und einen schönen tag wünsche ich dir noch Vesra



yayja made my day


----------



## Anaamuu (25. Oktober 2009)

GM gerade an der Strippe gehabt wegen paar " Trottelnamen " aufm RP. 

GM : grüße dich, blabla Meister der Arglist. Ich bringe dir frohe Kunde  : wir kümmern uns ums das Problem.
ich : Meister ? * schaut an sich herab * wohl eher Meisterin. * grinst * Und danke, das freut mich zu hören. 
GM : Kann ich dir sonst noch behilflich sein oder hast du Fragen ? 
ich : Wie verabschiedet man eine Meisterin der Täuschung und Arglist ? 
GM : Mögest du immer Spaß beim Schleichen und Meucheln haben ... ? 
ich : Nicht ganz. Möge dein Vanish nie Flecken hinterlassen und der Hinterhalt nie nach hinten losgehen.
GM : * lach * Oder so. Ich wünsche dir noch viel Spaß in der World of Warcraft und mögest du deine Waffen immer an deinen Gegnern schärfen ;-)


----------



## Kirisute (25. Oktober 2009)

Bin Warri,

Gm Satz am ende
"Möge dein Schwert immer scharf sein"
Ichin aber tank und hab den Letzten Lacher(axt)
Gm ja dann "Möge dein Schild immer hart sein und dein Schildschalg immer die Zähne deiner feinde treffen" 

fand ich zu geil.

und einmal spät abends Gm postet mir standart makro mit druide hier mit fell weisch bleiben ich poste zurück
Möge Blizzard einführen das man Mittwochs keine tickets schreiben"
GM schreibt back ich hab Mittwochs immer frei.

hab mich gekugelt vor lachen und der rest vom ts auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graustar (25. Oktober 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Achja, er spielt Privat Schami! -_- D.H. Auch GMS spielen Privat, sicher alle bei Affenjungs und co.




Nicht unbedingt.
In meiner damaligen Gilde spielte auch einer und war sogar der Gildenmeister. Die können überall sein, was aber nicht heißt das sie sich unbedingt zu erkennen geben.


----------



## Prothe (25. Oktober 2009)

also bei mir hat sich mal ein gm gemeldet mit dem spruch: "88 bruder, was kann ich für dich tun?" 
ich hab dann sofort bei blizzard angerufen und eine email geschrieben. in der stellungname von blizzard stand in etwa: der gebäudereiniger hat in einem unbeaufsichtigten moment am pc des gm geschrieben. sachen gibts, wahnsinn.


----------



## geilerheiler (25. Oktober 2009)

Coolster satz eines GMs war (Mögest du niemals von deinem Greifen fallen und unten sehr schmerzhaft aufknallen das kostet alles Gold )
und ...(Das dein Herzenstoss immer Kritisch in das Herz deines Gegners treffen möge und er Quallvoll sterben und danach Epicsche gegenstände Liegenlassen möge) beide sehr cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sigimalygos (25. Oktober 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> also ich "mowle" nicht herum wie schlecht die GMs sind ...
> im gegenteil, ich weiß wie sie früher waren
> und ich weiß wie ie jetzt sind ...
> 
> ...



WTF!!!!! realm name ih change mit allen 13chars zu dir!!!!!! 2 min ticket support bei uns uf malygos horde kanste von glück reden wenn alle (und ich hab wirklich mit gestoppt, musste den chef anrufe ich bin krank... blabla... damit ich die 49h durchgehen vorm pc sitzen konnte bis ein gm mal mein ticket beantwortete) und dann kam noch son shice wie omg sry aber wir sind low und bekommen dort drüben viel bezahlt für nix (gleich wie dk´s o_O) ne wir können di grad nicht helfen und weg war er

so siht der support heute as scheise dahingefetzt und komplette ohne motivation bäm @ gm´s ihr seid scheise.


----------



## [KoA-Mory] (25. Oktober 2009)

sigimalygos schrieb:


> WTF!!!!! realm name ih change mit allen 13chars zu dir!!!!!! 2 min ticket support bei uns uf malygos horde kanste von glück reden wenn alle (und ich hab wirklich mit gestoppt, musste den chef anrufe ich bin krank... blabla... damit ich die 49h durchgehen vorm pc sitzen konnte bis ein gm mal mein ticket beantwortete) und dann kam noch son shice wie omg sry aber wir sind low und bekommen dort drüben viel bezahlt für nix (gleich wie dk´s o_O) ne wir können di grad nicht helfen und weg war er
> 
> so siht der support heute as scheise dahingefetzt und komplette ohne motivation bäm @ gm´s ihr seid scheise.



 Haste was geraucht? Schreib mal Deutsch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SELÇUK (25. Oktober 2009)

als ich noch mit meinem mage gezockt hatte hab ich einen rechtschreibfehler im makro bemerkt den gm draufhin gewiesen und bekam ein: grml wir sollten die intelligenzbuffs nerfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zurück.


----------



## Skyler93 (25. Oktober 2009)

SELÇUK schrieb:


> als ich noch mit meinem mage gezockt hatte hab ich einen rechtschreibfehler im makro bemerkt den gm draufhin gewiesen und bekam ein: grml wir sollten die intelligenzbuffs nerfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nett, das lustigste war, das ich einen fehler hatte mit WoW und meinem PC und der gm sagte: Möge dein PC dir niemals WoW Verbieten!
Naja etwas schade das ers doch getan hat, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aberm uss sagen GM sprüche sind geil^^
oder zu 60er zeiten mit Mage
Mögest du immer Leichte Federn dabei haben wenn du von einer Klippe springst


----------



## SELÇUK (25. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Nett, das lustigste war, das ich einen fehler hatte mit WoW und meinem PC und der gm sagte: Möge dein PC dir niemals WoW Verbieten!
> Naja etwas schade das ers doch getan hat,
> 
> 
> ...




der is recht gut

gerade mim dk bekommen:  [...]      "ich werde etwas mit meinem zauberstab handwerken dann wirds schon wieder gehn"   [...] zum shluss bekam ich ein mogen deine krankheiten immer ansteckend sein unter wie er mir versicherte dk kollegen. ich frag nach warum er dann einen zauberstab benutz und er sagt: "ich bin viel mächtiger als du denkst" und ich nur so    ooookaaaaaaayy....^^


----------



## Skyler93 (25. Oktober 2009)

SELÇUK schrieb:


> der is recht gut
> 
> gerade mim dk bekommen:  [...]      "ich werde etwas mit meinem zauberstab handwerken dann wirds schon wieder gehn"   [...] zum shluss bekam ich ein mogen deine krankheiten immer ansteckend sein unter wie er mir versicherte dk kollegen. ich frag nach warum er dann einen zauberstab benutz und er sagt: "ich bin viel mächtiger als du denkst" und ich nur so    ooookaaaaaaayy....^^



aha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
deine erzählweise ist cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SELÇUK (25. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> aha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wie meinen?^ hab grade raid xP


----------



## Skyler93 (25. Oktober 2009)

ka das alles zusammen :-) muss bett sonst kipp ich vom stuhl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


raid um 2 uhr morgens? wer tut sich das an, obwohl ich farme auhc nachts bosse ab :-)


----------



## VoltarusShattrath (25. Oktober 2009)

"Möge deine Robe stets nach Frühlingsduft riechen" - Priester
"Möge dein Munitionsbeutel niemals leer sein" "Möge dein Pet immer stubenrein sein" - Hunter


----------



## jeef (25. Oktober 2009)

Bloodlight schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



knaller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zählt ja schon als classic @07 ^^


----------



## SELÇUK (25. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> ka das alles zusammen :-) muss bett sonst kipp ich vom stuhl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ja es läuft grade gut daher denkt keiner ans aufhören ausserdem werden uhren zurückgestellt 1 std mer schlaf und es is eh sonntag   so genug offtopic. ich will weiter gm storys hörn 

dir eine gute nacht skyler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dwarim (25. Oktober 2009)

Mit meinem Jäger:

"Mögest du nie in deine eigenen Fallen treten."


----------



## Gnowk (25. Oktober 2009)

Nyghtfire schrieb:


> Da sag doch nochmal einer das die GMs nicht fantasievoll sind. Ich will demnächst auch so nette Sprüche. (An alle GMS, bin auch weiblich)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja sie sind fantasievoll ^^
Jetzt zu meinem eigentlichen post ^^

Nach lösen des Problems wurde wie immer gefragt "Kann ich Dir sonst noch auf irgend eine Weise behilflich sein?" gings los

Ich : ,,Ja da wäre noch eines. Da dies mein erster Paladin Charakter ist würde ich gerne ein Paladin Makro hören=)"

GM : ,,*lach*"

Ich : ,, Wieso lachen Sie nun? =)"

GM : ,, Weil ich das süß finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich habe leider keinerlei Klassenmakro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich : ,,Ich finde Sie Sympatisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Könnten Sie sich denn eines Ausdenken ? Kein makro aber sie wissen schon was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GM (zeigleich mit der msg darüber): Aber ich versuchs mal - *ich wünsch dir einen wunderschönen Abend und hoffentlich wirst du nie an Blasenschwäche leiden!"
*
 Danach hab ich mich nich mehr gekriegt xD

 Btw -> Ist alles originalgespräch, sprich zitiert.


----------



## mortishelos (25. Oktober 2009)

Gnowk schrieb:


> Ich : ,,Ja da wäre noch eines. Da dies mein erster Paladin Charakter ist würde ich gerne ein Paladin Makro hören=)"
> 
> GM : ,,*lach*"
> 
> ...



Das war bis jetzt der beste Spruch in diesen Thema. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Mortishelos


----------



## Irreversibel-Lou (25. Oktober 2009)

Und denke immer dran ***, Gottesschild und ruhestein machen noch keinen Helden!

^^


----------



## No_ones (25. Oktober 2009)

Bloodlight schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich hoffe die fixen das problem mal   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (25. Oktober 2009)

Prothe schrieb:


> also bei mir hat sich mal ein gm gemeldet mit dem spruch: "88 bruder, was kann ich für dich tun?"
> ich hab dann sofort bei blizzard angerufen und eine email geschrieben. in der stellungname von blizzard stand in etwa: der gebäudereiniger hat in einem unbeaufsichtigten moment am pc des gm geschrieben. sachen gibts, wahnsinn.


Das glaube ich dir irgendwie nicht....


----------



## Rudall (25. Oktober 2009)

gm: "dann wünsche ich dir noch viel spaß und erfolg in der world of warcraft!"
ich: "ja, möge dir das licht leuchten, usw."
gm: "stellt sich eine kerze auf den tisch. jetzt leuchtet es mir."
ich: "xD"


----------



## lol-0-mat (25. Oktober 2009)

"Hallo Dworki.."- immernoch mein Lieblingssatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hatte aber in den Jahren nur ein GM meinen Namen abgekürzt..

Am besten fand ich folgendes:

Problem: Nen Ally in Goldhain genervt, er macht nach 15 min nen Hordler, spammt und beleidigt.

(...) Ich: Da ist er ja wieder, danke für Hilfe, muss eben wen anstürmen..
GM: (...) Mögest du beim Anstürmen nicht über deine eigenen Beine stolpern (oder so)
Ich: Danke, dir noch einen Ticketreichen Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GM: .. Und möge dein Computer deiner Suche nach Screenshots standhalten (Hatte wegen Uhrzeit wegen Chatverfolgung nen screen gemacht und dabei schmatzte beim "Desktop-gehen" und suchen mein guter ab.. -.-)
Grüße


----------



## MasterXoX (25. Oktober 2009)

[...]
GM: Hast du noch fragen blabla?
I : Frage nicht, aber noch ein Problem!
GM: Ich bin ganz Ohr.
I : Meine Milch ist in China
GM : Uns ist das Problem bekannt aber wir können ihnen leider nicht helfen.
I : [...]
Weg war er ^^


----------



## Secretus (25. Oktober 2009)

Krieger:

"Dann wünsche ich alles Gute, Secretus, und mögest du beim Anstürmen nie über deine Füße stolpern!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dummbirne (25. Oktober 2009)

Halt kein direkter spruch dabei, da ich die screens erst verspätet vom ende des gesprächs gemacht habe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (25. Oktober 2009)

Xinda schrieb:


> eins vorweg:
> ich wusste das mans nicht darf. aber der beweis ist "doof stellen und dabei noch lieb sein" ^^
> ich hab wirklich 5 min danach noch gelacht. ich hab zuhause noch mehr solcher dinger.
> und ja >.< ich GEHÖRTE zu den ^*´`usw menschen. was mir heute peinlich is xD
> ...



Ich glaube ich bin auch mal in der Spalte stecken geblieben, habe das gleiche versucht...
ich habe 2 Minuten wie wild rumgehüpft und nie rausgekommen, aber dann habe ich es irgendwie geschafft und bin doch noch zum dorf gekommen.

btw: ruhestein oder "freisetzen"-funktion.


----------



## rocketmann (25. Oktober 2009)

Du guckst unten wo deine leiste ist ob da ein fragezeichen ist da drauf klicken dann steht da problem melden dann kannst du ihn schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

                                         MFG Rocketle



Ps. so redet man mit einem gm^^


----------



## Pun (25. Oktober 2009)

Prothe schrieb:


> also bei mir hat sich mal ein gm gemeldet mit dem spruch: "88 bruder, was kann ich für dich tun?"
> ich hab dann sofort bei blizzard angerufen und eine email geschrieben. in der stellungname von blizzard stand in etwa: der gebäudereiniger hat in einem unbeaufsichtigten moment am pc des gm geschrieben. sachen gibts, wahnsinn.



hm und ich dachte die gms sitzen alle in frankreich, also alle frenzösischen gebäudereiniger können wohl deutsch


----------



## Kronas (25. Oktober 2009)

rocketmann schrieb:


> Du guckst unten wo deine leiste ist ob da ein fragezeichen ist da drauf klicken dann steht da problem melden dann kannst du ihn schreiben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wer hat gefragt?


----------



## darkdriver321 (25. Oktober 2009)

Ein Gm meinte, er benutzt keine Makros, sondern Arbeitserleichterungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (25. Oktober 2009)

mögen deine pfeile die rüstug deiner feinde durchdringen

und mögest du beim totstellen stest tot genug ausehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (25. Oktober 2009)

Bloodlight schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rofl XD


----------



## HirschQ (25. Oktober 2009)

"mögest du der horde schon bald wieder tränen unter die augen zaubern" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharanu (25. Oktober 2009)

GM: Rettet die Totems , esst mehr Biber !

Ich: xD und auf bald.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Oktober 2009)

hehe der biber witz ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lons (25. Oktober 2009)

wir waren zu BC zeiten in HDZ1 und hatten den bug dass thrall nicht weiterreiten wollte/konnte .....
also haben wir ein ticket geschrieben und gewartet ca 15 min später meldete sich dann ein GM bei mir ich erklärte ihm das problem er hat das event in der hero zurückgesetzt
und wo ich ihn dann aus spass gebeten hab dass er vlt für Thrall in hdz1 das pferd ändern kann(oder zumindest weiterleiten ) da es so arm aussieht meinte er nur naja ehrfürchtiger ruf bei den menschen dann hast du auch sicher ein pferd oder?
ich als Draenei hab in meiner sammlung auch ein pferd der menschen darauf er nur schau mal dich an wenn du da draufsitzt das sieht auch nicht besser aus ,,, 
wo er recht hat hat er recht....
und zur verabschiedung kam dann und mögen dich deine schatten auf ewig begleiten ....
meine antwort war und mögen dir deine makros nie ausgehen ...
seine antwort war xD makros ftw....
lg


----------



## Keyone (25. Oktober 2009)

GM: Hast du sonst noch Probleme bei denen ich dir helfen kann ?
Ich: Bitte benutzen sie kein Makro zum Abschied
GM: Okay. Howste rhyne !


----------



## Barnes66 (25. Oktober 2009)

"Möge dein Pet dir nie in die Wade beißen!"

und zum Abscheid:

*winkt und löst sich in eine Wolke Kaffeedampf auf*


----------



## Flipped! (4. November 2009)

Hier ist mein favorite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
/vote for mehr solcher Kreativen GMs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felix^^ (20. September 2010)

Hallo, welche Schlusssätze oder Verabschiedungen eines Game Masters findet ihr am schönsten?

Letztens hab ich "Möge deine Hand flink, deine Beine schnell und deine Sicht stets scharf wie Pepperoni sein." erhalten ^^

Jetzt Ihr:


----------



## Ashgaroth (20. September 2010)

"Möge dein Fell in allen Formen flauschig bleiben." <<< auf meinem Druiden mal als Schlusswort bekommen oO


----------



## Marthum (20. September 2010)

Ich bekam bei meinem Druiden:

"Pass auf, ich habe gehört, dass manche Jäger versuchen Feraldruiden als Pet zu zähmen! Sei also auf der Hut!"




Als ich dann sagte, ich sei Baum meinte er noch so:

"Oh das ist jetzt etwas unpassend! Ich hoffe du verzeihst mir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


----------



## Lornorr (20. September 2010)

"Das Problem ist uns bekannt und wir arbeiten bereits an einer Lösung [...] weiterhin viel Spaß in der Welt von Warcraft"

;-)


----------



## Felix^^ (20. September 2010)

Ha, ich liebe diese sprüche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 obwohl sie naja bisschen kindisch sind ^^


----------



## Belty (20. September 2010)

Das Beste war wo ich noch mit meinen Schurken aktiv war.

"Und mögest du niemals deine Brote mit deinen vergifteten Klingen schmieren"

Fand ich richtig super :-)


----------



## Felix^^ (20. September 2010)

Belty schrieb:


> Das Beste war wo ich noch mit meinen Schurken aktiv war.
> 
> "Und mögest du niemals deine Brote mit deinen vergifteten Klingen schmieren"
> 
> Fand ich richtig super :-)



Jetzt musste ich lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der is super ^^


----------



## Squidd (20. September 2010)

"Mögest du weiterhin dein dämonisches Getier auf deine Feinde hetzen"  -als Hexer bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (20. September 2010)

Hier findest Du u.a. auch so Einiges an Sprüchen -> *GM Sätze*. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (20. September 2010)

Möge deine Blase niemals platzen! - Als pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatar (21. September 2010)

"Mögest du stets hinter deinen Feinden auftauchen" <-- Schurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NaturalDesaster (21. September 2010)

thread gibts schon ( http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/16822-gm-saetze/page__p__142769__hl__GM%20__fromsearch__1&#entry142769 ) /vote for close & gemeldet


----------



## Msglamsie (21. September 2010)

NaturalDesaster schrieb:


> thread gibts schon ( http://www.buffed.de..._1&#entry142769 ) /vote for close & gemeldet




und du bist so einer der meckert wo der TE das ausgebuddelt hat


----------



## blooooooody (21. September 2010)

Als ich einen PANZER haben wollte endete der Satzt vom GM: "...Und möge dein Panzer alles überrollen damit du genügend EP bekommst um möglichchst schnell auf 80 zu kommen!"

Ich bekam dann ein "Panzer"-fisch mit einem brief wo am schluss stand: "P.S.: Bitte sende mir alle überfahrene Spieler zu damit wir sie wieder aufblasen können."


----------



## Sorzzara (21. September 2010)

Hat nix mit meckern zu tun, aber SuFu benutzen ist nicht verboten, und Threads die es schon ewig gibt durch neue zu ersetzen die genau denselben Zweck haben ist sinnlos.

So wie kizudumm mit seinem WoW Witzthread, obwohl ich Felix mal keine böse Absicht unterstelle ^^


----------



## Kemar (21. September 2010)

Bloodlight schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAS find ich klasse, wenn man den Mumm hat, sich und seine Kollegen auf humorvolle Art auf die Schippe zu nehmen.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (21. September 2010)

"Du hast mich heute mit der Bearbeitung deines Tickets ganz schön in die Irre geführt"


grade eben weil ich nen phösen Bug hatte


----------



## wowoo (21. September 2010)

Der Thread is 2 Jahre alt, hier is ein neuer -> http://www.buffed.de...-schlusssaetze/


----------



## Sorzzara (21. September 2010)

Auf die Gefahr hin vernünftig zu wirken...es ist GUT wenn man alte Threads statt neuue verwendet...so bleib das Forum sauber...er.


----------



## wowoo (21. September 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin vernünftig zu wirken...es ist GUT wenn man alte Threads statt neuue verwendet...so bleib das Forum sauber...er.


Stimmt, aber der neue wurde früher erstellt als der wieder ausgegraben worden ist, also muss man den nicht wieder pushen wenn man eh schon den gleichen im Foren-Ticker sieht..


----------



## Pseudomonade (21. September 2010)

is jez nich direkt von mir erlebt aber:
Freund: bitte zum Abschied nen netten spruch/witz aber ein lustiges makro bitte!
GM: Ich habe nur zwei Makros! Das erste ist mein Begrüßungsmakro und das zweite ist der Clientbann.
GM: Hallo <SpielerIn>. Ich habe dein Ticket erhalten. Wie kann ich dir helfen?
GM: Soll ich dir mein zweites auch noch zeigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

Da hat mein Freund schnell danke gesagt und aufgehört ihn/sie zu nerven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jez mein Erlebnis:
In der Boreanischen Tundra gibts ja so ne Folterq. Nachdem ich die gemacht hab hab ich mir gedacht ich schreib nem GM dass sowas nicht unbedingt Unterhaltung ist blabla halt. Einfach nur um ne "offizielle" Reaktion zu provozieren. Antwort:

GM: Hallo, du hast mich wegen einer Quest angeschrieben, welche das wahre Leben eines Helden, seine moralischen Zwänge und Nöte in seinen schlimmsten Formen wiederspiegelt.
Ich: Ja, aber Helden foltern nicht, das ist so ziemlich gegen jede rechtliche Verfassung, Konvention, die Menschenrechte und Moral der Welt (also auch bei den Amis net so legal!).
GM: Nun ja, du hast immer noch die Möglichkeit die Queste nicht zu bestreiten.
Ich: Wie soll ich dann den Erfolg für den Meister der Lehren von Nordend bekommen? Ihr zwingt mich dazu!
GM: Bitte verstehe das nicht falsch, aber deinen Statistiken entnehme ich, dass du 37183 Humanoide getötet hast, das ist so ziemlich gegen jede rechtliche Verfassung, Konvention, die Menschenrechte und Moral der Welt.

Die Diskussion verlief noch ein bisserl weiter aber dermaßen geowned gab ich ihm/ihr Recht und hab mich sogar ein bisserle geschämt. Is jez net unbedingt lustig, aber hat mir gezeigt, dass manchmal auch GMs mit sich philosophieren lassen und nen klugen Kopf haben können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krueger (21. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum letzten Screenshot muß ich erklären, daß es ein Random 25er PdK Raid am 31.12. war, wo Anub'arak einfach nicht da war. Ticket geschrieben, der GM kam auch sehr schnell und verkündete großspurig, das Problem wäre in ein paar Sekunden behoben. Wars aber nicht. Hat sich bestimmt 10 Minuten hingezogen bis der Boss spawnte. In der Zwischenzeit war im /sagen und Raidchannel natürlich die Hölle los und jeder wollte was von ihm. Der GM hielt uns mit ein paar lockeren Sprüchen bei Laune und als der Boss dann da war und wir im TS mit der Taktikbesprechung loslegten kam von ihm der Spruch im Chat: "So, dann mal vorwärts, Helden der Allianz *Popcorn hol*", worauf bei einigen erstmal Panik ausbrach aufgrund des "hohen Gastes" der gleich beim Bosskampf zugucken würde. Nicht einfacher wurde die Situation durch solche Sprüche:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es kam wie es kommen musste: der Versuch endete in völligem Chaos, d.h. wipe. Der GM hatte zum Glück ein Einsehen und hat sich dann verabschiedet. Im nächsten Versuch lag Anub'arak dann endlich.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich mal irgendwann Zeit und Lust habe, gucke ich die ca. 3000 Screenshot aus der Zeit vor WotLK durch. Da sind auch noch einige nette GM-Sprüche bei.


----------



## Shirkhan (21. September 2010)

schlusssatz an mein bärli: möge dein fell auch in zukunft genügend rüstung vorweisen. (ja nie waschen^^ )

schlusssatz an meinen def-krieger: möge beim anstürmen dein schild nicht aus der hand fallen.


----------



## xRf (21. September 2010)

Zitat aus dem Gespräch zwischen einem GM und mir, als frisch alle über GearScore labberten:

Ich: Erzähl mir doch zum Schluss einen Witz (:
GM: Dein GearScore *hihi*


Irgendwie mochte ich seine Ironie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apatit (21. September 2010)

mit meinem krieger: "mögest du beim anstürmen niemals stolpern"


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (23. September 2010)

_"Sag deinem Freund einen Gruß von mir er soll dir ein Bier ausgeben, du hast Ihm ziemlich viel Stress erspart"_

Nachdem Ich Ein Ticket aufgemacht habe wegen Accounthack von einem Kumpel der nicht Online sein konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Tciekt wurde sogar innerhalb von Zwei Minuten bearbeitet .. Ich war da echt begeistert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StillHustlin (23. September 2010)

Als ich vor einigen Wochen ein Ticket geschrieben habe und erst nach 3 Tagen eine Antwort bekamm, mit dem Einleitungssatz:

"Es tut mir Leid dass es solange gedauert hat, aber leider fing ich auf meinem Phönix Feuer!" musste ich schon ein wenig schmunzeln! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KoKsKnoLLe (23. September 2010)

"Möge dir deine Ankhs nie ausgehen"

Ha! Hab ich gekontert mit: " Hab eh die Glyphe drin " :>


----------



## derbert (23. September 2010)

Mögen deine Töde nur vorgetäuscht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (23. September 2010)

xRf schrieb:


> Zitat aus dem Gespräch zwischen einem GM und mir, als frisch alle über GearScore labberten:
> 
> Ich: Erzähl mir doch zum Schluss einen Witz (:
> GM: Dein GearScore *hihi*
> ...




Der is geil! xD


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchurxoxD (23. September 2010)

Nyghtfire schrieb:


> Da sag doch nochmal einer das die GMs nicht fantasievoll sind. Ich will demnächst auch so nette Sprüche. (An alle GMS, bin auch weiblich)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schurke: Mögen die schatten des waldes dir immer schutz gebieten *wusch* weg war er xD


----------



## Hilgoli (23. September 2010)

Mein Kunpel hatte mal :

Kumpel : Hab noch ne Frage was war zuerst da das Ei oder das Huhn?
Darauf der GM : Arthas! 

D


----------



## White_Sky (23. September 2010)

Dann wünsche ich dir noch viel Spaß in der Welt von Warcraft (<- hier konnte auch was anderes gestanden haben). Cu!

Mehr Fantasie wäre nett gewesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XxBeowulfxX (23. September 2010)

hab nen echt loligen screen vom ticket würde gern posten aber kp wie^^


----------



## XxBeowulfxX (23. September 2010)

da mal gucken obs geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich musste echt schmunzeln

edith meinte geht nit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Numbe (23. September 2010)

Hilgoli schrieb:


> Mein Kunpel hatte mal :
> 
> Kumpel : Hab noch ne Frage was war zuerst da das Ei oder das Huhn?
> Darauf der GM : Arthas!
> ...



Bei der Frage hat mir ein Gm folgenden Link gegeben:

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2010/07/14/tech/main6676542.shtml?tag=cbsnewsMainColumnArea




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeliron (23. September 2010)

hab mal einen gm gebeten sich mit mir zu duellieren, als er nach stunden der der warterei auftauchte war sein erster satz 





> mal ehrlich, ich kann dir einfach nicht wehtun ^^



er hats trotzdem getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab alles mit fraps aufgenommen damals, der tollste moment meiner spielerzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (23. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ridgster (23. September 2010)

ich hatte mal was schönes, nachdem ich ne halbe stunde mit nem gm gechattet hatte, der mir helfen wollte,
weil ich mich über sein "schaltet die raketenstiefel ein" makro lustig gemacht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
er hatte halt 20 mins gebraucht und schrieb zwischendurch noch sachen wie *hasst die verdammte gnomentechnik*
... naja egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jedenfalls haben wir blöd konversation geführt und er wollte mir dann kein blödes makro zum schluss posten und schrieb

"Wohlan denn, junger Todesritter XXXXX, ich wünsche dir noch viel Spass in Azeroth 
und möge sich dein Ghul niemals unpassenderweiße unter deine Füßen erheben und dir versehentlich abbeißen, was so manch junge Blutelfen noch gebrauchen möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"

fand ich iwie "todes"lustig^^


----------



## Shelung (23. September 2010)

Also das hatte ich gerade vorhin xD

Gespräch über goldseller.

Und das zweite Bild ja das war ein zusatz^^.
Man achte auf das haha mitten im text xD.
[attachment=11121:WoWScrnShot_092310_203751.jpg]

Naja zweites Pic kommt noch

[attachment=11122:WoWScrnShot_092310_204229.jpg]


----------



## Shizo. (23. September 2010)

*Dieses Problem ist uns bekannt und wir arbeiten bereits an einer Lösung.*


----------



## Valinbor (23. September 2010)

Ich weiß garnicht mehr wieso ich das Ticket geschrieben hab, egal.
Jedenfalls die Standart Frage "Kann ich dir sonst noch irgendwie behilflich sein?"
Ich: "Ja, ich würde gern mal gegen nen Shadow+Rogue Team gewinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" (S7, Gimpequip, Destru+Healschami, S5+S6 übersprungen)
GM: "Würd ich auch gern mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


----------



## Feeq (23. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Heute ein epischer GM, war echt witzig mit ihm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw bin Priest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (23. September 2010)

ich musste richtig lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maine- (24. September 2010)

zu bc hatte ich mir ausversehen ein flugmount gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und habe es von einem gm zurück tauschen lassen , sein endsatz war dann:

viel spaß noch in World of warcraft Maine mögen deiner sukkubus niemals haare an den beinen wachsen ...

fands irgendwie komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingNothing22 (24. September 2010)

Möge dein Gesicht niemals wund werden...

naja der mochte wohl keine DKs ^^


----------



## Captn.Pwn (24. September 2010)

warum passiert mir sowas nur nie, ich sollte mehr tickets schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

